# 2020 Professional Golf Thread



## IainP (Jan 18, 2020)

We had one last year for general tour golf chat.

Singapore Open is on freeview at the moment (64 on my tv).

Wonder if Rose is there as part of his club deal.


----------



## IainP (Jan 18, 2020)

Also, do we think this Bryson - Brooks thing is real, or them playing the media

https://www.espn.co.uk/golf/story/_/id/28495829/brooks-koepka-jabs-back-bryson-dechambeau-abs-barbs


----------



## pendodave (Jan 19, 2020)

Sad to see that Rose got taken down by kooch.
Not sure if I can bear to watch Westy cough it up this morning. It would be some sort of modern art if his putt for the win on 18 comes up one roll short and a little low. Hopefully he proves me wrong.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 19, 2020)

Never been happier to have been unduly pessimistic.
It's a great big party on Westy Island!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 19, 2020)

Brilliant from Westwood - that’s a superb win from him 

Also great to see Fleetwood and Fitzpatrick up there - and also Garcia who is clearly in decline 🤦‍♂️

Like the way Westy dismissed their talk of Ryder Cup


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 19, 2020)

Great to see  Lee winning . Loved look on his face when putt on 3 went in .. shocked himself id say .. 
Didnt realise Robert Rock was his coach . He was tasty golfer himself


----------



## Mel Smooth (Jan 19, 2020)

Westwood has now won in 4 decades, is that right?

That's a good career is that. Not the major winner he perhaps hoped he'd be, but he's made a good life out of the game.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2020)

Think Westwood definitely playing down RC talk but in his heart he'd love to be playing in the side in the US


----------



## IainP (Jan 24, 2020)

Westwood managed to make the cut after the 1st round shocker in Dubai.
Good to see Pep at the top.

Stateside, Tiger 4 putting was unexpected.
Palmer currently -11 for the round


----------



## pendodave (Jan 26, 2020)

Impressive though it is to watch Wu around the greens, we could really do with him going off the rails to make the rest of the morning interesting. 
Weather looks pretty challenging, so hard to make a run at him.


----------



## IainP (Jan 26, 2020)

96 minutes, and only +3
https://www.golfchannel.com/news/se...r-record-96-minute-round-dubai-desert-classic


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			96 minutes, and only +3
https://www.golfchannel.com/news/se...r-record-96-minute-round-dubai-desert-classic

Click to expand...

some effort considering he didnt hit a fairway!!!!

its the caddie i feel for


----------



## IainP (Jan 26, 2020)

Yeah, I couldn't quickly find  a link to the one of the caddy. I hope he was on a bonus for breaking the (Euro) record

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...20969/?type=3&source=57&refid=52&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2020)

Just seen Woods spin a ball out of a hole!?

I’d be snapping my wedge after that.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2020)

Tiger just holed out his second shot. 3rd bounce and in. The spin made the ball reappear, and back out. 

When is a ball holed? It was 100% in the hole, but then it wasn't.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221496092958871553


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2020)

Astonishing...was watching and just went - what happened there..?  It was in the hole - and then it wasn't.


----------



## fundy (Jan 26, 2020)

Lefty knew, he would have had Bones tending the flag for that sort of shot


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Tiger just holed out his second shot. 3rd bounce and in. The spin made the ball reappear, and back out.

When is a ball holed? It was 100% in the hole, but then it wasn't.
		
Click to expand...

Ball has to be at rest?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Ball has to be at rest?
		
Click to expand...

For how long!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			For how long!
		
Click to expand...

When its stopped moving...which Tiger's  ball didn't..


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 26, 2020)

Has anyone spotted any redeeming features of JB Holmes? Bank balance doesn't count.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 26, 2020)

Leaders in bit of meltdown


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2020)

Griffsters said:



			Has anyone spotted any redeeming features of JB Holmes? Bank balance doesn't count.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. He could spit more, be more ginger, play slower, and be fatter.

May be.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2020)

I see Rory's playing a bit like us.....apart from the 3 birdies and an eagle that is.....


----------



## ger147 (Jan 26, 2020)

No-one is catching Leishman.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 26, 2020)

That shot from Tiger was unreal. In and out the cup...


----------



## fundy (Jan 30, 2020)

Some pair of shoes Rahm is wearing!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 30, 2020)

Matsuyamas strides remind be that I need to renew my British Gas cover...


----------



## Wolf (Jan 30, 2020)

I hope to god JB has a mare tomorrow and fades away can't bare watching him over the weekend at the top so slow and boring.. Good to see Bud Cauley having a good round after what he went through with his accident.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			Some pair of shoes Rahm is wearing!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, hideous. The new Taylormade chaos shoes. Ugly as.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jan 31, 2020)

I thought Rahm was wearing shoes dedicated to some one from his state university, think Arizona, and I think it was a death.

Got to admit I haven't seen them, and I appreciate that sentence above is short of actual confirmation but I thought I had read it somewhere.

Edited to add a link https://www.golfdigest.com/story/jo...t-tillman-and-kobe-bryant-with-shoes-and-ball


----------



## Wolf (Jan 31, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I thought Rahm was wearing shoes dedicated to some one from his state university, think Arizona, and I think it was a death.

Got to admit I haven't seen them, and I appreciate that sentence above is short of actual confirmation but I thought I had read it somewhere.

Edited to add a link https://www.golfdigest.com/story/jo...t-tillman-and-kobe-bryant-with-shoes-and-ball

Click to expand...

Spot on they werw a double homage to Pat Tillman forner NFL player who quit pro sport and signed up US Army but was killed in action, went to same Uni, and to Kobe bryant.. 


Edit.. Just seen you added the link 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 31, 2020)

Admirable, but is there no way someone can do some tribute shoes that don't look ugh? Finau's Kobe shoes were just as bad.


----------



## IainP (Feb 1, 2020)

Just loaded the leaderboard on my phone and it was showing 5 players on hole 8. Probably was just being updated, and probably a coincidence one of them was J B Holmes


----------



## Diamond (Feb 1, 2020)

He gets a bad rep this fella. The lady on sky was interviewing him last night a he was very dull, possibly unflappable...
Being new to the sport someone was being booed on the 16th...he then wore a bryant vest...less boos


----------



## Griffsters (Feb 1, 2020)

Thankfully JB Holmes is moving very fast...down the leaderboard. Rooting for Finau now, top bloke deserves a win.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 1, 2020)

Victor Dubuisson has appeared from out of the golfing wilderness to be one shot out of the lead in Saudi Arabia.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Great result for Graeme McDowell in Saudi Arabia today, was some big names in that field.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 2, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Great result for Graeme McDowell in Saudi Arabia today, was some big names in that field.
		
Click to expand...

Pity he couldn't play a bit faster. He is painfully slow.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Brilliant birdie on 18 from Simpson to force a play-off.


----------



## IainP (Feb 2, 2020)

The coverage I was watching was already giving the win to Finau, oops.....off to a play off


----------



## ger147 (Feb 2, 2020)

Brilliant from Simpson, back to back birdies on 18 to take the win.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 2, 2020)

Tony Finau literally can't buy a win can he no matter how well he plays. Fair play to Simpson though when he gets a chance he's not shy at taking it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2020)

This year is going to be an interesting year on the golf front. In my opinion there are numerous players who can compete and have a very realistic shout for the four Major's. 

Rory will take over from Brooks next week as world number one. Again I can see this changing hands frequently this year with Brooks, DJ, and Thomas along with a certain Tiger (if he stays clear of injuries) battling with Rory and possibly a couple of others.

There are a few exciting players to keep an eye on then you have the "rear guard" such as Westwood and GMAC rolling back the years to get back in the winners circle.

And finally you have the question - what the hell had happened to Spieth????


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This year is going to be an interesting year on the golf front. In my opinion there are numerous players who can compete and have a very realistic shout for the four Major's. 

Rory will take over from Brooks next week as world number one. Again I can see this changing hands frequently this year with Brooks, DJ, and Thomas along with a certain Tiger (if he stays clear of injuries) battling with Rory and possibly a couple of others.

There are a few exciting players to keep an eye on then you have the "rear guard" such as Westwood and GMAC rolling back the years to get back in the winners circle.

And finally you have the question - what the hell had happened to Spieth????
		
Click to expand...

Rahm is the forgotten man in this. At some point this year, he will also be number 1.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Tony Finau literally can't buy a win can he no matter how well he plays. Fair play to Simpson though when he gets a chance he's not shy at taking it.
		
Click to expand...

I guess God didn't want him to win this event. Can't think of any other reason.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Rahm is the forgotten man in this. At some point this year, he will also be number 1.
		
Click to expand...

That's why I said a couple of others. I agree he has a great game but I do think he's slightly behind Rory and Justin Thomas who I think will spend more time at number one than the others.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 3, 2020)

That could be a deep scar for Finau last night. 

Had birdie putts on literally every hole on the back 9 including the play-off, but only made 2 putts of note and missed a load of 10 to 12 footers. 

Difficult to fault him pulling 3 wood on 17. At the time he had a 2 shot lead and probably had the distance to get front edge, but I guess he caught it a bit high on the face. 

Obviously have to credit Webb for hanging in there and putting the pressure on, with 3 birdies in a row.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			This year is going to be an interesting year on the golf front. In my opinion there are numerous players who can compete and have a very realistic shout for the four Major's.

Rory will take over from Brooks next week as world number one. Again I can see this changing hands frequently this year with Brooks, DJ, and Thomas along with a certain Tiger (if he stays clear of injuries) battling with Rory and possibly a couple of others.

There are a few exciting players to keep an eye on then you have the "rear guard" such as Westwood and GMAC rolling back the years to get back in the winners circle.

And finally you have the question - *what the hell had happened to Spieth*????
		
Click to expand...

Not that long ago he couldn't miss a putt from within 10ft...now...just lost his mojo - has he got married or something...he's certainly 'distracted' by something - or maybe it's just golf...


----------



## IainP (Feb 7, 2020)

As we brace ourselves for the incoming storm,  have to say that Pebble Beach is looking very nice 🤨


----------



## pendodave (Feb 7, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not that long ago he couldn't miss a putt from within 10ft...now...just lost his mojo - has he got married or something...he's certainly 'distracted' by something - or maybe it's just golf...
		
Click to expand...

Not his putting (one of the best on tour last year), just can't hit the ball where he wants any more


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2020)

Mickelson giving one of his short game exhibitions today


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2020)

The guy is a twat.


----------



## IainP (Feb 9, 2020)

Taylor looking comfortable,  well up until that drive 

Here's a random one. I've never had a caddy, but when the guys hit the green with an approach a putter is thrust into their hands. I think I'd be tempted to walk, wait for fellow competitors and maybe look at the potential putting line before actually needing a putter in my hand.
Maybe it's just the done thing to walk holding a club.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 9, 2020)

IainP said:



			Taylor looking comfortable,  well up until that drive

Here's a random one. I've never had a caddy, but when the guys hit the green with an approach a putter is thrust into their hands. I think I'd be tempted to walk, wait for fellow competitors and maybe look at the potential putting line before actually needing a putter in my hand.
Maybe it's just the done thing to walk holding a club.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's just a natural thing they do as they hand over their previous weapon. 

As for the matter in hand, there's a bit of gentle coughing going on in the last group... shame the pack are perhaps a little far back


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 9, 2020)

IainP said:



			Taylor looking comfortable,  well up until that drive

Here's a random one. I've never had a caddy, but when the guys hit the green with an approach a putter is thrust into their hands. I think I'd be tempted to walk, wait for fellow competitors and maybe look at the potential putting line before actually needing a putter in my hand.
Maybe it's just the done thing to walk holding a club.
		
Click to expand...


Have you never heard the phrase?

Happiness is a long walk with a putter


----------



## pendodave (Feb 9, 2020)

Did Phil just say a rude word??
What a horrid shot though. Must be feeling a tad aggrieved that hitting a punter has given taylor a nailed on par.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 9, 2020)

Haha. That was ridiculous


----------



## IainP (Feb 13, 2020)

Tigger in the prime time marquee group and starts with an eagle. Commentators have only mentioned it 47 times already - going to be interesting 😁


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2020)

Outrageous choice of golfing attire by Justin Rose yesterday


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 14, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Outrageous choice of golfing attire by Justin Rose yesterday
		
Click to expand...

I liked it!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 14, 2020)

More to the point...
What the hell was Rahm wearing yesterday..?


----------



## pendodave (Feb 14, 2020)

Y'all should be thanking me. I made a small investment in jb Holmes to ensure that he won't appear on your screens this weekend...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Depreston said:



			Outrageous choice of golfing attire by Justin Rose yesterday
		
Click to expand...

Got any pics, i didn't see it


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Got any pics, i didn't see it
		
Click to expand...

https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detai...uring-the-news-photo/1206100528?adppopup=true


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			More to the point...
What the hell was Rahm wearing yesterday..?
		
Click to expand...

agreed that was awful

Rory in white jumper and gold trousers looked tremendous


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 14, 2020)

Depreston said:



https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detai...uring-the-news-photo/1206100528?adppopup=true

Click to expand...

Nice white roses...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 14, 2020)

Depreston said:



https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/detai...uring-the-news-photo/1206100528?adppopup=true

Click to expand...

I like it, nothing wrong with some flowers on a shirt, id happily wear that on and off the course.. 

Having just seen Rahms, again quite like it, bit of colour and personality. 

Rory outfit is the typical bland boring basically beige fashion sense people expect from golfers. Id much rather wear both Rose & Rahms gear.


----------



## Depreston (Feb 14, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I like it, nothing wrong with some flowers on a shirt, id happily wear that on and off the course..

Having just seen Rahms, again quite like it, bit of colour and personality.

Rory outfit is the typical bland boring basically beige fashion sense people expect from golfers. Id much rather wear both Rose & Rahms gear.
		
Click to expand...

No problem with Rose outfit.... just that it was very bold! 10/10 for wearing Roses on valentines weekend 1/10 the fact that he is wearing Roses because his name is Rose

Rahms was pap imho but then i hate grandad collars and vomit inducing luminous green

disagree about Rory's outfit. anything but beige tbf gold pants and bright white.... bold without being crass but hey ho


----------



## IainP (Feb 15, 2020)

Looking forward to seeing how Rory does today.
Woods having an unusually poor time on the greens.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

Rory hitting the ball so well and following up the good irons with solid putting - he looks like he is ready for a very good season ahead


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Rory hitting the ball so well and following up the good irons with solid putting - he looks like he is ready for a very good season ahead
		
Click to expand...

#anyonebutKuch for me lol

one of the better tour courses to watch this imo


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

Tiger not have the best of times
Is he struggling with something or is he just playing crap?


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tiger not have the best of times
Is he struggling with something or is he just playing crap?
		
Click to expand...

the latter


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tiger not have the best of times
Is he struggling with something or is he just playing crap?
		
Click to expand...

He’s never done particularly well there...struggles with the greens


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tiger not have the best of times
Is he struggling with something or is he just playing crap?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen Tiger putt from 12-15 feet on 7 and not even get it to the hole. Very un-Tiger like with a putter. I know he's struggling with his game (and everybody has those days) but he looks out of sorts. Can't put it all down to being tournament host


----------



## fundy (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Just seen Tiger putt from 12-15 feet on 7 and not even get it to the hole. Very un-Tiger like with a putter. I know he's struggling with his game (and everybody has those days) but he looks out of sorts. Can't put it all down to being tournament host
		
Click to expand...


is he struggling with his game? been hitting it great just not a course that suits him historically and putting poorly


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			is he struggling with his game? been hitting it great just not a course that suits him historically and putting poorly
		
Click to expand...

Yep - he hasn’t ever really done well at the course , just looks a little rusty early season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

fundy said:



			is he struggling with his game? been hitting it great just not a course that suits him historically and putting poorly
		
Click to expand...

Struggling with his game TODAY at +4 for the round. Seems off today especially on the greens as that putt on the 7th showed. I accept it's not one of his favourites but his opening two rounds were steady if not spectacular


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Struggling with his game TODAY at +4 for the round. Seems off today especially on the greens as that putt on the 7th showed. I accept it's not one of his favourites but his opening two rounds were steady if not spectacular
		
Click to expand...

Look at all his times playing this event, all along a similar vein he either misses the cut or has a very average finishing spot. He's openly said in the past its an event he'd love to win as he likes the course but always struggled to do well at.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Struggling with his game TODAY at +4 for the round. Seems off today especially on the greens as that putt on the 7th showed. I accept it's not one of his favourites but his opening two rounds were steady if not spectacular
		
Click to expand...

He has admitted to putting poorly & not having time to work on his game as he’d like (due to being host).

He was level after 2 rounds, including a +2 round - hardly steady for one of the game’s best players


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			He’s never done particularly well there...struggles with the greens
		
Click to expand...

I'd heard this and I find it odd..
How many times does he have to play them to "work them out".?
He's had some top 10s there so it's not like he cant score..
I just find it strange that the best player of his generation and arguably ever struggles on greens when everyone else seems to knock them in without too much bother.
Bizarre


----------



## Wolf (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'd heard this and I find it odd..
How many times does he have to play them to "work them out".?
He's had some top 10s there so it's not like he cant score..
I just find it strange that the best player of his generation and arguably ever struggles on greens when everyone else seems to knock them in without too much bother.
Bizarre
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfchannel.com/news/why-hasnt-tiger-woods-won-riviera-there-are-few-reasons

Possibly some answers there, key one him saying he thinks everything breaks towards the 6th but still has figured out how or why. 

Perhaps it simply one of those things that he just struggled to read the greens. Somewhat of an anomaly considering he's always been uo there as a phenomenal putter and scrambler. But maybe Riviera really is just one he can't quite fathom.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'd heard this and I find it odd..
How many times does he have to play them to "work them out".?
He's had some top 10s there so it's not like he cant score..
I just find it strange that the best player of his generation and arguably ever struggles on greens when everyone else seems to knock them in without too much bother.
Bizarre
		
Click to expand...

I agree to some extent, but the other players can hardly be described as knocking them in without too much bother!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I agree to some extent, but the other players can hardly be described as knocking them in without too much bother!
		
Click to expand...

Granted..poor choice of words but you get my drift.
He's played 10 pro events there, must have played countless rounds down the years...
I'm just surprised he hasn't sussed them.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 15, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Granted..poor choice of words but you get my drift.
He's played 10 pro events there, must have played countless rounds down the years...
I'm just surprised he hasn't sussed them.
		
Click to expand...

You know someone else who couldn’t win there...Jack Nicklaus...so the best 2 players ever couldn’t win around Riviera.

Tiger even had 11 years without playing there!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2020)

JamesR said:



			You know someone else who couldn’t win there...Jack Nicklaus...so the best 2 players ever couldn’t win around Riviera.

Tiger even had 11 years without playing there!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that....
Strange game this isn't it....


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep - he hasn’t ever really done well at the course , just looks a little rusty early season.
		
Click to expand...

He should stick the driver in the boot of the car and leave it there. That big dog ain't working for him this week!.

Great to see Adam Scott playing well again. Big underachiever in my eyes for his talent.

Rory looks steady.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

could be a cracking final evening at Riviera, course looks to have firmed up nicely!

DJ nearly holed his approach at the first, then almost double hit his chip like I would and walked off with a par 5!

#anyonebutKuchar please


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2020)

The commentary I'm listening to keeps talking about the wind picking up (flags limp), and it being cool (t-shirts & shorts on show).  Guess it is all relative! 🤨😁😂


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			The commentary I'm listening to keeps talking about the wind picking up (flags limp), and it being cool (t-shirts & shorts on show).  Guess it is all relative! 🤨😁😂
		
Click to expand...


yeah I chuckled when I heard that whilst I hear the wind continue to howl outside!


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

was looking like it could be turning into a match, a hole later were 5 way tied at the top!


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			was looking like it could be turning into a match, a hole later were 5 way tied at the top!
		
Click to expand...

make that a 3way tie as Rory makes triple and Scott makes double


----------



## IainP (Feb 16, 2020)

Sack the cameraman/producer-
Apparently co-leader Varner topped a 3 wood off the tee!
We need to see this.


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Sack the cameraman/producer-
Apparently co-leader Varner topped a 3 wood off the tee!
We need to see this.
		
Click to expand...

hit it 123 yards on all accounts, sky called it a lay up lol

all course designers should be made to study the 10th at Riviera!


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2020)

4 hrs for 14 holes and Scottys had enough and rips one through the group in front off the tee!!!

sorry guys, didnt know i could hit it that far


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

That triple a real show stopper for McIlroy and it's been a bit ragged all day although that was a superb up and down but that aside what a great course and fantastic to see that -10 or -11 will win and it doesn't have to be a birdie fest to be a great event. Riviera arguably the best venue outside the majors, certainly one of them


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 16, 2020)

Delighted to see Adam Scott back in the winners circle. 

🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 17, 2020)

Great win for Adam Scott.

What happened to Rory did he choke ?

Looks like he was the only guy out of everyone in front of him to shoot over par.


----------



## BrianM (Feb 17, 2020)

Well done Adam Scott, swing reminds me of Ernie Els, just smooth and effortless 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 17, 2020)

Rory's triple early on a reminder that trying to be too cute with your pitching to the green can clobber the top pros as well as us mere mortals.  And so if the top pros can mess it up maybe I'll remember that next time I have a situation in which I am minded to try a cute shot.  Just get it safely on the green.,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rory's triple early on a reminder that trying to be too cute with your pitching to the green can clobber the top pros as well as us mere mortals.  And so if the top pros can mess it up maybe I'll remember that next time I have a situation in which I am minded to try a cute shot.  Just get it safely on the green.,
		
Click to expand...

While up to a point it's refreshing to see top pros making errors I'd argue that he needed to be "cute" with the shot given where the ball/flag were and more importantly how challenging the greens were.


----------



## Grant85 (Feb 17, 2020)

I think Rory just didn't have it yesterday from the start.

Clumsy start with things unravelling at 5. 

In hindsight, it's easy to say he should have played a different shot or should have been more conservative in the approach and got himself into a position on the back 9 when he could have taken on a few risky shots etc. He's the no. 1 player in the world trying to win a tournament so he's going to take on risky shots to try and make a score and put pressure on other players. 

He doesn't really care about finishing 2nd or 6th and trying to protect his score. He deals in wins, so when he's in the final group he's going to take things on.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 17, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I think Rory just didn't have it yesterday from the start.

Clumsy start with things unravelling at 5.

In hindsight, it's easy to say he should have played a different shot or should have been more conservative in the approach and got himself into a position on the back 9 when he could have taken on a few risky shots etc. He's the no. 1 player in the world trying to win a tournament so he's going to take on risky shots to try and make a score and put pressure on other players.

He doesn't really care about finishing 2nd or 6th and trying to protect his score. He deals in wins, so when he's in the* final group he's going to take things on*.
		
Click to expand...

I agree re him only wanting wins. But in the last 18months or so he's been in more final pairings than anyone and isn't converting too often. So maybe a little change of tact is required?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 17, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I agree re him only wanting wins. But in the last 18months or so he's been in more final pairings than anyone and isn't converting too often. So maybe a little change of tact is required?
		
Click to expand...

I find Rory a strange golfer to work out. The Rory who won the Players is almost unbeatable. The Rory that throws in trebles and loses his short game when in contention baffles me as he has the talent, he has so much talent yet at times he can't "call upon it". Yes I appreciate he's world number one and I appreciate he won a WGC event last year and I've mentioned the Players win but something just holds him back.

Can't put my finger on it, I'd love to say its down to his short game but the stats don't fully back that argument.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 17, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rory's triple early on a reminder that trying to be too cute with your pitching to the green can clobber the top pros as well as us mere mortals.  And so if the top pros can mess it up maybe I'll remember that next time I have a situation in which I am minded to try a cute shot.  Just get it safely on the green.,
		
Click to expand...

Adam Scott played the same shot and it also rolled back down the hill,it required a delicate shot,fine margins and all that.
Rory 3 putted Scott 2 putted.


----------



## IainP (Feb 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			hit it 123 yards on all accounts, sky called it a lay up lol

all course designers should be made to study the 10th at Riviera!
		
Click to expand...

This quote from Varner's interview I thought was pretty good:

He also revealed that he did the same thing late last year whilst playing in Korea with England’s Tyrrell Hatton.

“I’m gonna call Tyrrell and say that I did it again,” he added “He’s gonna laugh his ass off.”


----------



## fundy (Feb 17, 2020)

IainP said:



			This quote from Varner's interview I thought was pretty good:

He also revealed that he did the same thing late last year whilst playing in Korea with England’s Tyrrell Hatton.

“I’m gonna call Tyrrell and say that I did it again,” he added “He’s gonna laugh his ass off.”
		
Click to expand...

really hard not to pull for HV3


----------



## IainP (Feb 20, 2020)

A few of the higher ranked players missing from Mexico, but quite an interesting early leaderboard.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 20, 2020)

Great opening round from Rory in Mexico, 2 shots clear at -6.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 20, 2020)

Rory making the game look easy on a Thursday as usual. 
I read a stat today that he’s only won 25% when he is in the last group over the last few years. He’s far too good for that.
He might win 5 or 6 times this year if he keeps playing like he is now.


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2020)

Let's see if fabulous or frustrating Rory turns up today...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Rory making the game look easy on a Thursday as usual.
I read a stat today that he’s only won 25% when he is in the last group over the last few years. He’s far too good for that.
He might win 5 or 6 times this year if he keeps playing like he is now.
		
Click to expand...

On current form he could really go low at Augusta if the putter behaves. On form like yesterday he is definitely the best player in the world but is so prone to chucking a mediocre round and that stat seems to back it up as he doesn't always close it out in a final group. I'd like to see some stats for the other top players in the world to see how their final group percentage checks out


----------



## ger147 (Feb 21, 2020)

De Chambeau on a run of 7 birdies in 8 holes takes the outright lead.


----------



## HankMarvin (Feb 21, 2020)

What's happened to Rory


----------



## ger147 (Feb 21, 2020)

HankMarvin said:



			What's happened to Rory
		
Click to expand...

Level Par for the day so far thru 12 holes, nothing really happening for him.


----------



## IainP (Feb 22, 2020)

Has been an entertaining 3rd round so far. Go Rahm!


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

decent tournament breaking out in Mexico, some run by Rahm this


----------



## BrianM (Feb 23, 2020)

Good leaderboard, but the pace of play seems so slow.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Erik van Rooyen. No. Just no. What the flipping heck are those trousers about. I am pretty ok with wearing whatever you want on the golf course, but really? No. Not those. Combats, fine, whatever the heck those are, no.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Erik van Rooyen. No. Just no. What the flipping heck are those trousers about. I am pretty ok with wearing whatever you want on the golf course, but really? No. Not those. Combats, fine, whatever the heck those are, no.
		
Click to expand...

I like them and would happily wear those on a golf course or off it


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I like them and would happily wear those on a golf course or off it
		
Click to expand...

Me too, if i were 2st lighter!


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jeez, there is no end to the tastelessness. If that is even a word. To me, they just look stupid. Like he is waiting for a flood he might have to wade through.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Jeez, there is no end to the tastelessness. If that is even a word. To me, they just look stupid. Like he is waiting for a flood he might have to wade through.
		
Click to expand...

They're nice and in trend, a bit modern. Certainly have no issue wearing them. Much better than most golf stuff that gets made and worn. Golf needs to modernise a bit with its fashions instead of catering just for middle aged men.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Part of me also wants Patrick Reed ti come through and win just to see the forum have a melt down 😂


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2020)

You are off my Christmas card list!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			You are off my Christmas card list!
		
Click to expand...

Good job I don't send them then 😉


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2020)

They've shown it a couple of times again today,  Danny Willett's reaction to Rahm's hole in one 😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231428824119812096🤔🤔🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2020)

Young Hovlund  has just won on the PGA Tour in Puerto Rico 
First of many hopefully


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2020)

Shoot out between two of the least popular (by fans) on tour then!


----------



## IainP (Feb 23, 2020)

JT's been a car crash today.

Bryson's swing may look odd to most, but it does look like there is not much to go wrong with it. I wonder at point someone starts coaching this method,  maybe it already is


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Shoot out between two of the least popular (by fans) on tour then!
		
Click to expand...

I would rather Reed than BdC. Not much of a choice, but at least Reed is a bit conventional. It's like BdC goes out of his way to do everything differently, for no good reason other than to be annoying.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I would rather Reed than BdC. Not much of a choice, but at least Reed is a bit conventional. It's like BdC goes out of his way to do everything differently, for no good reason other than to be annoying.
		
Click to expand...


BdeC over Reed every day of the week for me

Bryson challenges convention and tries to find better ways to do it using science and maths, Reed uses more nefarious methods  That said wish he'd get a wriggle on!


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

All tied up at the top c'mon Patrick Reed win and set the forum off 😂


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 23, 2020)

Reed in the bag! 

That's my prediction.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

As much as hes disliked he tends to hold it together better than most down the final stretch does Patrick. Forum can melt down now 

Another top 5 for Rory without ever looking like winning on day 4 again. Best player in the world or flattering to deceive?


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			As much as hes disliked he tends to hold it together better than most down the final stretch does Patrick. Forum can melt down now 

Another top 5 for Rory without ever looking like winning on day 4 again. Best player in the world or flattering to deceive?
		
Click to expand...

He's done his best with that tee shot to keep the viewers interested!


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			He's done his best with that tee shot to keep the viewers interested!
		
Click to expand...


mighty close to the hosel that one surely


----------



## Wolf (Feb 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			As much as hes disliked he tends to hold it together better than most down the final stretch does Patrick. Forum can melt down now 

Another top 5 for Rory without ever looking like winning on day 4 again. Best player in the world or *flattering to deceive?[*/QUOTE]
I tend to think that one, but often get vilified on here because it seems to many forumers you can't speak anything about Rory that isn't blowing smoke up his arse. He does it so often in the bigger events, great day 1, average days 2-3 so by day 4 he will sneak a top 10 but not really threaten the lead.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2020)

Great win for Patrick Read - take him winning over DeChambeau 👏

Rory was the same as last week , some great golf but some just below par but still consistently challenging 

In regards flattering to decieve question - it’s about what your expectations are , a player isn’t going to win every other week but the best in the world are going to challenge 9/10 and then win a good number - his results over the past 12 months are excellent and I will be surprised if anyone can beat them -19 top tens with 11 in the top 5 and including 4 wins - that an outstanding 12 months but I think people expect more from him


----------



## SatchFan (Feb 24, 2020)

Impressive win by Reed. Seems he's immune to negative publicity. DeChambeau also doing well considering the changes he's made.


----------



## Crow (Feb 24, 2020)

Reed rather than DeChambeau for me, Reed uses a proper length putter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

pg


Wolf said:



			I tend to think that one, but often get vilified on here because it seems to many forumers you can't speak anything about Rory that isn't blowing smoke up his arse. He does it so often in the bigger events, great day 1, average days 2-3 so by day 4 he will sneak a top 10 but not really threaten the lead.
		
Click to expand...

After day one he looked to be the one to beat but was distinctly flat especially rounds 2 and 3 and never looked to seriously compete. Hard to pinpoint exactly why although for me his putting seems streaky and in round 1 made everything and then seemed to struggle to make anything after that


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 24, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Great win for Patrick Read - take him winning over DeChambeau 👏

Rory was the same as last week , some great golf but some just below par but still consistently challenging

In regards flattering to decieve question - it’s about what your expectations are , a player isn’t going to win every other week but the best in the world are going to challenge 9/10 and then win a good number - his results over the past 12 months are excellent and I will be surprised if anyone can beat them -19 top tens with 11 in the top 5 and including 4 wins - that an outstanding 12 months but I think people expect more from him
		
Click to expand...

Felt it was his putting let him down again, both last week and this were similar. Thursday he was holing from everywhere and looking great, but for the next three days he couldn't really buy a putt, missing so many from short range. Tee to green he's more than decent, but it' so frustrating watching him miss short putt after short putt. 

There's no doubt he has had a really good last 12 months, being consistently top 10, top 5 and winning  is a tough ask week in week out, especially with the quality of golfers around him. If he could just tame the flatstick a bit more he'd be so far ahead, but, that's the game of golf, everytime you feel something is getting better, it turn's around and bites you. Expectation of him is so high these days, that perhaps we put too much on him, I know I do. We then find it too easy to get on his case when he doesn't putt well, or doesn't win, when we should really be marvelling at the way he does keep himself in the higher echelon of the game so consistently.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 24, 2020)

I am sure that on Saturday they were all done and dusted at about 11 ish. How come on Sunday at 11 there was still 4 holes left to play?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 24, 2020)

Deshampoo trying to flatten all the greens..?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Deshampoo trying to flatten all the greens..?
		
Click to expand...

De Shambooooo has quickened up quite considerably in my opinion after watching him last night. 

Wish everyone would play like big DJ and Reed, those guys do not fart about, get a yardage and hit. Really isn't difficult to do. Reed is probably even quicker than DJ.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 24, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			De Shambooooo has quickened up quite considerably in my opinion after watching him last night.

Wish everyone would play like big DJ and Reed, those guys do not fart about, get a yardage and hit. Really isn't difficult to do. Reed is probably even quicker than DJ.
		
Click to expand...

Not when he’s got a bad lie in the rough though.


----------



## ger147 (Feb 26, 2020)

An excellent article, well worth a read....

https://www.golfaustralia.com.au/fe...ling-it-has-dumbed-me-down-as-a-golfer-538520


----------



## Crow (Feb 26, 2020)

ger147 said:



			An excellent article, well worth a read....

https://www.golfaustralia.com.au/fe...ling-it-has-dumbed-me-down-as-a-golfer-538520

Click to expand...

The man talks a lot of sense.
He'd make a great vintage club player, in fact I think I've seen a YouTube video of him playing old school.


----------



## IainP (Feb 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Young Hovlund  has just won on the PGA Tour in Puerto Rico 
First of many hopefully
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he'd done a lot of well deserved celebrating. Not the best start at the Honda. Quite a few high scores.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 27, 2020)

According to the NLU podcast, no one who has won in PuertoRico has gone on to win another tournament. Except one guy, who won PuertoRico again. Hovland could be the one to bresk the trend. Hopefully.


----------



## fundy (Feb 27, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			According to the NLU podcast, no one who has won in PuertoRico has gone on to win another tournament. Except one guy, who won PuertoRico again. Hovland could be the one to bresk the trend. Hopefully.
		
Click to expand...


sort of stat he probably doesnt want to hear until hes won again! there again the list of winner at PR hardly high quality bar Finau is it


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2020)

Matt Every 15 over for his 2nd round 😲

Few Brits around the top of the leaderboard.. currently


----------



## Neilds (Feb 28, 2020)

IainP said:



			Matt Every 15 over for his 2nd round 😲

Few Brits around the top of the leaderboard.. currently
		
Click to expand...

Took 11 on a par 3, 4 balls in the water


----------



## IainP (Feb 28, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Took 11 on a par 3, 4 balls in the water
		
Click to expand...

Ouch! Sounds a little "tin cup"


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

What an absolute blow up by Fleetwood on the last. A bogey on a par 5 is such a no no at that level. Handed the tournament on a plate to Im.

Sort of proved Azinger correct in his disparaging comments about the European Tour.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What an absolute blow up by Fleetwood on the last. A bogey on a par 5 is such a no no at that level. Handed the tournament on a plate to Im.
Sort of proved Azinger correct in his disparaging comments about the European Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Did you watch it?
He was in last and needed birdie, so he took on the shot. Always a risk hitting 3 wood to a small green over water.
id much rather he did than laid up and hoped to up n down from 100 yards.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What an absolute blow up by Fleetwood on the last. A bogey on a par 5 is such a no no at that level. Handed the tournament on a plate to Im.

Sort of proved Azinger correct in his disparaging comments about the European Tour.
		
Click to expand...

This is a bad take. He's playing to win. He doesn't care about protecting 2nd place. He had the distance and actually wasn't a mile off, given he was hitting 230 yards or so. Ok, so he could get up and down from 100 yards to make a playoff, but with one swing he can take care of business and give himself a putt for the win. 

Taking the shot on is what separates the great players from the decent pro's and I actually think anybody in the top 10 would have taken that on (assuming they have the distance)


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Did you watch it?
He was in last and needed birdie, so he took on the shot. Always a risk hitting 3 wood to a small green over water.
id much rather he did than laid up and hoped to up n down from 100 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Yip an absolute bottle crash of a shot. 

No requirement to be that far right, failure to judge the wind/execute. Dreadful shot.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			This is a bad take. He's playing to win. He doesn't care about protecting 2nd place. He had the distance and actually wasn't a mile off, given he was hitting 230 yards or so. Ok, so he could get up and down from 100 yards to make a playoff, but with one swing he can take care of business and give himself a putt for the win.

Taking the shot on is *what separates the great players from the decent pro's *and I actually think anybody in the top 10 would have taken that on (assuming they have the distance)
		
Click to expand...

And I guess Fleetwood is just a decent pecent pro then as a great player wouldn't have misjudged the shot to an extent that they put it in the drink.

Azinger was spot on.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And I guess Fleetwood is just a decent pecent pro then as a great player wouldn't have misjudged the shot to an extent that they put it in the drink.

Azinger was spot on.
		
Click to expand...

Even great players are going to miss shots by a degree here or there. No one is always going to play a perfect shot. 

Fleetwood is at an elite level and will put himself in plenty of positions to win tournaments and he'll take on the shot again and sometimes he'll execute it well, sometimes he'll miss it on the right side and get away with it and sometimes he'll miss it and lose his chance. 

Azinger is talking out his hole and basically not giving any value to European Tour winners or those who have come through the European Tour to get their ranking to a level where they can play a schedule across both Tours. 

And remember for someone like Fleetwood, he's played the majority of his golf on the ET and only started playing PGA tour events when he was top 50 and above (with a fair chunk of the 64 events Majors and WGCs against stacked fields). He's not playing the likes of the fall series or opposite field events where a lot of US based players get their wins when the strength of field is weak.

Brendan Todd won 2 times this season on the PGA Tour. Is he better than Fleetwood?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			Even great players are going to miss shots by a degree here or there. No one is always going to play a perfect shot.

Fleetwood is at an elite level and will put himself in plenty of positions to win tournaments and he'll take on the shot again and sometimes he'll execute it well, sometimes he'll miss it on the right side and get away with it and sometimes he'll miss it and lose his chance.

Azinger is talking out his hole and basically not giving any value to European Tour winners or those who have come through the European Tour to get their ranking to a level where they can play a schedule across both Tours.

And remember for someone like Fleetwood, he's played the majority of his golf on the ET and only started playing PGA tour events when he was top 50 and above (with a fair chunk of the 64 events Majors and WGCs against stacked fields). He's not playing the likes of the fall series or opposite field events where a lot of US based players get their wins when the strength of field is weak.

Brendan Todd won 2 times this season on the PGA Tour. Is he better than Fleetwood?
		
Click to expand...

Azinger is spot on US Tour is miles ahead of Europe. 

As for Fleetwood, we'll just agree to disagree to put that shot in the water was criminal. A huge error. If you can't pull it off under pressure you shouldn't be taking it on.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm glad Fleetwood took on the shot, it showed his intent was to win rather than just play for a good position & therefore cash.
It was a poor shot though, and will only add to the questions about his _winning_ temperament (or lack there of).


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Azinger is spot on US Tour is miles ahead of Europe.

As for Fleetwood, we'll just agree to disagree to put that shot in the water was criminal. A huge error. If you can't pull it off under pressure you shouldn't be taking it on.
		
Click to expand...

Azinger said Fleetwood needs a PGA Tour win because wins on 'that tour' don't mean anything. 

Completely ignorant and wrong. 

Yes - most PGA tour events have bigger purses and deeper fields than most European events and most top players want status on the PGA Tour as opposed to the European Tour. But Fleetwoods last win was the Nedbank in SA last year. 

A big event with a deep field - I reckon a much deeper field than the Honda had and probably a good chunk more money. 

So his point was almost instantly disproved as nonsense. Whether it's Fleetwood, Westwood, Rose, Garcia, Rahm who all have global schedules and win all over the world, imo these are better and more rounded players than the likes of Brendan Todd who has 2 PGA Tour wins this season, but probably well under half of the prize money Tommy has won in the same period.


----------



## Reemul (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Azinger is spot on US Tour is miles ahead of Europe.

As for Fleetwood, we'll just agree to disagree to put that shot in the water was criminal. A huge error. If you can't pull it off under pressure you shouldn't be taking it on.
		
Click to expand...

The failure to not try it is what would relegate him to the mid ranks and is why he should have taken it on. You don't get to that position by not being good. The fact he missed and lost is not the ends of the world he will get more chances. 

The PGA Tour is of a better standard than the ET but no need to be disparaging about the ET. What would be interesting is for the US tour to come play the ET for a whole season, you know foreign countries, food, dodgy weather and so on and see if they do actually dominate it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Reemul said:



			The failure to not try it is what would relegate him to the mid ranks and is why he should have taken it on. You don't get to that position by not being good. The fact he missed and lost is not the ends of the world he will get more chances.

The PGA Tour is of a better standard than the ET but no need to be disparaging about the ET. What would be interesting is for the US tour to come play the ET for a whole season, you know foreign countries, food, dodgy weather and so on and see if they do actually dominate it.
		
Click to expand...

And it was the likes of Westwood, Garcia, Donald, Fleetwood et al who got their grounding on the ET and still managed to get into the worlds top 50 before playing more and more events in the US. Nothing wrong with Fleetwood taking it on and just unfortunate he couldn't pull it off. I'd rather watch any golfer (UK, European or American) take a shot on and go for the win rather than playing safe. That is what makes watching golf on TV exciting


----------



## JamesR (Mar 2, 2020)

I remember the lambasting Jamie Donaldson got at Doral.
A birdie on 18 would have gotten him into a playoff, whilst a bogie still got him tied 2nd place.
He laid up and failed to get up & down. Safe bogie, and one of his best ever results.

After his drive, Tommy had to go for it, he just hit a bad shot (as many winners on the USPGA tour have done over the years). Just have to remember the US press called Faldo "Foldo" for a while, because he couldn't get over the line.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2020)

Azinger's comments were very arrogant, you could tell that Radar was wound up by them. No question the PGA Tour has deeper fields week in week out, but the European Tour Rolex events are pretty strong and offer more variety (challenge?) is terms of courses and set up.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 2, 2020)

Regarding Fleetwood, I thought he kept his nerve for 17 holes, especially after his bogeys. It's a tough course and everyone made mistakes, but he kept going.

But the approach on 18 was a school boy error. The top players pull off those pressure shots, or hit a shot that takes the right side out of play. Miss left and he still could have got up and down for birdie, miss right and it was curtains.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Reality check required. PGA tour is miles ahead of Europe. 

The quality of fields is night and day above 95% of European Union event fields. Azinger as far as I can see only told the truth, whether he delivered it in the correct manner is another debate.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Reality check required. PGA tour is miles ahead of Europe. 

The quality of fields is night and day above 95% of European Union event fields. Azinger as far as I can see only told the truth, whether he delivered it in the correct manner is another debate.
		
Click to expand...


he gave an opinion not a truth, just as you are now


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			he gave an opinion not a truth, just as you are now 

Click to expand...

Sorry but that is tripe. US Tour is miles ahead of the European Tour in terms of strength and depth, prize money, sponsorship, set up etc etc. 

That is a fact.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Reality check required. PGA tour is miles ahead of Europe.

The quality of fields is night and day above 95% of European Union event fields. Azinger as far as I can see only told the truth, whether he delivered it in the correct manner is another debate.
		
Click to expand...

Clear difference between “opinion” and “truth”
What the PGA is though is richer which allows bigger prize money and it will attract some of the higher ranked players but “night and day” ? Nah - i suspect it’s a lot closer than people suggest - a lot of the PGA tour is target golf , certainly seems to me to be harder courses at times on the ET

As for Fleetwood - he is clearly a world class talent and that doesn’t change after yesterday - he has won competitions on the ET with bigger and better fields than what they had in Honda this week. 

And Azinger just speaks his normal bias 

What is better on the ET - is the respect from the crowds 

Shame the US crowds werent more respectable when Fleetwood was going for it 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234251100171227136


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah but sadly your Fleetwood choke excuse doesn't hold water when he's already on record saying he didn't hear the shout. 

Just a dreadful execution under pressure and as a result handed the tournament on a plate. 

As for Azinger. I'll stick with my opinion that he is 100% spot on.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Sorry but that is tripe. US Tour is miles ahead of the European Tour in terms of strength and depth, prize money, sponsorship, set up etc etc.

That is a fact.
		
Click to expand...

That's fine if you think that, but if Fleetwood plays a full schedule on the ET he's playing events in Oman, Victoria, Hong Kong, Denmark, Portugal... etc. a host of 2nd tier events with very few top 50 players, and he'll win his fair share most seasons probably. 

Similar if he plays a full schedule on the PGA Tour, he's playing the Fall series as well as a host of smaller events with weaker fields. 

As it is he plays across both tours so he's playing the biggest event in the world on any week he tees it up. That's true for most of the top 50, especially those who have European Tour membership to keep going. 

The biggest Euro events that these guys play (Rolex series) will probably all be bigger than the Honda in terms of prize money and depth of field. 

Ultimately Azinger was making the point to belittle the European Tour and try and exert superiority of US Golf over European Golf. He did it with zero class and actually very little understanding of the Rolex events and the type of fields they attract.


----------



## fundy (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah but sadly your Fleetwood choke excuse doesn't hold water when he's already on record saying he didn't hear the shout. 

Just a dreadful execution under pressure and as a result handed the tournament on a plate. 

As for Azinger. I'll stick with my opinion that he is 100% spot on.
		
Click to expand...


good to see youve realised its an opinion


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 2, 2020)

FYI

For winning the Nedbank on the European Tour, Tommy Fleetwood won 2.268 million Euros. 
For winning the Honda Classic on the US PGA Tour, Sungjae Im won 1.26 million US Dollars.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 2, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Yeah but sadly your Fleetwood choke excuse doesn't hold water when he's already on record saying he didn't hear the shout. 

Just a dreadful execution under pressure and as a result handed the tournament on a plate. 

As for Azinger. I'll stick with my opinion that he is 100% spot on.
		
Click to expand...


Choke ?! He didn’t choke but it’s no surprise you calling him a choke. He chased a birdie for a play off and it didn’t come off. I guess it’s no surprise with him being English - sometimes you are beyond obvious. 

And going back to your point about “bigger and better” on the PGA -he was more points coming 2nd at the Recent Abu Dhabi champs than he did at the Honda . Also for example the Dunhill links has the same level of points as the Honda. There are lots of events on the PGA tour that aren’t at the top level as well - just like the ET , and the Rolex Series has started to push the ET events at the top level closer.


And just to show how bitter Azinger is 

He called Molinari’s win at Bay Hill - the biggest of his career - that was after he won The Open and of course the 5 from 5 in the Ryder Cup


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			That's fine if you think that, but if Fleetwood plays a full schedule on the ET he's playing events in Oman, Victoria, Hong Kong, Denmark, Portugal... etc. a host of 2nd tier events with very few top 50 players, and he'll win his fair share most seasons probably.

Similar if he plays a full schedule on the PGA Tour, he's playing the Fall series as well as a host of smaller events with weaker fields.

As it is he plays across both tours so he's playing the biggest event in the world on any week he tees it up. That's true for most of the top 50, especially those who have European Tour membership to keep going.

The biggest Euro events that these guys play (Rolex series) will probably all be bigger than the Honda in terms of prize money and depth of field.

Ultimately Azinger was making the point to belittle the European Tour and try and exert superiority of US Golf over European Golf. He did it with zero class and actually very little understanding of the Rolex events and the type of fields they attract.
		
Click to expand...

Rolex making their bigger events far close to the better known US tour events. A lot of the US tour events don't attract stellar fields in the same way the ET ones can sometimes be bereft of the big names. It's obvious why as the top players pick and choose their schedules globally and to ensure they only play a set amount of tournaments. As for Azinger, I think he showed his ignorance. LP nailed it and if he couldn't recognise the Open win alone (you could forgive a US bias toward his RC 5/5 record and Mollywood) then it shows how short sighted and ill informed he is


----------



## Tessie_Butkowski (Mar 2, 2020)

I just read the schedule of Tiger Woods and probably he will skip a number of tournaments but guesses say, maybe he can play  The Masters, US Open and PGA Championship. He can also play the Olympics if he qualifies.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 2, 2020)

Tommy’s two wins in Abu Dhabi had stronger fields than the Honda, - fact, not opinion


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Choke ?! He didn’t choke but it’s no surprise you calling him a choke. He chased a birdie for a play off and it didn’t come off. I guess it’s no surprise with him being English - sometimes you are beyond obvious.

And going back to your point about “bigger and better” on the PGA -he was more points coming 2nd at the Recent Abu Dhabi champs than he did at the Honda . Also for example the Dunhill links has the same level of points as the Honda. There are lots of events on the PGA tour that aren’t at the top level as well - just like the ET , and the Rolex Series has started to push the ET events at the top level closer.


And just to show how bitter Azinger is

He called Molinari’s win at Bay Hill - the biggest of his career - that was after he won The Open and of course the 5 from 5 in the Ryder Cup
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - another pathetic Phil response. Time you went back on the ignore list.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 2, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Tommy’s two wins in Abu Dhabi had stronger fields than the Honda, - fact, not opinion
		
Click to expand...

Where are the majority of the ranking points earned?

What Tour? That Tour is the strongest tour. No it's no buts. It's bigger and stronger and has far greater depth.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 2, 2020)

Tommy will win plenty. He will win in America at some stage. Really consistent golfer. 

That swing on 18 was absolutely brutal.  Under no circumstances should he have been missing that to the right.  The eagle wasn't really on.  A sensible miss should have been the order of the day. Live learn and move on.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 2, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Tommy will win plenty. He will win in America at some stage. Really consistent golfer.

That swing on 18 was absolutely brutal.  Under no circumstances should he have been missing that to the right.  The eagle wasn't really on.  *A sensible miss should have been the order of the day*. Live learn and move on.
		
Click to expand...

I dont think Elite sportsmen at this level think like that Gary.

He’s believed in a shot that he‘s probably hit 1000’s of times, unfortunately it never came off. I generally don’t  think he deserves the criticism he’s getting.

He’ll win a PGA Tour comp and once he wins one he’ll motor on and win many. 

He’s a fantastic golfer, brilliant to watch and seems like a really good guy.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m waiting for some of these critics on this forum to turn up on tour and demonstrate how they would have done it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



*I’m waiting for some of these critics on this forum to turn up on tour and demonstrate how they would have done it*.
		
Click to expand...

That's totally irrelevant tbf, unless we are to simply not comment on sport altogether, as clearly they are better than us.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			I dont think Elite sportsmen at this level think like that Gary.

He’s believed in a shot that he‘s probably hit 1000’s of times, unfortunately it never came off. I generally don’t  think he deserves the criticism he’s getting.

He’ll win a PGA Tour comp and once he wins one he’ll motor on and win many.

He’s a fantastic golfer, brilliant to watch and seems like a really good guy.
		
Click to expand...



I think the shot was right.  I just think he didnt hit his start line what so ever.  Started right went right.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 3, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I think the shot was right.  I just think he didnt hit his start line what so ever.  Started right went right.
		
Click to expand...

Looked like he was trying to hit a high cut starting at the left edge of the green and fading in. But it was a horrible slice 

Hope he wins soon in the US


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 3, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Oh dear - another pathetic Phil response. Time you went back on the ignore list.
		
Click to expand...


How is it pathetic craw - not like you to hide away 

It’s clear at times you have a “stronger” opinion of a golfer if they are English - think in the past Westwood and Poulter were in the sights but nothing wrong with a bit of patriotism towards golfers - I’m the same against the US players 

I guess that’s what you see as pathetic because the rest of the post was factual


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235669384653426694
 This line from Bubba Watson. Absolutely insane.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235669384653426694
 This line from Bubba Watson. Absolutely insane.






Click to expand...

Not like Bubba to draw it.
Can he join the forum now?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 6, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Not like Bubba to draw it.
*Can he join the forum now*?
		
Click to expand...

Nope he can't, he still doesn't hit forun distance


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 6, 2020)

Bay Hill obviously encourages the mad plays:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235634069112668160
Love that.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Bay Hill obviously encourages the mad plays:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235634069112668160
Love that.
		
Click to expand...

That is the ultimate risk/reward shot


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Bay Hill obviously encourages the mad plays:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235634069112668160
Love that.
		
Click to expand...


thats the one Daly went tin cup on all those years ago isnt it?


----------



## IainP (Mar 6, 2020)

IainP said:



			Matt Every 15 over for his 2nd round 😲

.....
		
Click to expand...

This guy keeps on giving.

This week, 65 day one to lead, then 83 day two to probably miss the cut. Ouch.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Bay Hill obviously encourages the mad plays:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235634069112668160
Love that.
		
Click to expand...

And apparently the Pros aren't hitting it too far.....


----------



## fundy (Mar 6, 2020)

Woods out of next weeks players, back still not up to it

getting a bit close to Augusta!


----------



## larmen (Mar 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235669384653426694

Click to expand...

I know one place where I would not want to stand, but these people don't share my feelings.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Woods out of next weeks players, back still not up to it

getting a bit close to Augusta!
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't ready last week, he's not ready this week, won't be ready next week.....
I know its Tiger but you don't go into the Masters without playing for a month
I doubt he'll play the Valspar which leaves the WGC Matchplay and the Texas which is the week before Augusta
Will he risk the back playing the week before?
Leaves the WGC - if his back is right...


----------



## IainP (Mar 7, 2020)

I don't think -18 will be winning at Arnie's gaff this year...


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2020)

Is it windy today or something?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 7, 2020)

Can we all take a second to appreciate how hard the PGA tour is playing compared to the European tour this last two weeks. 

It isn't all bomb and wedge.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (Mar 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Can we all take a second to appreciate how hard the PGA tour is playing compared to the European tour this last two weeks.

It isn't all bomb and wedge. 

Click to expand...

Par 5 - Mcilroy blows his driver 360 yards down the middle of the fairway and hits a pitching wedge in to the green. Only he cant even get his wedge to hold the green... Theres a fine line between a hard course set up, and U.S open Gimicks. The European Tour set ups reward good shots- The PGA are yet to master it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2020)

Have to really feel for Drysdale, have to wonder if it will ever be his time


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2020)

Some very ballsy golf in the playoff; they seemed to birdie virtually every time.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			Have to really feel for Drysdale, have to wonder if it will ever be his time 

Click to expand...

Great journeyman who has made a very good living. And I don't mean that in any sort of bad way.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2020)

Rory imploding. Had only hit 2/6 fairways today and now driven OOB and struggling big time. Hatton grinding it out brilliantly at the moment but with the course playing US Open tough, every hole has the potential to wreck a tournament


----------



## bagcarrier (Mar 8, 2020)

There is going to be plenty of drama to come , Fitzpatrick for a top 4 finish after his great round earlier. Great two birds in a row for Hatton , go on son!


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Rory imploding. Had only hit 2/6 fairways today and now driven OOB and struggling big time. Hatton grinding it out brilliantly at the moment but with the course playing US Open tough, every hole has the potential to wreck a tournament
		
Click to expand...

Yep Rory stru6out there for sure


----------



## IainP (Mar 8, 2020)

Yesterday there were a couple of moments where the mikes picked up Hatton.
Tricky chip, little reaction from crowd & something like "I'm delighted with that, tough crowd"
A poor driver swing & something like "thank God for Ping"

He may be a tad less jokey today,  especially after that tee shot.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Yesterday there were a couple of moments where the mikes picked up Hatton.
Tricky chip, little reaction from crowd & something like "I'm delighted with that, tough crowd"
A poor driver swing & something like "thank God for Ping"

He may be a tad less jokey today,  especially after that tee shot.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, he always commentates on himself like that


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 8, 2020)

What do the Americans class as "wind"?

Flags and trousers are hardly moving yet the commentary team keep going on about wind!


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 8, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			What do the Americans class as "wind"?

Flags and trousers are hardly moving yet the commentary team keep going on about wind![/QUOTE


I did see a few small branches moving there in the wind
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 8, 2020)

That'll be the squirrels


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2020)

Looks to me like it’s the fact the fairways and greens are bone dry, coupled with some wind, which is the real issue. Not that the wind is very strong.


----------



## IainP (Mar 8, 2020)

Well done Hatton, kept the fireworks at bay


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2020)

fair play to Hatton, took some winning that, Leishman a class act as always!

wonder what Mr Azinger thinks lol


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 8, 2020)

Brilliant shots into 17 and 18 by Hatton when the pressure was really on. Brilliant stuff.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 8, 2020)

fundy said:



			fair play to Hatton, took some winning that, Leishman a class act as always!

wonder what Mr Azinger thinks lol
		
Click to expand...

It was an Aussie he beat, so probably doesn’t count !


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hatton is a roaster win or lose. 

I’d sooner a yank Floridian won than him. 

Weapon


----------



## Reemul (Mar 9, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Hatton is a roaster win or lose.

I’d sooner a yank Floridian won than him.

Weapon
		
Click to expand...

Not a good look, go have a lie down...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2020)

Great effort to get it done. Well played Tyrrell


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 9, 2020)

Delighted for Tyrrell. Love watching him play, would love if he was mic'd up at all times on the golf course, he's hilarious, so relatable. 

Also, how damn good is Sungjae Im?! 4 top 10s including a win, only 1 missed cut, he is absolute class, hits the ball as good as anyone.


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2020)

Who are people tipping for the Players then?

Also, does anyone want a flutter on how  to long into the commentary the "5th major" line comes out? 😁😂

I do like the tournament, and it is part of the PGA Tours behaviour to play the same comps at the same courses over and over, so they can swamp us with stats (which to be honest bore me).

Me, I like that (most) majors move around.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

Gone for Scott as he has a decent record there, and Sunjae Im


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 12, 2020)

Reed and Fitzpatrick e/w for me. I used to have Scott loads at majors as soon as I stopped he won so he’s not in my good books anymore 😂


----------



## pendodave (Mar 12, 2020)

Such a hard event to predict. About 3/4 of the field could either win or miss the cut. Dj and bk at crazy odds. Have gone for a few low key top 20s to hopefully keep some interest into the weekend.


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 12, 2020)

No money on the line, but I reckon Bryson will do it this week.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 12, 2020)

Simpson
Leishman
McIlroy
Reed to miss the cut hopefully but not likely.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

If Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him...🤣
Can't wait for it to start later, love this tournament over some of the majors.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Webb is about as good at chipping out as I am.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2020)

Wonder what the low scoring record is for the Players. With the course being softer in March, the bombers are gonna have some fun around here.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him...🤣
Can't wait for it to start later, love this tournament over some of the majors.
		
Click to expand...

It’s hardly ever hot though more Luke warm so everyone can touch him


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			It’s hardly ever hot though more Luke warm so everyone can touch him
		
Click to expand...

He's the new Lee Westwood, I expect him to miss everything outside 6 feet nowadays 🤣


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him...🤣
Can't wait for it to start later, love this tournament over some of the majors.
		
Click to expand...

It's already started, been watching for the last hour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2020)

ger147 said:



			It's already started, been watching for the last hour.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Enjoying the featured groups on Sky golf. Course looks in great nick and for once they have the joys of having to play with mud on the balls


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

What's the weather like?

Last week was fairly cool and breezy (for Florida) which really changes the dynamic of who is going to shine.


----------



## ger147 (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			What's the weather like?

Last week was fairly cool and breezy (for Florida) which really changes the dynamic of who is going to shine.
		
Click to expand...

Looks dry, sunny and no wind.  Not sure about the temperature but all the players are in short sleeves.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Cool to start, rising to 80, and a very gentle breeze. Add in soft turf, and there could be some low scores.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Cool to start, rising to 80, and a very gentle breeze. Add in soft turf, and there could be some low scores.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like ideal McIlroy conditions...

He'll prob shoot 80 now


----------



## Hackers76 (Mar 12, 2020)

Just announced tour will continue without fans for the foreseeable future.


----------



## woofers (Mar 12, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Just announced tour will continue without fans for the foreseeable future.
		
Click to expand...

Heard that announcement, did he say no media as well ? So, no TV coverage ?


----------



## woofers (Mar 12, 2020)

Just found full statement on PGA tour website...includes

“We will continue THE PLAYERS with essential personnel only, and we will be in direct conversations with those groups (vendors, broadcasters, media, player support groups, essential volunteers) to provide instructions.”

https://www.pgatour.com/company/202...c-sawgrass-coronavirus-upcoming-schedule.html


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

After the US announced now more flights accepted from Europe, I wonder if any golfers could miss the masters Or other pga events.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Just announced tour will continue without fans for the foreseeable future.
		
Click to expand...

So just like the European Tour every week then?


----------



## BrianM (Mar 12, 2020)

A few players struggling on the greens today so far....


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Sounds like ideal McIlroy conditions...

He'll prob shoot 80 now 

Click to expand...

He’s made a good start


----------



## IainP (Mar 12, 2020)

Surely he should just play the shot and if the bunker camera takes a hit then it does...


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 12, 2020)

Early doors but I suspect a few have backed the wrong Northern Irishman!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

I backed Hideki, but there is a heck of a long way to go.


----------



## JamesR (Mar 12, 2020)

Looks like scoring is higher this evening...is the weather/conditions worse?


----------



## Crawley1981 (Mar 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Surely he should just play the shot and if the bunker camera takes a hit then it does...
		
Click to expand...

That was ridiculous. If that balls not plugged he doesn't even consider the camera being there. Ref wasn't strong enough for me.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2020)

Given what we have seen before, in terms of rulings,  I thought a drop was fair.


----------



## HankMarvin (Mar 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			If Rory's putter is hot, no one can touch him...🤣
Can't wait for it to start later, love this tournament over some of the majors.
		
Click to expand...


How is rory's putter doing


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2020)

I did a whole pound each way on Martin Laird at 250/1.   😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2020)

Will be interesting seeing some of the finishing positions of some tee shots over the next three days when there are no human backstops...


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 12, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Will be interesting seeing some of the finishing positions of some tee shots over the next three days when there are no human backstops...
		
Click to expand...

Or lots of punters searching for balls


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2020)

Mini rally from Rory at the end....  its early days


----------



## DaveR (Mar 13, 2020)

Press announcement from the PGA. The Players and all subsequent events through to the Valero Texas open are cancelled.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Mar 13, 2020)

Apparently a spectator got thrown out of the Players for asking Patrick Reed to autograph a shovel.


----------



## IanM (Mar 13, 2020)

I saw the clip on Twitter.  I have heard funnier "banter to be honest!"   

This thread can now run a sweep on when folk think the pro tours will recommence...... anyone's guess at the mo


----------



## IainP (Mar 14, 2020)

Well done to Alice Hewson
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/51887564


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 18, 2020)

I see that's the PGA now cancelled for May. 

First two Major's of the season sacked. This isn't looking good at all.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 10, 2020)

I don't have a link to hand, but the pga event in Texas is being streamed through a number of official twitter channels (different commentators on each) for a couple of hours at the start of play tomorrow and friday. I think it's concentrating on the featured groups. 
I'm pretty curious to see how it all pans out. Hopefully, it'll be good.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

I'm watching the golf and caddies are raking bunkers and holding flags as normal. I'm surprised they do not have dedicated people on each hole to do those things. Is Texas a state that is just getting on with things?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2020)

Just watched 10minutes - are the players and caddies supposed to be social distancing?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just watched 10minutes - are the players and caddies supposed to be social distancing?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the caddy player partnerships are. Whether they are meant to distance between each pairing I don't know. Hard to judge distances on TV, particularly if they are working to 1m, not 2m.

If I was a caddy at that level, with the money up for grabs, I'd happily move in to my players villa for 2 weeks prior to the tour starting up again 😃


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

supposed to be 6ft between players, assume player/caddy is exempt


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm watching the golf and caddies are raking bunkers and holding flags as normal. I'm surprised they do not have dedicated people on each hole to do those things. Is Texas a state that is just getting on with things?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how it is supposed to work but I agree you'd have thought to minimise any risk they'd have people in gloves or some form of protection to sort all of that out


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I don't think the caddy player partnerships are. Whether they are meant to distance between each pairing I don't know. Hard to judge distances on TV, particularly if they are working to 1m, not 2m.

If I was a caddy at that level, with the money up for grabs, I'd happily move in to my players villa for 2 weeks prior to the tour starting up again 😃
		
Click to expand...


your player says the pool house is plenty for you


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

oh joy mcginleys back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			your player says the pool house is plenty for you 

Click to expand...

My player would be right as well. Have you seen the set ups the guys in America have? The pool house would do me fine 😃


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure how it is supposed to work but I agree you'd have thought to minimise any risk they'd have people in gloves or some form of protection to sort all of that out
		
Click to expand...

If they have one person per green for the flags, one for each set of bunkers on a hole then there is no need for gloves. Only one person is holding the flag or rake all day. 

Volunteers from clubs for the flags, local greenkeepers for the bunkers. Wouldn't be hard.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If they have one person per green for the flags, one for each set of bunkers on a hole then there is no need for gloves. Only one person is holding the flag or rake all day.

Volunteers from clubs for the flags, local greenkeepers for the bunkers. Wouldn't be hard.
		
Click to expand...

They'd all have to be tested and live under controlled conditions.  And many volunteers are old and not especially healthy. 
Probably best to leave it to the players and caddies who are tested regularly and more at risk of a stray asteroid...


----------



## pendodave (Jun 11, 2020)

Lol.
Not sure if you got this on sky, but golf channel have just moved from featured groups to full coverage. Jim Nantz gives a long and stirrng intro... first up, Ram chips in and proudly announces..
"Some f****** shot there..."


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			They'd all have to be tested and live under controlled conditions.  And many volunteers are old and not especially healthy.
Probably best to leave it to the players and caddies who are tested regularly and more at risk of a stray asteroid...
		
Click to expand...

Not really. They could easily keep a distance from everyone else. No need for them to get close to the players. 

I do accept there is now a level of paranoia about all of this, don't touch anything etc, and the players and caddies will be living in a bubble and tested regularly.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Not really. They could easily keep a distance from everyone else. No need for them to get close to the players.

I do accept there is now a level of paranoia about all of this, don't touch anything etc, and the players and caddies will be living in a bubble and tested regularly.
		
Click to expand...

You're right. I agree that it would work, but they have to be seen to make an effort.
In other actual golf stuff, has anyone seen spieth on the tee? He's channelling his inner Sergio. He's steadied the ship though, so maybe fidgeting is the way forward...


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			You're right. I agree that it would work, but they have to be seen to make an effort.
In other actual golf stuff, has anyone seen spieth on the tee? He's channelling his inner Sergio. He's steadied the ship though, so maybe fidgeting is the way forward...
		
Click to expand...


looks like I feel on the tee! Not a clue where its going lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

according to the comms, Rory tried to hit a draw, didnt manage to get it to draw and hit it in the bunker left (he hit a horrid hook!)

close between the shot and commentary which was worse


----------



## pendodave (Jun 11, 2020)

Also loving that kang got an ace but I swear he'd left the tee box before it went in.
Note to self : essential to maintain similar nonchalance if I ever get my first. Hopefully will have already picked up tee and replaced club while it's still in the air.


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Also loving that kang got an ace but I swear he'd left the tee box before it went in.
Note to self : essential to maintain similar nonchalance if I ever get my first. Hopefully will have already picked up tee and replaced club while it's still in the air.
		
Click to expand...


id kicked the tee marker and sworn in disgust at how bad a shot id hit when I got my first


----------



## IainP (Jun 11, 2020)

Healthcare workers I believe


----------



## fundy (Jun 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Any idea who the 2nd name on the caddies' bibs is?
		
Click to expand...


theyre keyworker names


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 12, 2020)

Got Now TV for a week to watch this - I've not had SKY Sports for a long time, I'm at far to many football matches to have much interest in watching it on TV (don't normally watch much TV anyway) and the only time we get SKY is once every two years when we subscribe for a month to watch the Ryder Cup which is the only sports event I'd rather watch on TV than live. 

I watched a couple of young YouTubers play the front nine of the Colonnial tournament set up a couple of days ago - The PGA tour had invited them up and they showed a different view to what SKY did - so I kind of had a different idea of the course to what TV shows.

Enjoyed the first day of this quite a bit - had it on on my second monitor while working from home yesterday, thought Justin Rose played beautifully and Bryson was fun to watch too. Went out for a round in early evening and came back to watch Rory etc. 

Liked Ricky being mic'd up - interaction with his caddie was interesting (though he's quiet on the course) as was the discussions when he lost a ball in an imovable object (TV area) - his round fell apart though.

Looks like it could be a week for the thinkers rather than the bombers - Spieth and Thomas both played really well as did Harold Varner - looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 12, 2020)

I liked it with no crowds. Much better viewing, less annoying shouting, and you could hear the players for once.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I liked it with no crowds. Much better viewing, less annoying shouting, and you could hear the players for once.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Good to see balls running off fairways and the back of greens without being stopped. Also, no dodgy drops after hitting it into the stands or taking ridiculous 'line of sight'. They actually played the course like proper golfers. 
It'll be interesting to see if the lack of atmosphere affects the viewing on Sunday.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 12, 2020)

Spieth's long putting is still extraordinary. If he doesn't need to hit a driver he's a factor.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Is it just me or can you hit it practically anywhere on this course and get away with it?
		
Click to expand...

Same as any PGA or European tour golf course really. Valderama excepted.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm enjoying it a lot, I've watched most of the coverage and there's a lot of golfers I like near the top of the leaderboard - one I'd never heard of until yesterday was Collin Morikawa and he's throwing darts from the fairway, very impressed with his iron play and some achievement to make the cut in his first 21 events as a pro.

As to the lack of spectators - seems familiar to me, I photograph the Alfred Dunhill Links each year


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like the chubster might be winning this...
He gets a lot of stick, but unlike a few pros, he knows how to win.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Given how junk Bryson has putted, how is he in the lead? Hmm, maybe distance off the tee does help?


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Given how junk Bryson has putted, how is he in the lead? Hmm, maybe distance off the tee does help?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't seen much of this evening's coverage, but I swear he missed half a dozen identical 15 footers yesterday. It was Roryesque. It might yet be his undoing, as there are still plenty in with a shout.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Given how junk Bryson has putted, how is he in the lead? Hmm, maybe distance off the tee does help?
		
Click to expand...

Bryson DeChambeau's average driving distance by day:

Day 1 - 345.4 yards
Day 2 - 342.1 yards
Day 3 - 329.8 yards
Day 4 - 344.0 yards


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Given how junk Bryson has putted, how is he in the lead? Hmm, maybe distance off the tee does help?
		
Click to expand...

Bryson ranks this week

SG Off the tee: 1st
SG Tee to green: 1st

*but also*

Scrambling: 1st
Putts per GIR: 2nd


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Bryson ranks this week

SG Off the tee: 1st
SG Tee to green: 1st

*but also*

Scrambling: 1st
Putts per GIR: 2nd
		
Click to expand...

How flipping bad are the others putting?


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Bryson ranks this week

SG Off the tee: 1st
SG Tee to green: 1st

*but also*

Scrambling: 1st
Putts per GIR: 2nd
		
Click to expand...

I've got a stat that chimes more with my version of reality...
3rd round, Bryson -2.22 strokes gained putting.  6th worst of everyone who made the cut.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

In case it's of use for nefarious 'investment' purposes, here is a link to the site i grabbed this from. 

https://datagolf.org/live-strokes-gained


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

The other thing that rings true is that over the whole tournament, Spieth is 1st in sg putting.


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

pendodave said:



			The other thing that rings true is that over the whole tournament, Spieth is 1st in sg putting.
		
Click to expand...

hes missed 3 times from inside 3 ft in that too!


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			hes missed 3 times from inside 3 ft in that too!
		
Click to expand...

Lol. His long putts are completely ridiculous.
There was a lot of talk before the tournament that colonial is normally won by a good putting performance, and I think JS is benefiting from this. His long game, particularly with driver, still looks smelly to me. There's a couple more shortish tracks coming up though, so maybe he'll be able to build his confidence. 
Rory had a compete shocker today. Pretty much the day's worst putting performance. I know he's never been great, but I wish he'd get it together.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Bryson just interviewed says he needs to putt better. 

I agree.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Bryson just interviewed says he needs to putt better.

I agree.
		
Click to expand...

 Maybe he just needs to eat more?


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Lol. His long putts are completely ridiculous.
There was a lot of talk before the tournament that colonial is normally won by a good putting performance, and I think JS is benefiting from this. His long game, particularly with driver, still looks smelly to me. There's a couple more shortish tracks coming up though, so maybe he'll be able to build his confidence. 
Rory had a compete shocker today. Pretty much the day's worst putting performance. I know he's never been great, but I wish he'd get it together.
		
Click to expand...


Spieth will have a chance on courses he doesnt have to hit driver too much but going to struggle on courses you need to drive it good for sure. Seems to be hitting his irons better too which gives him a chance with the putter

Schauffle and Morikawa are both major winners/stars of the future, its been a decent tournament

Reed might be one to watch in the upcoming weeks too, Berger as well

As for Rory, hes paid the bills this week thankfully for those of us with "nefarious interests"


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 14, 2020)

What a couple of putts from Xander and what a shot from Collin


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			What a couple of putts from Xander and what a shot from Collin
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Can't help thinking he wasn't aiming in the 10 ft slot between the flag and the water though...
Coughed up the putt - playoff?


----------



## fundy (Jun 14, 2020)

painful horseshoe!!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Harsh miss for Shuffly.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			painful horseshoe!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Snap!


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Congrats Daniel Berger, tough miss for Morikawa.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 14, 2020)

Oooph!
Tough finish for CM. Lost it twice.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I liked it with no crowds. Much better viewing, less annoying shouting, and you could hear the players for once.
		
Click to expand...

Except there was a grandstand on 16 (outside the boundary of the course). Looked full to me, properly taking the p.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Except there was a grandstand on 16 (outside the boundary of the course). Looked full to me, properly taking the p.
		
Click to expand...

There's a fascinating (well, quite interesting) interview with a journalist who was present at the event on the Mckellar podcast. An insight into the practicalities of the pga bubble.
The hack is from the new york times, so his sensibilities are somewhat informed by the urban NE experience.


----------



## Depreston (Jun 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			Spieth will have a chance on courses he doesnt have to hit driver too much but going to struggle on courses you need to drive it good for sure. Seems to be hitting his irons better too which gives him a chance with the putter

Schauffle and Morikawa are both major winners/stars of the future, its been a decent tournament

Reed might be one to watch in the upcoming weeks too, Berger as well

As for Rory, hes paid the bills this week thankfully for those of us with "nefarious interests" 

Click to expand...

Morikawa is a top 5 player at the moment one of the most in form players pre lockdown only reason he’s not higher up the official ranking is due to the way they’re worked out


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Except there was a grandstand on 16 (outside the boundary of the course). Looked full to me, properly taking the p.
		
Click to expand...

I think that was a private gathering, in someones garden, who had paid for their own grandstand. Not much anyone can do about that.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I think that was a private gathering, in someones garden, who had paid for their own grandstand. Not much anyone can do about that.
		
Click to expand...

I recognise the PGA Tour couldn't do anything about it. Obviously a very enterprising resident, but ridiculous really when you could see 50+ people sitting in the grandstand, there was a bar there too. I guess Texas doesn't do social distancing, they just shoot the virus if it gets too close


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2020)

Rory's so frustrating to watch sometimes. Hit two pretty poor shots with short irons/wedges in hand in the last 3 holes. The shot he decided to play off the hard pan in the trees was crazy as well, trying to force it. He's so good to watch when he's on it that it's so disappointing when he struggles.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice looking golf course.


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Nice looking golf course.
		
Click to expand...

cracking golf course Harbour Town, not sure Id hit many fairways though lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2020)

5 straight birdies for Jordan and has just knocked it to 6ft on the par 3 so a chance for 6 straight to take him to -4. Man can still play.

Harbour Town looks awesome!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 18, 2020)

Looking like a front-nine of 29 for Spieth. Leading the field in SG Approach, when Spieth's at his best, that's one of the areas where he really excels. His putting always gets the attention but his approach play and wedges were superb when he was at his best in 2015.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2020)

Our 16yr old rising star in the ladies game played today in the first tournament of The Rose Ladies Series at Brockenhurst.  Her first outing with the pros and one of only three AMs in a field of British pros - inc Charley Hull.  Hope she did OK and wasn't too nervous.


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Our 16yr old rising star in the ladies game played today in the first tournament of The Rose Ladies Series at Brockenhurst.  Her first outing with the pros and one of only three AMs in a field of British pros - inc Charley Hull.  Hope she did OK and wasn't too nervous.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfgenius.com/pages/6458114574905286631 

results


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 18, 2020)

fundy said:



https://www.golfgenius.com/pages/6458114574905286631

results 

Click to expand...

Why couldn't I find that.

Anyway...

Not too bad at all - finished middle of the field - bet conditions were a bit grim.  She  won't have liked being +8 though...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

Might see if I can wander along to the Berkshire https://twitter.com/RoseLadiesGolf


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Might see if I can wander along to the Berkshire https://twitter.com/RoseLadiesGolf

Click to expand...

expect it will still be no crowds in 6 weeks time wont it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			expect it will still be no crowds in 6 weeks time wont it
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. I wonder what will happen if they reduce SD to 1M. May make it easier given the opportunity to space out around the course as I can't see massive crowds. Chances are you're correct but in a positive and optimistic mood (less than 50 patients with Covid in the whole trust - most long term and none on ICU for 4 days)


----------



## fundy (Jun 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Possibly. I wonder what will happen if they reduce SD to 1M. May make it easier given the opportunity to space out around the course as I can't see massive crowds. Chances are you're correct but in a positive and optimistic mood (less than 50 patients with Covid in the whole trust - most long term and none on ICU for 4 days)
		
Click to expand...


Just think sports crowds are likely to be almost the last thing allowed again, especially after the press on Cheltenham Festival and the Liverpool v Madrid game just before lockdown. Assuming all sports crowds are back at the same time, as golf crowds should be easier than for some other sports really but think they will have to wait along with all other fans


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			Just think sports crowds are likely to be almost the last thing allowed again, especially after the press on Cheltenham Festival and the Liverpool v Madrid game just before lockdown. Assuming all sports crowds are back at the same time, as golf crowds should be easier than for some other sports really but think they will have to wait along with all other fans
		
Click to expand...

As I said you're probably right. Would be nice though


----------



## sunshine (Jun 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Possibly. I wonder what will happen if they reduce SD to 1M. May make it easier given the opportunity to space out around the course as I can't see massive crowds. Chances are you're correct but in a positive and optimistic mood (less than 50 patients with Covid in the whole trust - most long term and none on ICU for 4 days)
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the majors, I can't imagine the LET has any issues with crowd control!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jun 19, 2020)

Not sure if it's been mentioned or not before but that 3D view on the PGA website is brilliant. Much better and more up to date than the shot tracker option that you had previously if you wanted to see how your picks were getting on. You also get videos of some shots that have just been played popping up in the bottom right corner.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Rumour going around that one of the players has tested positive at the Heritage.

Be interesting to see how they deal with it if its true


----------



## IainP (Jun 19, 2020)

Believe on the Korn Ferry they were removed from the field. Has anyone not made their tee time?


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			Believe on the Korn Ferry they were removed from the field. Has anyone not made their tee time?
		
Click to expand...

one player withdrew after round 1 for undisclosed reasons and 2+2=5 it seems


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Turns out 2+2 does = 5 in this instance and Nick Watney has tested positive, hes withdrawn and started quarantine


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

not sure Id want to be Vaughan Taylor or Luke List having played with him yesterday. Be interesting to see if they are withdrawn too


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274066636635549696
so had symptoms before arriving, still played on day 1, went to the range etc, lets see how this plays out.....


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274066636635549696
so had symptoms before arriving, still played on day 1, went to the range etc, lets see how this plays out.....
		
Click to expand...

I read that as he arrived (Tuesday/Wednesday), tested negative,  played the first round on Thursday, started symptoms on Friday morning before coming to the course, tested positive, now in isolation 

Begs the question where did he get it from..?
And how many others could have got it and aren't showing any symptoms?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I read that as he arrived (Tuesday/Wednesday), tested negative,  played the first round on Thursday, started symptoms on Friday morning before coming to the course, tested positive, now in isolation

Begs the question where did he get it from..?
And how many others could have got it and aren't showing any symptoms?
		
Click to expand...

That's how I read it. Felt ill on Friday, got tested and positive. I would assume that his PP's from round 1 were also tested as standard and guessing they came out as negative and were allowed to continue. Wonder if any testing was extended to the caddies


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274066636635549696
so had symptoms before arriving, still played on day 1, went to the range etc, lets see how this plays out.....
		
Click to expand...

I read this as prior to arriving at the tourney on Friday, not prior to the tournament starting. Hopefully that's the case...
Travelled privately, so plenty of out-of-bubble experiences possible.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I read this as prior to arriving at the tourney on Friday, not prior to the tournament starting. Hopefully that's the case...
Travelled privately, so plenty of out-of-bubble experiences possible.
		
Click to expand...

yeah i think thats right, there again there are also reports he was on the range this morning despite having symptoms


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2020)

In actual golf news, how annoying is Daniel Berger's putting routine. It's a double furyk! Surely, nobody does a double furyk...
I saw him doing it on  his last putt last weekend , but put it down to the situation. Turns out it's a regular thing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2020)

pendodave said:



			In actual golf news, how annoying is Daniel Berger's putting routine. It's a double furyk! Surely, nobody does a double furyk...
I saw him doing it on  his last putt last weekend , but put it down to the situation. Turns out it's a regular thing.
		
Click to expand...

Hate watching him hit wedges as well, so ugly. His swing is ugly at the best of times, but even worse when he's inside 125 and having to manipulate yardage. Gross.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Hate watching him hit wedges as well, so ugly. His swing is ugly at the best of times, but even worse when he's inside 125 and having to manipulate yardage. Gross.
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Completely agree. He really chops across it.
If one of your mates did that, you'd be happy to see it...
Goes without saying that he's obviously really good (unlike mates, fortunately).


----------



## NearHull (Jun 19, 2020)

Nick Watney tested positive for COVID-19 at the Hetitage.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 19, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Lol. Completely agree. He really chops across it.
If one of your mates did that, you'd be happy to see it...
Goes without saying that he's obviously really good (unlike mates, fortunately).
		
Click to expand...

Haha yep. I mean it obviously works, he won on the PGA Tour last week but god is it ugly. Proper laid off (looks more exaggerated with a shorter club), so many moving parts, takes so much turf, gross.


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

rumours now out there from golf journos that there are more positive results to come, and theyve only tested 400 of the 1100 personnel on site!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			rumours now out there from golf journos that there are more positive results to come, and theyve only tested 400 of the 1100 personnel on site!
		
Click to expand...

The fertiliser is hitting the rotary air blowing device......


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The fertiliser is hitting the rotary air blowing device......
		
Click to expand...

apart from the heads buried in the sand youve hit the proverbial nail on the head


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

This was always going to happen...
The virus is now inside the PGA bubble...the whole place has to be deep cleaned - or at least everywhere that Watney has been.
If others have it they may even have to abandon the event....
Oh well..let's wait and see what happens..


----------



## NearHull (Jun 19, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Nick Watney tested positive for COVID-19 at the Hetitage.
		
Click to expand...

Whoops- I am watching a recording - about an hour behind everyone else. Sorry


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			This was always going to happen...
The virus is now inside the PGA bubble...the whole place has to be deep cleaned - or at least everywhere that Watney has been.
If others have it they may even have to abandon the event....
Oh well..let's wait and see what happens..
		
Click to expand...


be amazed if they abandon this week, show must go on and all that

as for the travelers next week, not sure how big the carpet is......


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Whoops- I am watching a recording - about an hour behind everyone else. Sorry
		
Click to expand...


haha brilliant


----------



## Imurg (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			be amazed if they abandon this week, show must go on and all that

as for the travelers next week, not sure how big the carpet is......
		
Click to expand...

Let's see how many turn up for work tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Let's see how many turn up for work tomorrow 

Click to expand...

well i guess his caddie has got a few weeks off


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2020)

Apparently he was on the range awaiting the results of his test...
Hopefully (because I like golf, and this period is a great opportunity to encourage people to play it), it will be contained.
If they get away with this, maybe the near miss will bring a few people to their senses and prevent it happening again..
I'm not especially optimistic though.


----------



## pendodave (Jun 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			well i guess his caddie has got a few weeks off 

Click to expand...

Apparently they get a wedge from the tour... (metaphorically speaking)


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Apparently he was on the range awaiting the results of his test...
Hopefully (because I like golf, and this period is a great opportunity to encourage people to play it), it will be contained.
If they get away with this, maybe the near miss will bring a few people to their senses and prevent it happening again..
I'm not especially optimistic though.
		
Click to expand...

the first sentence really is quite worrying sadly


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

show must go on is the soundbite from Rory, not sure he had much choice after questioning how much those not here cared about their careers


----------



## fundy (Jun 19, 2020)

wow next mouthpiece up is Jordan Spieth lol

media briefings done their job in advance


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2020)

Ha, I have a tiny amount of shekels on Frittelli each way, so can see how late into the evening he can hang to a place for..


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ha, I have a tiny amount of shekels on Frittelli each way, so can see how late into the evening he can hang to a place for..
		
Click to expand...

checks weather forecast for incoming tornado


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			checks weather forecast for incoming tornado 

Click to expand...


its starting


----------



## IainP (Jun 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			its starting 

Click to expand...

Oh well, post delay it looks like no wind and soft greens. 
But did last at top until late into the night!


----------



## fundy (Jun 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Oh well, post delay it looks like no wind and soft greens.
But did last at top until late into the night!
		
Click to expand...

late starters have had a massive break for sure, if they had a couple of hours in the winds might have been very different, course has zero defense now though


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 23, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Hate watching him hit wedges as well, so ugly. His swing is ugly at the best of times, but even worse when he's inside 125 and having to manipulate yardage. Gross.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see.  Everyone nowadays plays the same way, its good to have people out there with more "interesting" swings.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 23, 2020)

Sums up the PGA Coronavirus thing pretty well.
PGA Tour players not invincible despite flouting social distancing rules at tournaments


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 23, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			Sums up the PGA Coronavirus thing pretty well.
PGA Tour players not invincible despite flouting social distancing rules at tournaments

Click to expand...

There's a few posts mentioning that players would be in a bubble all the time further back in the thread - never any chance of them being in a real bubble


----------



## fundy (Jun 23, 2020)

Cameron Champ tested positive and withdrawn from the Travelers


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			Cameron Champ tested positive and withdrawn from the Travelers
		
Click to expand...

And GMAC's caddy has tested positive as well so that's another one down.....


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			And GMAC's caddy has tested positive as well so that's another one down.....
		
Click to expand...

Koepkas caddie now too so hes pulled out this week (having played a practise round with Gmac)


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

Not much of a bubble is it..?
Not enough yet but I do wonder what number the PGA has in mind when it comes to suspending the tour again..worst case scenario is that someone catches it and dies but this virus can have lasting physical effects and a severe case could be a career ender..
They need to be careful as America is taking off again..


----------



## fundy (Jun 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Not much of a bubble is it..?
Not enough yet but I do wonder what number the PGA has in mind when it comes to suspending the tour again..worst case scenario is that someone catches it and dies but this virus can have lasting physical effects and a severe case could be a career ender..
They need to be careful as America is taking off again..
		
Click to expand...

I notice Rorys stopped telling anyone who cares about their career that they should be playing 

Wonder if theres any impact on the comps planned over here


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 24, 2020)

fundy said:



			I notice Rorys stopped telling anyone who cares about their career that they should be playing 

Wonder if theres any impact on the comps planned over here
		
Click to expand...

I think the European Tour are taking this far more seriously, have better plans in place. By all accounts Harbour Town itself was rammed, all business as usual.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think the European Tour are taking this far more seriously, have better plans in place. By all accounts Harbour Town itself was rammed, all business as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Seemingly like most of the rest of America...


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Seemingly like most of the rest of America...
		
Click to expand...

Watching the football just now - huddles and cuddles seem to be the order of the day at Man U v Sheff U - it's not just America


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Watching the football just now - huddles and cuddles seem to be the order of the day at Man U v Sheff U - it's not just America
		
Click to expand...

Yup.
I think it's only a matter of time before the numbers start increasing, teams have to start isolating etc etc etc.....


----------



## sunshine (Jun 24, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Watching the football just now - huddles and cuddles seem to be the order of the day at Man U v Sheff U - it's not just America
		
Click to expand...

Fair point but you can't really compare golf with a contact sport like football. There's no point maintaining social distance on goal celebrations when you're jostling with each other in the penalty area.

Will Liverpool clinch the title before wave 2 rolls in and kills the season?


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 24, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Fair point but you can't really compare golf with a contact sport like football. There's no point maintaining social distance on goal celebrations when you're jostling with each other in the penalty area.

Will Liverpool clinch the title before wave 2 rolls in and kills the season?
		
Click to expand...

You can distance when able though - the first matches back didn't have people hugging in huddles or goal celebrations, just as the first day of the PGA tour returning largely saw people acting sensibly.

 As to the other question I'm sure there is a football thread for that.


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

I see another withdrawal from Denny McCarthy having tested positive 

In the golf seems Brysons hitting it even further this week, too far at times!!! Course has very little defense against the top guys it seems, could do with greens drying out a bit more


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh and Colin Morikawas amazing cut run has ended it seems


----------



## pendodave (Jun 26, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see another withdrawal from Denny McCarthy having tested positive 

In the golf seems Brysons hitting it even further this week, too far at times!!! Course has very little defense against the top guys it seems, could do with greens drying out a bit more
		
Click to expand...

Apparently, the local area is experiencing drought conditions. I can understand keeping the greens alive, but a bit more life in the fairways would make them think twice before bombing simmering down there which flies 320 and stops dead. Just hitting darts is pretty one dimensional for these guys.


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Ridiculous tee shot Brysons just hit off 9, wonder if Rahms got the green sharpie out to write knob on his ball


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Mickelson getting Mickelson relief as usual lol


----------



## fundy (Jun 26, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I don't know about you but after he hit that all I could think was how horrific his drop was going to be and then as soon as he gets to it and you remember he's a lefty it all changes.
		
Click to expand...


id love to see where the first drop finished that he then redropped, ball wasnt on the path and looked in play to me

he also looked on a complete diagonal to where the ball actually was when working out which side was nearest point of relief and marking the 2 sides

and we wonder why in the roll up they all think its nicest point of relief


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2020)

WOW

just watched Mickleson knife a bunker shot OOB :O


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2020)

fundy said:



			WOW

just watched Mickleson knife a bunker shot OOB :O
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 27, 2020)

DJ having 12 x 3s in a career low round for him


----------



## IainP (Jun 28, 2020)

How did Dustin's ball not go in the water


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 28, 2020)

They do love a paddle at the Travelers.

Random irtitation. I assume Travelers is a company name whose founder couldn't trade mark Travellers.


----------



## AdamW (Jun 28, 2020)

Wish they finished last 3 holes want to go to bed


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			...
Random irtitation. I assume Travelers is a company name whose founder couldn't trade mark Travellers.
		
Click to expand...

Travelers is a classic americanisation (simplified, aka English for Dummies) of 'Travellers'. Like color (why not culla!) and many others!


----------



## sunshine (Jun 29, 2020)

Although DJ looks so chilled out on the course, actually looks stoned most of the time, there was definitely some adrenaline flowing through him when he belted his tee shot on 18. Think it was 16 yards longer than any other drive all week!

Another season with a win, that's an amazing record he's got going.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Although DJ looks so chilled out on the course, actually looks stoned most of the time, there was definitely some adrenaline flowing through him when he belted his tee shot on 18. Think it was 16 yards longer than any other drive all week!

Another season with a win, that's an amazing record he's got going.
		
Click to expand...

I watched it last night until they went off for storms. He was getting off line a little, had huge luck not to go into water on one hole, but his putting was top notch. That putter may be ugly but he was not missing with it.

As you say, that is a heck of a record he has.

Nice to see the guy who came second, Kevin Streelman. With all the talk of muscle bound bombers he was built like a local club player, just with 100 x more talent


----------



## sunshine (Jun 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nice to see the guy who came second, Kevin Streelman. With all the talk of muscle bound bombers he was built like a local club player, just with 100 x more talent
		
Click to expand...

18th tee was an interesting comparison, I heard the commentator say it was 297 yards to carry the left fairway bunker:
Penultimate group, Hughes' drive took a couple of bounces then rolled into the bunker, Streelman's ball flew straight into the bunker on the full. Final group, Todd's ball landed short and didn't reach the bunker, DJ's ball carried the bunker by a good 20 yards. All four players hit driver.

Streelman not short, he was getting it out there, just not into bomber territory. Shows what timing and technique can do!


----------



## IainP (Jun 30, 2020)

A couple more PGA Tour players testing positive this week.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2020)

They won't have many left soon....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2020)

IainP said:



			A couple more PGA Tour players testing positive this week.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this a trend that will continue? Players travelling around and although they are staying in centralised locations, they'll be looked after by local employees and we all know that the US is having their own issues controlling the virus.


----------



## fundy (Jun 30, 2020)

4 pulled out of the Korn Ferry event this week too incl Chad Campbell who played on the PGA tour last week


----------



## IainP (Jul 1, 2020)

Just watched the 9 hole charity match at the Rocket. HV3 playing the best golf. Fair bit of banter.


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2020)

570 yard par 5, or driver , 9 iron and roll it in for Bryson lol

The tee shot was 137mph clubhead speed, 196mph ball speed, 345 yards carry and 376 yards total!!!! The tv cameras picked it up with their green cam looking back!!!!!!!!

The previous hole he "ballooned his driver" and carried the strategically placed bunker on the corner of the dog leg by 65 yards!


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2020)

*Eddie Pepperell* @PepperellEddie
4m


With every drive Bryson hits, I see my impending barista job come closer


----------



## fundy (Jul 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			What's with the training bumpers around the greens this week? They missing having grandstands to bounce balls off?
		
Click to expand...

they look horrendous too, 15th is quite a nice looking par 3 normally, now you just get 50m of bright red sponsors advertising


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2020)

I see Matt Fitzpatrick has been on the lookout for a stand in caddie as Billy Foster not travelling yet, got a message from Bones offering his services for a couple of weeks. Result!!!


----------



## pendodave (Jul 3, 2020)

If it were possible, I would say that Webb's swing is even more egregious this week than the last time it was inflicted on me...
In other news, looks like Tom Lewis from just down the road in wgc is going to make his first tour cut (Hope that didn't jinx it).


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2020)

PGA tour cut maybe. T11 at the 2019 Open wasn't too shabby.


----------



## fundy (Jul 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			PGA tour cut maybe. T11 at the 2019 Open wasn't too shabby.
		
Click to expand...

hes won twice on the european tour and on the korn ferry, nice guy on all accounts too


----------



## pendodave (Jul 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			PGA tour cut maybe. T11 at the 2019 Open wasn't too shabby.
		
Click to expand...

Hey. Words chosen with care!
In all seriousness, although the way that US tv coverage drives me crazy with the way it ignores all other events when giving stats (Just like the prem) I do think it's something of a career milestone to make the first cut over there. 
I've had a few lessons with his dad over the years, and he's a decent bloke.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			hes won twice on the european tour and on the korn ferry, nice guy on all accounts too
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he has won the West Herts pro am (very prestigious obviously), and came across as a very nice chap. 

Unlike Matthew Southgate, sadly, who has let himself down there. Getting spannered and abusing the bar staff alwsys goes down so well.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 3, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Googles "egregious" 🤔🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Every day's a school day...
(Hope I used it correctly)


----------



## IainP (Jul 3, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see Matt Fitzpatrick has been on the lookout for a stand in caddie as Billy Foster not travelling yet, got a message from Bones offering his services for a couple of weeks. Result!!!
		
Click to expand...

Can't see Bones needing to have the same kind of "debates" with Fitzpatrick that he used to have with Mickelson 😁


----------



## IainP (Jul 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			In a very short space of time, Bryson has gone from YawnFest to Box Office compulsive viewing.   No talk of slow play!
		
Click to expand...

I agreed yesterday, not so much today however...


----------



## IainP (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			In a very short space of time, Bryson has gone from YawnFest to Box Office compulsive viewing.   No talk of slow play!
		
Click to expand...

Compulsive viewing again today!

[To be fair he was -12 when I posted yesterday, and then put a spurt on]


----------



## IainP (Jul 5, 2020)

The US commentators were just discussing how there'll be 1 major in 2020 and 6 majors in 2021!

Took a while to figure out they were meaning in terms of Fed Ex cup points 🤷‍♂️


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

I'm gonna be as parochial as the US commentators and celebrate East Hert's (the district, not the club) finest currently sitting in 11th position after birdies on 17 and 18...


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

After a few close weeks it looks like the last few holes today are going to be a bit of a procession. Shame really.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

Not going to be the most popular winner but fair play to him for reaping the rewards of his hard work, going to make many other re-examine their approach thats for sure


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

he may be making it interesting lol


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, Wolff has suddenly pulled himself together as BCD is having a wobble. Good timing.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

BDC deserves to lose this (#ungratefulselfopinionatedpillock).
 Go Matty.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

Fingers crossed...
Also, what time did they start? They're only 13 holes through on a pretty compact course. Maybe it was later than I remember...


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			BDC deserves to lose this (#ungratefulselfopinionatedpillock).
Go Matty.
		
Click to expand...

deserves to lose it? really?

you sound as desperate as the comms for him not to win


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			deserves to lose it? really?

you sound as desperate as the comms for him not to win
		
Click to expand...

Yes, maybe, but to me, his abuse of a cameraman yesterday should have seen him dq'd. These guys are just doing a job. A multimillionaire golfer should not be able to sound off at a guy just doing his job.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, maybe, but to me, his abuse of a cameraman yesterday should have seen him dq'd. These guys are just doing a job. A multimillionaire golfer should not be able to sound off at a guy just doing his job.
		
Click to expand...

Must have missed this. 

I saw him after the round ask for 2 minutes to himself. But was done in a. Polite Manor.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, maybe, but to me, his abuse of a cameraman yesterday should have seen him dq'd. These guys are just doing a job. A multimillionaire golfer should not be able to sound off at a guy just doing his job.
		
Click to expand...

wasnt Bryson just trying to do his job an d complaining about being impeded upon?

cant see what he said was even close to a DQ but he seems to be fair game for any and every criticism currently, a lot of people arent going to enjoy the next few years of professional golf!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

Given his social media blitz on how he has muscled up, hitting bombs, how much he eats, etc, he is current box office. You get that much attention, that you look for, you have to accept what goes with it. Not have a hissy fit.

That said, no, I don't like him. He just makes everything look awkward, and as for being 'the scientist', hmm.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			wasnt Bryson just trying to do his job an d complaining about being impeded upon?
		
Click to expand...

Nope he was just bitching about being filmed being an arse - I've photographed Bryson and if he had been doing something stupid when I did I'd have kept hitting the shutter.

Having said that I generally like him and certainly wouldn't be upset if he won - makes better viewing with him struggling a bit to get over the line though.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Nope he was just bitching about being filmed being an arse - I've photographed Bryson and if he had been doing something stupid when I did I'd have kept hitting the shutter.

Having said that I generally like him and certainly wouldn't be upset if he won - makes better viewing with him struggling a bit to get over the line though.
		
Click to expand...


enough to warrant a DQ???

nice putt Bryson


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			enough to warrant a DQ???

nice putt Bryson
		
Click to expand...

Have you got money on him?

#justasking? 😃


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			enough to warrant a DQ???

nice putt Bryson
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not - but you added the question that he may be being being impeded by the cameraman - he very definitely wasn't.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Have you got money on him?

#justasking? 😃
		
Click to expand...


nah not a fan of backing 6/1 shots in 100+ runner fields, struggling to have a bet when you dont know if youre horse is gonna pull out with covid mid tourney too

just dont get the hating on someone whos clearly working hard on bettering himself just because he doesnt use the usual text book

not all my opinions are betting driven btw


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			wasnt Bryson just trying to do his job an d complaining about being impeded upon?

cant see what he said was even close to a DQ but he seems to be fair game for any and every criticism currently, a lot of people arent going to enjoy the next few years of professional golf!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he was 'impeded'. He had a strop after duffing a shot and then chewed out the cameraman who filmed him. 
Bryson's job is to entertain television viewers for money.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Absolutely not - but you added the question that he may be being being impeded by the cameraman - he very definitely wasn't.
		
Click to expand...


you dont think continuing to film him when hes having an off moment and not actually about to hit a shot is not impeding in anyway or are all shots fair game on the course?


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I don't think he was 'impeded'. He had a strop after duffing a shot and then chewed out the cameraman who filmed him.
*Bryson's job is to entertain television viewers for money.*

Click to expand...

no its not, its to play golf,we may want it to be that but thats not his job


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			no its not, its to play golf,we may want it to be that but thats not his job
		
Click to expand...

Lol. if it wasn't for tv viewers he wouldn't have a job. Pro golf exists for no other reason.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

The media filmed Sergio trash a bunker, spit in the hole, throw a golf shoe. It goes with the job. If you do it, own it, and ecpect it to be on film.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Lol. if it wasn't for tv viewers he wouldn't have a job. Pro golf exists for no other reason.
		
Click to expand...

No, pro golf exists to identify the best golfers and allow people to compete in the sport at the highest possible level competitively. 

The money wouldnt be as good if not for the viewers and sponsors sure, still doesnt make entertaining the viewer his job ahead of the golf


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

For sure, but expect what you do, and how you behave, to be broadcast.
If you think your sponsors might be upset, and what you do might damage your image, don't do it.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yes, maybe, but to me, his abuse of a cameraman yesterday should have seen him dq'd. These guys are just doing a job. A multimillionaire golfer should not be able to sound off at a guy just doing his job.
		
Click to expand...

As I said I’ve pointed a camera at a few of these guys - it will be water of a ducks back and a story to tell.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			No, pro golf exists to identify the best golfers and allow people to compete in the sport at the highest possible level competitively. 

The money wouldnt be as good if not for the viewers and sponsors sure, still doesnt make entertaining the viewer his job ahead of the golf
		
Click to expand...

 I'll agree to differ on this. 
Its distracting us from the point that he behaved like an a**e!!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			As I said I’ve pointed a camera at a few of these guys - it will be water of a ducks back and a story to tell.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but the guy is just doing his job. In any other work place, this would be way beyond acceptable behaviour.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks like BDC is going to win. Can't fault his golf this week, although I think Wolff threw it away in the first few holes today. A learning experience for him.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

Stunning birdie birdie birdie finish, the drive up the last is obscene!

Too good and will continue to be on this sort of course, hes playing a different game to most of them now, be interesting to see where this heads

Only the 2nd time Wolff has really contended (winning last time) and came back well after a poor start today, he will certainly win again on tour imo


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

Good Brit showing this week. 
Hatton has been in great form these last few weeks. Not sure why, but he doesn't feel like a major winner to me. Would love to be wrong and not really sure what his game lacks.


----------



## Crow (Jul 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Good Brit showing this week.
Hatton has been in great form these last few weeks. Not sure why, but he doesn't feel like a major winner to me. Would love to be wrong and *not really sure what his game lacks.*

Click to expand...

50 yards off the tee.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

Crow said:



			50 yards off the tee.
		
Click to expand...

Better start eating then...
Just noticed the BDC had the best round of the day. Just as some golfers don't seem to win when they should, he seems really good at getting over the line. It's definitely a skill. 
(apologies if sky have mentioned this, I don't have sound on to protect the sensibilities of others).


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

Had his wobble and settled back down to play the last two holes really well - I'm kind of glad that he's won quite quickly to keep up the hype - the first major is going to be interesting


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Better start eating then...
Just noticed the BDC had the best round of the day. Just as some golfers don't seem to win when they should, he seems really good at getting over the line. It's definitely a skill.
(apologies if sky have mentioned this, I don't have sound on to protect the sensibilities of others).
		
Click to expand...


like most hes had his wobbles getting over the line, was it Dubai he blew up from in front on the final day? theyre all human to some degree (possibly bar Tiger on this front!)


----------



## pendodave (Jul 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			like most hes had his wobbles getting over the line, was it Dubai he blew up from in front on the final day? theyre all human to some degree (possibly bar Tiger on this front!)
		
Click to expand...

Yep. I remember that one..
...particularly I remember how gracious he was in defeat...!!
I think he's better than average. I've no stats to throw up, but he just seems to win a lot.
One thing lacking is much form in majors. Not sure if that's just a curiosity or if there's something lacking in his game.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			If he now knuckles down and sorts out his wedge play like DJ did he'll be very hard to beat.
		
Click to expand...

I think once he settles on the final version of his new self, then he will get more consistent especially with distance control, must be hard to stay consistent at that end of the bag when most of your training has been about adding speed to your driver swing


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			If he now knuckles down and sorts out his wedge play like DJ did he'll be very hard to beat.
		
Click to expand...

Despite leaving a few short today he's a very good putter now too - majors are a different  thing though, he's won these type of tournaments before - I doubt he made the bulking up changes to win a less than stellar field event. I don't know Harding Park at all but 'experts' are saying it's perfect for him.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Yep. I remember that one..
...particularly I remember how gracious he was in defeat...!!
I think he's better than average. I've no stats to throw up, but he just seems to win a lot.
One thing lacking is much form in majors. Not sure if that's just a curiosity or if there's something lacking in his game.
		
Click to expand...

Yep majors the obvious next step, think I read that in 14 starts hes not had a top 10! That has to change fast! USPGA course should suit and I do wonder if autumn at Augusta may play into his hands to some degree albeit distance control is critical round there and he may be on the wrong side a few times.


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyone else surprised Dechambeau's putting technique isn't classed as anchoring?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 6, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Anyone else surprised Dechambeau's putting technique isn't classed as anchoring?
		
Click to expand...

No, because it isn't.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			No, pro golf exists to identify the best golfers and allow people to compete in the sport at the highest possible level competitively.

The money wouldnt be as good if not for the viewers and sponsors sure, still doesnt make entertaining the viewer his job ahead of the golf
		
Click to expand...

Er no.

Professional golf is entertainment. That's why it exists.

If it was about identifying the best golfer they would all still be amateurs.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 7, 2020)

Oldham92 said:



			Anyone else surprised Dechambeau's putting technique isn't classed as anchoring?
		
Click to expand...

It isn’t anchored as per the current rules.
Though I don’t like it!!


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 7, 2020)

JamesR said:



			It isn’t anchored as per the current rules.
Though I don’t like it!!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I should have said I know with the rules it has to be upper arm, but surely running the grip the length of your forearm is still anchoring.

Would prefer a rule change to say anything above wrist is anchoring


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2020)

Confirmed the Ryder Cup is going back a year to 2021 and the Presidents Cup a year back to 2022


----------



## Grant85 (Jul 8, 2020)

Fair enough about the Ryder Cup. 

Be interesting to see what they do with the qualification from a European point of view.

For me it makes sense to re-start the whole qualifying process. If the qualifying is set up to find the best team, then points someone earned nearly 2 years prior to the event shouldn't really mean anything. And of course this year has been very fractured, especially for the guys not playing on the PGA Tour.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Good call on the Ryder Cup. Definitely the right decision. Qualigying points frozen until 1st January https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...ints-for-european-team-frozen-until-january-1


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2020)

Tigers confirmed hes playing in the Memorial next week


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 9, 2020)

Koepka brothers doing well.


----------



## fundy (Jul 10, 2020)

Interesting article about the "covid19" 3 ball

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/dy...lay-while-still-testing-positive-for-covid-19


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 12, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/CCheVzjjLMi/

Not sure I’d be allowed to do this. Is that a real ball?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 12, 2020)

This has got the makings of being a cracking final round!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			This has got the makings of being a cracking final round!
		
Click to expand...


couldve done with it starting at 7pm, final day of the test and a north london derby first lol #needmorescreens


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

some golf this from Thomas after the start he got off to!


----------



## IainP (Jul 12, 2020)

Has turned into a right proper tourney....


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

and on we go....


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

wow thought hed missed that!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So did he! 

Click to expand...


that horrid feeling in the stomach when it goes fast left lol, been there before!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Par on this hole will win it I reckon after those drives!
		
Click to expand...


or JT will hole a monster for birdie lol, didnt see that coming


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

half in birdie off those drives lol, seriously!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2020)

Yowzer, great control of pressure from both of them.


----------



## IainP (Jul 12, 2020)

Ridiculous!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 12, 2020)

Wow, sensational stuff.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2020)

Just pure entertainment.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Boom!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just unbelievable stuff! Don't want it to end - if they half the next two playoff holes they go back to 14. Want to see that!
		
Click to expand...


if ever a play off didnt need to be 18 many times its now with no crowds, should be off there now!


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

well JT should know the line from there.....


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

didnt learn lol, same miss


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2020)

Apparently not.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 12, 2020)

fundy said:



			well JT should know the line from there.....
		
Click to expand...

Clearly not. Thought he perhaps hit it a fraction hard on that line


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clearly not. Thought he perhaps hit it a fraction hard on that line
		
Click to expand...


if he hits it softer it misses further right as per first time!


----------



## IainP (Jul 12, 2020)

Pro may about to be punished for being offline 😉


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 12, 2020)

This is fantastic


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

IainP said:



			Pro may about to be punished for being offline 😉
		
Click to expand...


cancel the planned ball changes


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2020)

So if you are JT, do you hit the shot, and break the club, possibly injuring yourself?


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			So if you are JT, do you hit the shot, and break the club, possibly injuring yourself?
		
Click to expand...


never an option by the looks of it


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2020)

Moment gone, going to lose this now.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2020)

well played Morikawa, cracking days golf

back to the same first tee on thursday again


----------



## IainP (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			...

And Marc Warren wins on the European Tour!  Yay!
		
Click to expand...

Just going back to this, extra kudos for carrying his own bag!


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That was brilliant viewing. Think Morikawa might have a future in the game 

Click to expand...

If anybody doesn't follow him then Justin Ray on twitter has some great stats. Morikawa is the first person to win twice on tour without missing the cut more than once since Tiger in 1996. Pretty impressive, that it's not be done in 24 years and I expect hardly ever before then.

Even more impressive, Tiger won 43 times before he missed his second cut so Morikawa has a little way to go to catch that record !!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 13, 2020)

That was some entertainment. Used to watch football, but not now , with the cheating etc.
This was exciting from two fine golfers, to see the pressure( missed fairways, but not apparent outwardly).
Maybe the absent crowds would have given it more appeal for many, but for myself I found it more than exciting enough. It was one of those where you didn't want there  to be a loser. 
Shame in a way that the drive of Thomas finished up with him having no shot into the green. Meant the result was more or less decided when it came to rest where it did.
Professional golf is so good now. No one person is dominating. Any week it can be any one of so many leading.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2020)

Just finishing watching the playoff now, unbelievable stuff, great viewing. First playoff hole was crazy!


----------



## IainP (Jul 13, 2020)

I suspect most of us expected it, is now official - no spectators for the PGA Tour for rest of 19-20 season


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

I thiught that announced a small crowd soon?? 

I think viewing figured have been quite steady so they're confident in the product with out them for now.


----------



## IainP (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm generally against the manufacturing of featured groups, must be mellowing post lockdown and enjoying the tour - quite looking forward to this week's offering.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 14, 2020)

IainP said:



			I'm generally against the manufacturing of featured groups, must be mellowing post lockdown and enjoying the tour - quite looking forward to this week's offering.
		
Click to expand...

They missed a trick not pairing Brooks with Bryson though.


----------



## IainP (Jul 15, 2020)

Young bulls currently giving the experience pair a pummeling in the 9 hole challenge


----------



## Cherry13 (Jul 15, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			They missed a trick not pairing Brooks with Bryson though.
		
Click to expand...

Seen nlu tweeting about this and a few on there sharing the same view.  I kind of disagree though, I don’t want to see manufactured rivalries, I want it to be a genuine clash on a Saturday or Sunday where they’ve both earned it and got in the final group. That would be compelling viewing. 

I know it probably doesn’t fit with the tv companies views but I would prefer all groups to be drawn on a Thursday/Friday and then least we could get to see a few more randoms with top players, and a few contrasting styles. 

As an aside, I’ve also noticed that by the time sky comes on for the ‘live’ coverage for the last few events the leaderboard is pretty much set on a Thursday and Friday.


----------



## fenwayrich (Jul 16, 2020)

I woke up this morning and realised that the 149th Open Championship should now be under way. Feeling rather sad.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2020)

fenwayrich said:



			I woke up this morning and realised that the 149th Open Championship should now be under way. Feeling rather sad.
		
Click to expand...

Two years ago yesterday I went to Carnoustie (Sunday before The Open) to pick up my photo accreditation for the tournament. I'd intended going to the pub to watch the World Cup final but ten minutes before kick off this guy appeared, I'd walked a whole round with him in his last year as an amateur but this was the first time I'd seen him live since, I wasn't missing the chance to photograph him - he played seven or eight holes and finished just as injury time started at the football - all I've ever seen of that final is Pogba missing a sitter. Gutted the Open is cancelled this year.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 16, 2020)

BDC just hit a drive 423 yards. Jack will not be happy.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 16, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Two years ago yesterday I went to Carnoustie (Sunday before The Open) to pick up my photo accreditation for the tournament. I'd intended going to the pub to watch the World Cup final but ten minutes before kick off this guy appeared, I'd walked a whole round with him in his last year as an amateur but this was the first time I'd seen him live since, I wasn't missing the chance to photograph him - he played seven or eight holes and finished just as injury time started at the football - all I've ever seen of that final is Pogba missing a sitter. Gutted the Open is cancelled this year.

View attachment 31642

Click to expand...

Went to Portrush largely to see the big cat.

He had a rubbish day, but was still great to see him


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Not a bad start for TW. Looks like he's going to -2 through 3. Love to see it. Swinging nice and easy off the tee as well, not thrashing at it like he was in the past. Interested to see the driver swing.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

Eugh, what's Phil doing with his putting? Pausing in his backswing with his putter. That can't work surely?! Isn't working so far anyway.


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			BDC just hit a drive 423 yards. Jack will not be happy.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't know, finished +1 😲


----------



## IainP (Jul 16, 2020)

Commentators have a few times used "flighted" (am not watching on sky by the way). i.e. "it's a flighted 7 iron"

Is this more made up commentator stuff?

When is a shot not flighted?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Commentators have a few times used "flighted" (am not watching on sky by the way). i.e. "it's a flighted 7 iron"

Is this more made up commentator stuff?

When is a shot not flighted?
		
Click to expand...

I think flighted is a manipulated shot shape, a bit like a stinger, rather than what you would normally expect a 7i flight to be.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Watching the golf, and having players miss the greens, but hanging up in the rough short of the water, on a steep bank.

No. Shave the bank, and let the balls run out into the water. With the rough as it is, it negates the water hazard. 

Even the first cut stops the ball. Witness Phil Mick on 14. Inches from the bank next to the green, hangs up in the fringe, birdie. Shave that, it's wet all day.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Watching the golf, and having players miss the greens, but hanging up in the rough short of the water, on a steep bank.

No. Shave the bank, and let the balls run out into the water. With the rough as it is, it negates the water hazard.

Even the first cut stops the ball. Witness Phil Mick on 14. Inches from the bank next to the green, hangs up in the fringe, birdie. Shave that, it's wet all day.
		
Click to expand...

100%. Do that and then do whatever's needed to stop the ball rolling down into the bottom of the bunker every time. If it goes into a bunker the guys should not be basically guaranteed a perfect lie everytime, they're supposed to be hazards. At this point, given how good the guys are out of the perfect manicured sand they'd rather be in them than miss in the rough.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Watching the golf, and having players miss the greens, but hanging up in the rough short of the water, on a steep bank.

No. Shave the bank, and let the balls run out into the water. With the rough as it is, it negates the water hazard.

Even the first cut stops the ball. Witness Phil Mick on 14. Inches from the bank next to the green, hangs up in the fringe, birdie. Shave that, it's wet all day.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It's the same with the 6 inch stuff around every green. It ends up there being very little difference between a shot which just goes off and one that rattles through the green at pace. They both stop in the same rubbish within a couple of feet of each other.
Plus, there's really only one shot out of it - it's very one dimensional.
Maybe it's to do with the climate, but I much prefer uk course layouts. Less verdant on the telly, but more interesting golf.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Went to Portrush largely to see the big cat.

He had a rubbish day, but was still great to see him
		
Click to expand...

Been lucky enough to see all or part of five Tiger rounds live - all at Carnoustie first was as a marshall at a practice round at Scottish Open in 96 - 'Why do you want to go round with an amateur?' was the comment from the grumpy guy in charge of the marshalls - we started off with him and his playing partner, two caddies, his dad and a gallery of an old man, a small boy and a West Highland terrier - he was nice to us and shot 66 in a decent wind - I lost money betting on him finishing top ten.

Then in 2018 I got booked by an agency in Korea to shoot Korean and Japanese golfers at the Open, plus of course the leaders and winner - I asked if there was anything else they wanted 'Tiger if possible' they said - result, nothing in sport is like the buzz inside the ropes when he is in contention wearing red at a major on Sunday, it's madness.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2020)

Good interview with Tony Finau - saying his theory about throttling his speed back to keep it in play has been blown away by what Bryson is doing and he’s trying out ripping it too.

I like Tony a lot, maybe there’s competition for the Hulk


----------



## sunshine (Jul 17, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			BDC just hit a drive 423 yards. Jack will not be happy.
		
Click to expand...

The line he took on the 1st tee


----------



## sunshine (Jul 17, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			'Tiger if possible' they said - result, nothing in sport is like the buzz inside the ropes when he is in contention wearing red at a major on Sunday, it's madness.
		
Click to expand...

I went to the 2000 Open at St Andrews, Tiger was the draw, and he did not disappoint. We managed to get pretty close at times on the back nine on Sunday. The sound off the clubface with his irons was something else, especially the 2 iron he was using a lot off the tee.

*goosebumps* 20 years on


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 17, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Good interview with Tony Finau - saying his theory about throttling his speed back to keep it in play has been blown away by what Bryson is doing and he’s trying out ripping it too.

I like Tony a lot, maybe there’s competition for the Hulk
		
Click to expand...

There's a good chance he wins this week. After seeing his play in the charity match I went to put a bet on a 55/1 and then decided I shouldn't be faffing about betting! Guaranteed winner now 

In all seriousness he's obviously talented but his home scores during the break sound impressive so perhaps he has found another gear.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 17, 2020)

Didn't manage to watch any of today but seems TW struggled. Has admitted his back was sore this morning, struggled to warm up and found it difficult turning. Not good signs, but think he's going to have a few of those days where he just struggles to get the body going. Can't see him playing before the PGA now tbh unless he feels like he needs to try and get the body going by playing.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			There's a good chance he wins this week. After seeing his play in the charity match I went to put a bet on a 55/1 and then decided I shouldn't be faffing about betting! Guaranteed winner now 

In all seriousness he's obviously talented but his home scores during the break sound impressive so perhaps he has found another gear.
		
Click to expand...

Thought similar, and did go in at 50s. So you are safe, guaranteed to fade away now. 😉


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bryson meltdown in progress.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 17, 2020)

BDC having a nightmare on 15


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2020)

BDC needs to work his brain muscle next. Playing like a 28 handicap chopper.


----------



## IainP (Jul 17, 2020)

Mini Tin Cup moment...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Oh, 1st ball found now he's disagreeing with the expert... Uh oh
		
Click to expand...

2nd ball, first one was way out. Still needs to accept the ruling though.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2020)

3 putt or worse coming up


----------



## fundy (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I know he's fuming right now but he's just totally disrespected both officials there.
More bad PR inbound...
		
Click to expand...

not sure asking for a second ruling and saying please and thank you is "totally disrespecting" but hes public enemy no 1. seen far worse from lefty, tiger etc that no one bats an eyelid at


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't mind his asking, he is clearly having a melt down, and I am sure no disrespect is meant.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 17, 2020)

Can I speak to your manager - head’s gone - hope that cameraman from last week is having a laugh to himself


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			He flatly told the first RO "I don't believe that" and then stormed off without a word when the next guy was explaining.
That's not how he should act to them.
		
Click to expand...

I must admit that is how I saw it as well. After the second ruling he should have been more gracious to both officials. Maybe he said something after the hole was finished but that was too late for the cameras.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Bringing up a ruling that Lefty got on a different course in a   different competition.


murphthemog said:



			I don't mind his asking, he is clearly having a melt down, and I am sure no disrespect is meant.
		
Click to expand...

I think he was clutching at straws by this time.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284242130991546368
This can't be legal surely? Patting down the grass and then dropping in that exact spot. Bryson not doing himself any favours the last few weeks with the whole shouting at the cameraman about damaging his brand thing, the meltdown with the rules official last night, the dubious drop, his caddy running in-front of the camera. Creeping very quickly into Patrick Reed category. Tour of gentlemen and class acts.


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Yeah I know it's not the most radical shout to pick the halfway leader 🤷‍♂️😁, but this to me looks like it's got Finau written on the trophy 🏆.
He needs a big one to finally be considered a real winner.
		
Click to expand...


needs to win more full stop, won once in 150ish starts on the PGA tour hasnt he

long long way to go in this and lots got real chances unless one of the leaders goes low today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Not a good situation from BDC. Given the PGA's talent for sweeping trouble under the carpet I can't see there being too many repurcussions


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not a good situation from BDC. Given the PGA's talent for sweeping trouble under the carpet I can't see there being too many repercussions
		
Click to expand...

Boy make stupid decisions, got angry and was mildly rude - don't see where the tour would have any business dishing out 'repercussions'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Boy make stupid decisions, got angry and was mildly rude - don't see where the tour would have any business dishing out 'repercussions'.
		
Click to expand...

The tour has a code of conduct so had any of the officials made a complaint or they decided he had trodden the rough before dropping they could have taken action - but won't


----------



## IainP (Jul 18, 2020)

The "golfer" in me is enjoying the challenge this week. The "tv viewer" in me enjoyed last week, especially the last few hours. Will see how Sunday pans out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			The "golfer" in me is enjoying the challenge this week. The "tv viewer" in me enjoyed last week, especially the last few hours. Will see how Sunday pans out.
		
Click to expand...

It looks a fabulous course, a real test for the pro's. Nice to see wild shots punished for change over in the US. Rahm may be clear right now but he could quite easily leak shots on a hole or two and bring the field back to him.


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2020)

Just scanned the 4th round groups, hadn't spotted before that there are two single player tee times. I assume that's because of +ve covid tests.
Guess the tour tells them to maintain their position in the field, and to take their time.


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It looks a fabulous course, a real test for the pro's. Nice to see wild shots punished for change over in the US. Rahm may be clear right now but he could quite easily leak shots on a hole or two and bring the field back to him.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. When I wrote the post (I think I became distracted and didn't click reply immediately) Finau was cruising and nothing much else was happening. Soon after Rahm's birdie run and Finau's problems did spice things up.
As you say that lead could easily go, and Rahm has been known to see red mist at times - although expect he's learnt from that.


----------



## Rebuteo (Jul 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			Just scanned the 4th round groups, hadn't spotted before that there are two single player tee times. I assume that's because of +ve covid tests.
Guess the tour tells them to maintain their position in the field, and to take their time.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they had 3 singles yesterday but McCarthy has since tested negative:

https://www.golfchannel.com/news/frittelli-mccarthy-english-play-singles-saturday-muirfield


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284648296074694656
Some fun pin positions for day 4! wind fcast and hard fast greens, could be a tough day out there


----------



## SatchFan (Jul 19, 2020)

Be interesting to see if John Rahm can hold his nerve to win and possibly become World No 1 at the same time.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2020)

No prisoners with those pins 👀


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2020)

-15 for Rahm. 6 or 7 clear. 

He seemed to hope for a tough course earlier in the week and I think his mindset for this week has been ideal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			That would be some round. Hope you're right - would like to see a good round win it rather than someone holding on in a contest of attrition.
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to see Day win for financial reasons. Like Rahm though, only down side to him winning would be the Seve faff.  I'm yet to see an interview of him gushing about him as an idol. Obviously he knows him, but he grew up what's Garcia. But being Spanish it's easy PR.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			So any bets on the winning score today?

I know Rahm is -12 but I reckon -10 wins it, maybe less even.
		
Click to expand...

-8 for me


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 19, 2020)

Looking at conditions right now anything could happen, looks absolutely brutal. Pins are crazy on some holes, greens baked out and wind getting up. This should be interesting viewing.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2020)

Can’t be that tough Paddy Reed is ripping it up 👀


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Jack does not want his course ripped up today with those pins.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Jack does not want his course ripped up today with those pins.
		
Click to expand...

Erm - he’s got his guys in to rip it up straight after the golf finishes 🤓


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

Mickleson putting (and subsequent debate in the Sky studio). I get his explanation and seeing the pin position on the second hole he did it on you can see why but when you've a short game like his, if he's not confident pitching and getting it close is the set up wrong?


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2020)

Boo, weather delay 🙁 Probably won't make it to the end of coverage now


----------



## IainP (Jul 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mickleson putting (and subsequent debate in the Sky studio). I get his explanation and seeing the pin position on the second hole he did it on you can see why but when you've a short game like his, if he's not confident pitching and getting it close is the set up wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Came across a bit "I'm not relevant in this tournament, how can I draw attention to myself and generate some twitter hits".
Plus he has form of mini protests when course conditions are tough.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			Came across a bit "I'm not relevant in this tournament, how can I draw attention to myself and generate some twitter hits".
Plus he has form of mini protests when course conditions are tough.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. No need to play those shots and others have found a way to get it done. Bit naughty in my opinion to try and take some of the limelight away from Jack Nicklaus who has put on a great tournament and a course set up fantastically


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 19, 2020)

They've mentioned the wind affecting them multiple times over the last couple of days - I've just checked the weather there during this storm - it's only gusting to up to about 20mph.

"Downwind is a horror, you can't stop in on firm greens" said Andrew Coltart (I think) just now - maybe Phil maybe wasn't too far off putting - I'd certainly be testing to see if I could bump and run it in from 80 yards.


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Some round for Fitzpatrick that, guessing Bones may have earned his corn


----------



## fundy (Jul 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Hmmm Rahm losing the head a bit, this might just get interesting.
		
Click to expand...

too far ahead to get interesting surely, especially with conditions easing a bit


----------



## Hoganman1 (Jul 19, 2020)

The back nine can be brutal, but no one close to Rahm is making a move. Day just lost a shot back to -4. Palmer is playing steady at -6. He'll need a lot of help from Rahm and several birdies to challenge. Fitzpatrick may finish second as he's safely in at -5.


----------



## huds1475 (Jul 19, 2020)

Anyone know why Mat Wallace is using a child's putter?


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

These meltdowns are excellent - mind you if this was the Open they’d be bitching about the course being tricked up


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

wow what a shot from Rahm after a horror approach


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			wow what a shot from Rahm after a horror approach
		
Click to expand...

Re-watch it; does that ball move when he first addresses it?  Watch the logo.


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

staring 4 in the face and walks off with 2


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Re-watch it; does that ball move when he first addresses it?  Watch the logo.
		
Click to expand...


yup it moves


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

Tigeresque - how do you pull off a shot like that when you’ve been trying to bottle a big lead for a few holes - incredible stuff from big John


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			yup it moves
		
Click to expand...

First time I ever saw Seve his ball was moving just like that - couldn’t believe it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			yup it moves
		
Click to expand...

So should he have played it as was or replaced it; and is there a penalty involved?


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So should he have played it as was or replaced it; and is there a penalty involved?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284990585624047616


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So should he have played it as was or replaced it; and is there a penalty involved?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think the position moved, ball was definitely moving up and down though


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So should he have played it as was or replaced it; and is there a penalty involved?
		
Click to expand...


should be replaced yes, think its a 1 shot pen if not but be very surprised if they ping him


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I don’t think the position moved, ball was definitely moving up and down though
		
Click to expand...

Ball turns anticlockwise & sits lower as I see it, so is that a penalty?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			should be replaced yes, think its a 1 shot pen if not but be very surprised if they ping him
		
Click to expand...

I'll find out later, I'm done for the night/morning.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ball turns anticlockwise & sits lower as I see it, so is that a penalty?
		
Click to expand...

I’d have thought so - but as I said I saw the same with Seve years ago and have always wondered about it - I’d never address a ball in the rough like that


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			should be replaced yes, think its a 1 shot pen if not but be very surprised if they ping him
		
Click to expand...

2 shot not 1


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For the integrity of the rules they must penalise him.
Fortunately for him he's so far in the lead it won't matter.
		
Click to expand...

Might have mattered big time if they’d known straight away though


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			For the integrity of the rules they must penalise him.
Fortunately for him he's so far in the lead it won't matter.
		
Click to expand...


chip in on 16 looks massive if he does get penalised


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

Ignoring that, this has been some performance by Rahm in really tough conditions

Great course and test of golf in these conditions and hes still double digits under par!


----------



## fundy (Jul 20, 2020)

penalised 2 shots, wins at -9 rather than -11, still number 1 and still celebrating


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 20, 2020)

I though they had changed the ruling on this in the last update? Something about if it needed high def, super slow mo to check it, then the golfer had no chance of seeing it, so it wasn't a penalty. I think it was about trying to avoid penalties after the round when a guy at home has phoned it in. Could be wrong though?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I though they had changed the ruling on this in the last update? Something about if it needed high def, super slow mo to check it, then the golfer had no chance of seeing it, so it wasn't a penalty. I think it was about trying to avoid penalties after the round when a guy at home has phoned it in. Could be wrong though?
		
Click to expand...

Think they stopped the ability to phone in and create issues with late disqualifications, and perhaps the oscillating ball on the green point with slow mo, I think the rest is still open though to TV help/interference for now.


----------



## Springveldt (Jul 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I though they had changed the ruling on this in the last update? Something about if it needed high def, super slow mo to check it, then the golfer had no chance of seeing it, so it wasn't a penalty. I think it was about trying to avoid penalties after the round when a guy at home has phoned it in. Could be wrong though?
		
Click to expand...

They mentioned during the commentary about not being able to use high def TV images to penalise, that it must be noticeable to the naked eye. Now, if Rahm is looking at the hole while placing his club down like that (I know I'm usually looking at the hole while doing that on a short chip) should it really be a penalty?
Letter of the law, of course it is but if it's unintentional and he's not even looking at the ball how would anyone even know if you are using the "naked eye" test rather than the zoomed in, super slow motion 4K shot? Are we now going to get these type of TV images on all players in the rough or just the leader?


----------



## Slab (Jul 20, 2020)

How would a player (who saw it move that kind of fraction) go about replacing the ball?

I'd hazard a guess that any attempt to replace the ball in those circumstances would've resulted in the ball being further removed from its original lie than the actual accidental movement,
so the ball is further away and player only gets a 1 shot pen


----------



## rksquire (Jul 20, 2020)

Well deserved victory, and great that he is now no. 1, and nothing ought to take away from it.  

But he is lucky he is not Patrick Reed.  

The ball moves and it definitely didn't need slow mo or HD to see it; he also plays golf virtually every day of his life so he must know that setting the club down that close to the ball, into that amount of grass, and pushing down has potential to move the ball.  Gives a great indication of his exact lie.  Had he called the shot on himself or the infraction identified at that point, things might have got more interesting as he was a bit fiery.  Found his interview with Balionis quite awkward as well, almost as awkward as the Jack & Fratelli meet and greet!  On a side note, what has happened to Koepka - down to no. 6 now!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2020)

rksquire said:



			On a side note, what has happened to Koepka - down to no. 6 now!
		
Click to expand...

There's been no Majors for nearly a year........for him, Nothing else matters..


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 20, 2020)

Also admitted the knee injury he suffered last year is still bothering him. Not been right since the injury started. Needs to get it sorted.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't think high definition or slow mo applies to this one, it was pretty clear when they showed it live.  I went uh oh out loud straight away...

One day, maybe, the time he did it earlier in the round might come to light also.
Maybe 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^.  It was clearly visible first time as they showed the shot & it happened the first time he put the club down, absolutely no need for super slo mo, high definition or any other technical assistance.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2020)

My only concern with things like this is the level of scrutiny the top players get compared to those at the wrong end of the leaderboard.
If whoever came DFL had done the same thing it probably wouldn't have been picked up because the cameras wouldn't have been running.
Leaders get every shot filmed so are, in a way, playing to tighter rules than those who don't have the cameraman up their left nostril....
Good to see Rhambo on top though..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			My only concern with things like this is the level of scrutiny the top players get compared to those at the wrong end of the leaderboard.
If whoever came DFL had done the same thing it probably wouldn't have been picked up because the cameras wouldn't have been running.
Leaders get every shot filmed so are, in a way, playing to tighter rules than those who don't have the cameraman up their left nostril....
Good to see Rhambo on top though..
		
Click to expand...

Interesting point and what happens if someone say 9-10 shots back goes out and shoots a 60-61 and leads. How many cameras out early doors watching each and every shot in finite detail and so the chance of the same thing happening are high. I don't think Rahm would ever have tried to ignore it had he *genuinely* thought it had moved. His face at the interview was apparent he didn't think there had been a problem


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 20, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting point and what happens if someone say 9-10 shots back goes out and shoots a 60-61 and leads. How many cameras out early doors watching each and every shot in finite detail and so the chance of the same thing happening are high. I don't think Rahm would ever have tried to ignore it had he *genuinely* thought it had moved. *His face at the interview was apparent he didn't think there had been a problem*

Click to expand...

So was Patrick Reed's as I remember...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So was Patrick Reed's as I remember...
		
Click to expand...

Good point well made but I think Reed definitely knew he'd been busted where I think Rahm didn't. I many be wrong and maybe they all push it to the N'th degree these days and wait to get busted but I would like to think there is still some integrity and he'd have held his hand up had he thought there was a problem. Perhaps golf has gone like footie and win at all costs


----------



## rksquire (Jul 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting point and what happens if someone say 9-10 shots back goes out and shoots a 60-61 and leads. How many cameras out early doors watching each and every shot in finite detail and so the chance of the same thing happening are high. I don't think Rahm would ever have tried to ignore it had he *genuinely* thought it had moved. *His face at the interview was apparent he didn't think there had been a problem*

Click to expand...

Actually, I felt the interview was uncomfortable and he looked embarrassed - looked like a schoolboy who'd been 'caught out'.  But it is a difficult situation and he has to argue his case just as he has had to on the previous occasions.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2020)

I'm happy to give Rahm the benefit of the doubt. 

Most players are quick to call foul on themselves. 

The ball actually didnt improve. If anything. Grass gave way and ball sunk slightly deeper. 

If he was looking at the flag when it happened and looked back it certainly wouldn't have looked like an improved eye. 

This is still a penalty but he may not have noticed the movement of the ball like he claimed.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Hard to tell from a reaction like that whether it was surprise or guilt. I also don't think it was necessarily obvious to a player in the moment that the ball moved. I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.

What I do think was off was the tour not telling him about the situation before he was put in front of a camera for a live interview.
		
Click to expand...



I think they should be informed at the earliest opportunity. There is a ref on hand who can do this. 

Also the decision should be made much quicker than it was.  We think some VAR decisions take too long.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I think they should be informed at the earliest opportunity. There is a ref on hand who can do this.

Also the decision should be made much quicker than it was.  We think some VAR decisions take too long.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure there have been examples where the player has been informed on the course. I think its only right and if done asap still has the potential to give them a chance to change their strategy on some holes to try and get the penalty shot(s) back


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2020)

Are they using "spaghetti" flagsticks at the 3M? Has been few shots of them flapping around like a tough day on a links, but whilst there's some wind the bending seems well out of proportion.


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2020)

Yep, was a top draw bunker shot.
Playing sensible on 18


----------



## fundy (Jul 26, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Anyone watching tonight?

Massively impressive display from Michael Thompson looks like getting it done. His bunker shot on 16 was amazing - find a clip if you haven't seen it.
		
Click to expand...


huge stones that shot! it would have pitched half way into the lake if id tried that haha

glad i backed him 
shame it wasnt this week 

has to be a big concern about Finaus sunday form and inability to get over the line, if ever there was a comp he should have won yet never really felt in it on the back 9 on sunday


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 26, 2020)

Any mention of the guy taking the drop on the line on 17? Sky presenters seen it as an issue, but no mention from Faldo & Co.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 26, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Any mention of the guy taking the drop on the line on 17? Sky presenters seen it as an issue, but no mention from Faldo & Co.
		
Click to expand...

It looked very odd to me, but I only had US commentary, and my rules knowledge is insufficient to shed further light. I'd appreciate some more informed input.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 26, 2020)

Thomson played really well and was genuinely emotional after his win, great bunker shot on 16.

Didn't have the end of Sunday excitement of some of the recent weeks but I suppose that's not possible every week.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2020)

pendodave said:



			It looked very odd to me, but I only had US commentary, and my rules knowledge is insufficient to shed further light. I'd appreciate some more informed input.
		
Click to expand...

Can’t see anymore info on it and USPGA Website has him finishing on 16 under, so either Sky fussed over nothing or Officials on course not aware of it.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 27, 2020)

The quality from Thompson at the finish was so impressive. Was unlucky not to make the long putt on 15, the bunker shot on 16 was so good, hit it right over the flag on 17 and then a perfect wedge shot into 18. I was cheering on Max Homa, but couldn't help but be impressed by the play of Thompson, closed it out superbly without showing any nerves at all.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Can’t see anymore info on it and USPGA Website has him finishing on 16 under, so either Sky fussed over nothing or Officials on course not aware of it.

Click to expand...

I went to bed around that time so missed any outcome. The Sky guys were adamant it was iffy though so I am surprised it was overlooked.

Cracking last hole to the tournament. Ultimate risk and reward over the water on the par 5.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 27, 2020)

pendodave said:



			It looked very odd to me, but I only had US commentary, and my rules knowledge is insufficient to shed further light. I'd appreciate some more informed input.
		
Click to expand...

As I saw it, the player was trying to drop so the ball landed as near to the line as possible. he was reckoning, IMO, on the ball bouncing back into the penalty area, so that on second drop he could then place the ball.
He was in effect choosing the point where he could place the ball, so he needed the point of bounce to be close enough to the line to cross it, otherwise he wouldn't get to place the ball.

The question became whether or not he had dropped the ball *on* the line.
Or indeed , placed it on the line.
Of course, he isn't allowed to do that. The TV guys were suggesting he may have done that, to me they seemed to believe he had.
From what I saw, the camera angle didn't make it clear.
It seemed like a question of fractions of an inch or so.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't think that is correct.

According to the rules, the ball must be touching the ground inside the edge of the penalty area to be considered in the penalty area.   So a ball touching the outer edge of the line doesn't fit into that.
		
Click to expand...

Aha!  I will bow to your knowledge of the rules, Sir.
It seems the TVs pundits thought as I did. It doesn't change the question on the night as to whether it was on the line or not. I didn't think you could tell exactly where he placed it.
If, as you say, he could have it on the line without any part touching the penalty area ( inside the line), then it seemed to what I saw, that the ball  was
not in a place to cause a penalty.
Indeed, as I write this, I am watching a replay of this. It is clear.
1. The ball was on the line but none of it was inside the line.
2. The TVs commentators are convinced the ball was on the line and that he was therefore in the penalty area. However, I had an inkling that Coltart was a little hesitant to go along with that verdict....

If the golfer is correct, it is a brilliant illustration of knowledge of the rules being used to your advantage.
Interesting stuff!

Edit. I have had a look at the rules, but I am not readily able to find the written definition of exactly whether the penalty area includes or excludes the painted line. Can anyone point me to it.?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't think that is correct.

According to the rules, the ball must be touching the ground inside the edge of the penalty area to be considered in the penalty area.   So a ball touching the outer edge of the line doesn't fit into that.
		
Click to expand...

Rulie is answering a post in the Rules thread and seems to suggest that any part of the line is classed as penalty area (apologies Rulie if I have read that incorrectly) 

An interesting one to clarify, it is not something I have ever seen before.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't think that is correct.

According to the rules, the ball must be touching the ground inside the edge of the penalty area to be considered in the penalty area.   So a ball touching the outer edge of the line doesn't fit into that.
		
Click to expand...

From the R&A App.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alfred Dunhill Links cancelled for this year - not at all surprised but disappointed - it's been great fun to photograph since I started doing it in 2017.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			From the R&A App.
View attachment 31759

Click to expand...

Thank you. So, makes interesting viewing!, if they ever show it again.


----------



## IainP (Jul 29, 2020)

Not a picture I took, I just borrowed it as it made me smile. Especially when those PGA commentators go on about those tricky 11mph conditions 😂
Check out the two flags...


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 30, 2020)

My eyes are burning. Have you seen Bryson's golf shoes. Looks like he borrowed a pair of football boots. I think I would be put off if I looked down and could see them.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			My eyes are burning. Have you seen Bryson's golf shoes. Looks like he borrowed a pair of football boots. I think I would be put off if I looked down and could see them.
		
Click to expand...

Ricky has the shoes, and a matching hat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 30, 2020)

Congrats to Miguel Angel Jimenez on breaking Sam Torrances ET appearance record with his 707th appearance and a great score to start with


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking at the list of top European tour appearances, it is devoid of major winners, to quite some depth.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jul 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Looking at the list of top European tour appearances, it is devoid of major winners, to quite some depth.
		
Click to expand...

Oh to be that bad at golf so as to make the upper echelons of European tour appearances list!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			My eyes are burning. Have you seen Bryson's golf shoes. Looks like he borrowed a pair of football boots. I think I would be put off if I looked down and could see them.
		
Click to expand...

I've just started watching. Blimey they look like clowns shoes. Horrible.

Has he got more fidgety on the tee? It looks like he is manically psyching up before finally smashing his tee shot.


----------



## Rebuteo (Jul 30, 2020)

Bryson won't like that transparent attempt at getting unwarranted relief being filmed and hurting his brand


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 30, 2020)

Rebuteo said:



			Bryson won't like that transparent attempt at getting unwarranted relief being filmed and hurting his brand
		
Click to expand...

Yea since when has a ant been a animal 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 30, 2020)

Rebuteo said:



			Bryson won't like that transparent attempt at getting unwarranted relief being filmed and hurting his brand
		
Click to expand...

He embarrassed himself there. I'm pleased the rules official didn't back down. 

I'm liking Andrew Coltart more on Sky, he doesn't hide his disdain well 😄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 30, 2020)

Rebuteo said:



			Bryson won't like that transparent attempt at getting unwarranted relief being filmed and hurting his brand
		
Click to expand...

They don't do themselves any good when they try to get relief in situations where they should accept they have a bad luck lie. I imagine that had there been no sticks next to ball, he would have got on and played the shot as normal.


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Congrats to Miguel Angel Jimenez on breaking Sam Torrances ET appearance record with his 707th appearance and a great score to start with
		
Click to expand...

Yeah who'd have thought 706 would get passed

It was good to see heavy coverage of him yesterday and the tribute vids being interposed on screen from other players/sports stars (not sure if sky had that, probably I s'pose) All the better that he had a cracking day too

I still can't understand a word he says with his accent but great to see him having fun


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 31, 2020)

Brooks in the trees just now 'There's an ant' - get him and Bryson in the same group


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Yeah who'd have thought 706 would get passed

It was good to see heavy coverage of him yesterday and the tribute vids being interposed on screen from other players/sports stars (not sure if sky had that, probably I s'pose) All the better that he had a cracking day too

I still can't understand a word he says with his accent but great to see him having fun
		
Click to expand...

He can speak passable English but I do think he plays it up for the cameras at times. I love watching him do his little dance moves when he plays a great shots and put the club in like a sword. A real showman


----------



## pendodave (Aug 1, 2020)

Wgc's second finest, Tom Lewis, went round in 61 at the wgc(!) today. Maybe they mentioned it on sky, but not on septic coverage (So far), even though faldo is in the booth. Hopefully he progresses again tomorrow.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 1, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Wgc's second finest, Tom Lewis, went round in 61 at the wgc(!) today. Maybe they mentioned it on sky, but not on septic coverage (So far), even though faldo is in the booth. Hopefully he progresses again tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

It’s just this moment been mentioned on Sky


----------



## pendodave (Aug 1, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			It’s just this moment been mentioned on Sky
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Just now on cbs. Didn't show a single shot though!
They did say that brad faxon had given him a putting lesson. Always been a slightly flaky part of his game, so hopefully lasts for at least tomorrow.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Lol. Just now on cbs. Didn't show a single shot though!
They did say that brad faxon had given him a putting lesson. Always been a slightly flaky part of his game, so hopefully lasts for at least tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

They did explain that they had less cameras on course than in normal times.
So we are seeing those in contention.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He embarrassed himself there*. I'm pleased the rules official didn't back down.*

I'm liking Andrew Coltart more on Sky, he doesn't hide his disdain well 😄
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but I'd like to see them being more assertive. It seemed he was almost apologetic in refusing relief.
Could have been a
" No, that isn't the case here. The lie is unfortunate but it's a proper lie.
No relief, play on."
Then step back to watch him play the shot.


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

Changing tack briefly, the Jamega Tour was at the Oxford Golf club last week, reduced to one day due to weather. Think @ademac is a member there.

Andrew "Beef" Johnston rocked up to play, although not that well (+4).

You Tuber James Wilshire who's giving Jamega a go shared his whole round which was a bit of a horror show (+11), to be fair some of the green speeds looked tough.
-4 won.


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

Back to the WGC...
Where's the forum money then?

Personally hoping the English duo play well, not sure how serious challengers they are (right now)


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

Well Lewis has carried on where he left off yesterday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			Changing tack briefly, the Jamega Tour was at the Oxford Golf club last week, reduced to one day due to weather. Think @ademac is a member there.

Andrew "Beef" Johnston rocked up to play, although not that well (+4).

You Tuber James Wilshire who's giving Jamega a go shared his whole round which was a bit of a horror show (+11), to be fair some of the green speeds looked tough.
-4 won.
		
Click to expand...

They normally play twice a year at my club, although not sure if they are doing so at all this year. Some are definitely wannabees bankrolled by mum and dad and look out of their depth and unable to score well, especially over the two rounds the event normally is. There are a few that are very, very good and clearly this is a stepping stone onwards and upwards. One thing though is they are all exceptionally good ball strikers and there short games are sublime


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			Back to the WGC...
Where's the forum money then?

Personally hoping the English duo play well, not sure how serious challengers they are (right now)
		
Click to expand...

Would love a uk winner, but if i had one tenner it would be on jt . Hope I'm wrong


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			They normally play twice a year at my club, although not sure if they are doing so at all this year. Some are definitely wannabees bankrolled by mum and dad and look out of their depth and unable to score well, especially over the two rounds the event normally is. There are a few that are very, very good and clearly this is a stepping stone onwards and upwards. One thing though is they are all exceptionally good ball strikers and there short games are sublime
		
Click to expand...

24th & 25th of August I believe Homie


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			24th & 25th of August I believe Homie
		
Click to expand...

Top man. Wasn't aware of that. I normally offer to caddy but not this year. May wander around and watch from a distance.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 2, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290014240284188673
Tom Lewis on a hell of a run.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

From golf twitter...

"What's the fewest strokes ever shown on TV over 4 days by the winner of a WGC event? Asking for Tom Lewis' Mum."
Lol.


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

For those watching on Sky, did they show the Bryson driving ball at impact video?


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			From golf twitter...

"What's the fewest strokes ever shown on TV over 4 days by the winner of a WGC event? Asking for Tom Lewis' Mum."
Lol.
		
Click to expand...


did Russell Knox's mum let her know the answer


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			For those watching on Sky, did they show the Bryson driving ball at impact video?
		
Click to expand...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290014688068026368
This?


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290014688068026368
This?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, ta. On the faceache share the video pauses a few seconds where the ball is distorted. 18000 frames per second apparently.


----------



## IainP (Aug 2, 2020)

Oh Tom,  how did you miss that on 16 😐


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

IainP said:



			Oh Tom,  how did you miss that on 16 😐
		
Click to expand...

Followed by brooksie rolling one in


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

Thomas had 2 ridculous breaks 2 holes running, trying for a 3rd now lol


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

Lol
It's turned into our monthly medal...


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 2, 2020)

Some really poor driving by excellent players here at the moment


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not even. Hit those drives round my course and you're losing balls.
		
Click to expand...

The Fitzpatrick double from just shoŕt of the green following a duff from the middle of the fairway is one of my signature moves. #playa


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			The Fitzpatrick double from just shoŕt of the green following a duff from the middle of the fairway is one of my signature moves. #playa
		
Click to expand...


JTs drives the last few holes, Fitzys fat approach, Brooks thinned pitch, yup ive got all those shots haha


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 2, 2020)

JT has missed the fairway by about 50 yards on the last and now he looks about 30 yards right of the green with a perfect lie.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

Splash.
This is more performance art than competitive golf.
Maybe they're sandbagging for the PGA.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

Fair play to JT, hes taken full advantage of a few big breaks but boy did he drive it bad up the stretch


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

To be fair, Thomas's short game has stayed with him.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 2, 2020)

Thomas may have driven badly but he’s had the short game of a genius over the last few holes


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 2, 2020)

Amazing that JT goes 2 under for those last few holes. He must have used up all his luck for this season surely?


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lewis picked up a few extra $$$$ and points the way a few have finished, might be extending his playing permissions


----------



## pendodave (Aug 2, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It was exquisite but I can't help thinking there should be more punishment for being so far off line with both drive and approach on 18.
		
Click to expand...

 I'll go devil's advocate on this and say that he played to have those areas as his miss. 
Contrast with Brooks - he missed left and now he's dropping from the PA and has given away the tournament.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I'll go devil's advocate on this and say that he played to have those areas as his miss.
Contrast with Brooks - he missed left and now he's dropping from the PA and has given away the tournament.
		
Click to expand...


next youll be telling me he played to miss the lay up 40 yards left at 15 in case it pitched on the path/bridge lol


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 2, 2020)

With the exception of the muirfield one a couple of weeks ago there has been next to no penalty for a bad drive for a long time on the tour


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 2, 2020)

Tom Lewis ‘It was good fun’


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 3, 2020)

Major next week - this boy will have forgotten about going in the water at the 18th tonight by Thursday


----------



## pendodave (Aug 3, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Think you're right for the approach shot but not sure such a benign option should have been available.
		
Click to expand...

My thinking would be, there's a lake immediately left of the green, which is where the sunday pin is. It still left a very awkward pitch towards the water. A hole without any sort of bailout takes away the stategy to a certain extent. They dont do enough thinking as it is.
I'm also happy to see them pitching off tight lies, and having the ball running a distance when they miss a green, rather than than 4 inch rough surrounding every green like at muirfield village. Brooks's thin off the back at the last par 5 would gave stopped about 6 inches off the green, instead of giving him that awkward pitch back.
Only my opinion. As we've seen from the course design thread, one man's meat ....


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2020)

IainP said:



			For those watching on Sky, did they show the Bryson driving ball at impact video?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. The shape of the ball at impact. It almost burst. No wonder they change balls frequently.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not even. Hit those drives round my course and you're losing balls.
		
Click to expand...

Like I keep saying, if they played as we play, with no spotters, tv etc , they would lose those balls driven that far and wide. You could then add ten strokes a round.
Brilliant golfers, I know, but the courses and the people on them when they play don't half help them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Like I keep saying, if they played as we play, with no spotters, tv etc , they would lose those balls driven that far and wide. You could then add ten strokes a round.
Brilliant golfers, I know, but the courses and the people on them when they play don't half help them.
		
Click to expand...

10 strokes a round?? 

Maybe on the bad days some would score higher. But a lot of them have good days where they'd score exactly what we see them do. I'm sure we've all smashed one into the cabbage and found it. They wouldn't lose everyone wide shot. 

I'd back 70 pros to play closer to par with spotters than 70 amateurs to play the same course off the whites and be nearer nett par.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Like I keep saying, if they played as we play, with no spotters, tv etc , they would lose those balls driven that far and wide. You could then add ten strokes a round.
		
Click to expand...

Shakes my head at this


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Like I keep saying, if they played as we play, with no spotters, tv etc , they would lose those balls driven that far and wide. You could then add ten strokes a round.
Brilliant golfers, I know, *but the courses and the people on them when they play don't half help them*.
		
Click to expand...

What does this mean? I get the people on them bit, but what is it about the courses they play that helps them?

Also, 10 strokes is a ludicrous over-exaggeration.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Like I keep saying, if they played as we play, with no spotters, tv etc , they would lose those balls driven that far and wide. You could then add ten strokes a round.
Brilliant golfers, I know, but the courses and the people on them when they play don't half help them.
		
Click to expand...

How often would they need driver at our courses?

Off the blues my course is a tad over 7,000 yds. But driver isn’t required all that much if you can hit a f/w wood over 240.
In 2018, in the Open qualifying, one guy got through to the next stage & he only hit irons off the tee.
JT and Koepka would be able to leave the chief in the bag most of the day if they wanted to.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2020)

Well, maybe a bit OTT😀, but when I see the stats that say 5 out if 14 fairways found off the tee?   How many lost balls or ( proper) unplayable results is that?
I started looking at the courses they play after the first exhibition game at Seminole. That course looked to me to be unbelievably open. Yes, there was water, but otherwise you had a really good chance of finding an "off piste" ball.
Looking at the subsequent courses played, I didn't see a real lot of big bushes  etc to drive into the middle of, more likely plenty of trees, but big enough to play out from under.  When was the last time you saw a Pro's ball off the fairway( quite often), but how many times was it unplayable in a bush for example where a drop couldn't be made and the only option was to return to where the shot was last played.
The point about Pros playing better on our courses is irrelevant. I'm talking about if they were playing on the courses they do play but without spotters, spectators and TV, those are the people who can and do locate the balls the pros have hit from 300 yds away.
The Pro and pp only would not find too many, I think.
A lost ball is 2 shots more.  4  or 5 lost balls a round??? 

Of course it will never be proved or otherwise because the PGA tour will never ( rightly) be played under such circumstances, but it makes for interesting and amusing speculation 😀


----------



## pendodave (Aug 5, 2020)

Come on. First major of the season. Albeit the pga always seems a bit meh to me.
Any money making insights? 
Any hopes for the brits?
I'm thinking that Tyrell might be our best hope. No idea what he is for top brit, but probably too short.
Not looking forward to 1am (and the rest) finishes.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Come on. First major of the season. Albeit the pga always seems a bit meh to me.
Any money making insights?
Any hopes for the brits?
I'm thinking that Tyrell might be our best hope. No idea what he is for top brit, but probably too short.
Not looking forward to 1am (and the rest) finishes.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t see past Rory to be honest. No idea why, as his form hasn’t been the best since the return. Just fancy him to turn it on. 

Got a few other ew bets, namely Tom Lewis and Andrew Landry (fancy a shorter hitter to do well), then a couple of outside punts on Adam Scott and Matt Fitzpatrick.  Tbh I’m not expecting any money, and looking back at them I have no confidence in these bets. 🤔


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Come on. First major of the season. Albeit the pga always seems a bit meh to me.
Any money making insights?
Any hopes for the brits?
I'm thinking that Tyrell might be our best hope. No idea what he is for top brit, but probably too short.
Not looking forward to 1am (and the rest) finishes.
		
Click to expand...


cold weather, wind and rain forecast, sounds like its setting up perfectly for the brits


----------



## sunshine (Aug 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			cold weather, wind and rain forecast, sounds like its setting up perfectly for the brits 

Click to expand...

That rules out Rory.
Tiger too.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			cold weather, wind and rain forecast
		
Click to expand...

That's Tiger out then.

Between Bryson and JT for me this week. Think it'll be one of the big hitters.


----------



## fundy (Aug 5, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			That's Tiger out then.

Between Bryson and JT for me this week. Think it'll be one of the big hitters.
		
Click to expand...


gonna need to hit your share of fairways having seen some of the vids of the rough

think theres at least 10 or 12 guys who have really decent chances, lots of good guys on a very similar level,could easily write down 10 names and not be right this week, may be an advantage tomorrow to the early starters though

a few at bigger prices for me, berger, woodland and english


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 5, 2020)

Everyone's going to miss fairways, big advantage if you're hitting a wedge out of the rough though. Was the same at Bethpage where Brooks, DJ, List, Woodland and Rory were in the Top 10. I've had Bryson down as my PGA Champs winner for a few weeks and just have a feeling he's gonna win it, so can guarantee he'll have a meltdown and miss the cut now  

Berger's a good shout, had a very solid season, scores well on Sundays (4th on tour this year in scoring average), if he's in contention on Sunday I can't see him fading.

Sungjae's a good outside bet I reckon as well. Puts on a ball-striking clinic, makes a ton of birdies, if he catches fire he could be right up there.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 5, 2020)

I am thinking fat pat. Can shape it both ways, is long enough, has the bottle to finish. Just needs a result on the odd dodgy decision.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2020)

I almost didn't realise an actual major was starting today. I just hastily chucked some bets on. Rahm to win, Woodland, Todd and Wallace each way. 

What time does it kick off our time? Working from home is going to make watching this a doddle..


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I almost didn't realise an actual major was starting today. I just hastily chucked some bets on. Rahm to win, Woodland, Todd and Wallace each way.

What time does it kick off our time? Working from home is going to make watching this a doddle..
		
Click to expand...

Coverage starts at 6 on Sky. Can't seem to find any info about featured group coverage earlier than that, so think it must just be a 6pm start. Looking at the tee times though it surprises me there's no featured group coverage - the likes of Rory, JT, Tiger, DJ, Koepka, Rose, Spieth etc all tee off a good 90 mins before the coverage starts.

WFH time will have to be spent watching the cricket instead


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Coverage starts at 6 on Sky. Can't seem to find any info about featured group coverage earlier than that, so think it must just be a 6pm start. Looking at the tee times though it surprises me there's no featured group coverage - the likes of Rory, JT, Tiger, DJ, Koepka, Rose, Spieth etc all tee off a good 90 mins before the coverage starts.

WFH time will have to be spent watching the cricket instead 

Click to expand...

Ah what the hell! That's ruined my afternoon.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 6, 2020)

There is an 8 hour time difference between us and this venue so that gives an idea of what we will be seeing and at what times. I know I wont be seeing the winning putt live


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Fingers crossed for a forecast of a big Sunday storm so they have to move the tee times forward


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Fingers crossed for a forecast of a big Sunday storm so they have to move the tee times forward 

Click to expand...

Easy there,  
I'm ok with it finishing around 5-6pm local time, that's good timing for me watching the closing holes live
(usually the US majors?PGA tour are a right pain)


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Found a really solid stream of the Featured Groups, nice start for TW, -1 and just missed a decent chance at another birdie. Fast start for DJ too.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2020)

To finish in the top 10 my 365 bets are
Koepka 6/5
Justin Thomas 6/5
Bryson De   7/4
Matt Kutcher 15/2
Gary Woodland 9/2
Steve Stricker  40/1
Tiger 3/1
Furyk 18/1
just to keep me interested.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 6, 2020)

I have leishman for a slightly tragic top 20.
Tom Lewis similarly. I've never wasted money on him before, but now seems as good a time as any...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 6, 2020)

Eugh, not ZJ please. 

Nice fightback from Rory. Thought he was set for a shocker after losing one in the penalty area on 14, has comeback nicely.


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

Early signs are this is a good looking golf course, looks well set up too, not sure they planned on Kaymer and Zach tearing it up though lol


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Early signs are this is a good looking golf course, looks well set up too, not sure they planned on Kaymer and Zach tearing it up though lol
		
Click to expand...

My mate accidently bet the wrong Z Johnson


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My mate accidently bet the wrong Z Johnson 

Click to expand...

he wont be the only one lol, not sure it will cost him unless its in the first round mkt mind


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Early signs are this is a good looking golf course, looks well set up too, not sure they planned on Kaymer and Zach tearing it up though lol
		
Click to expand...

They know how to win....


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

i guess were gonna see how far Bryson hits his 3 wood for the rest of the round now lol (cant believe they havent got this on camera)


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

maybe not lol, maybe he just hit it that hard he broke the kraken haha


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 6, 2020)

The disappointment in Nick Dougherty's voice when he realised Bryson didn't break the club in anger was akin to how most watching it felt I thought! 

But, given how it broke it would have been grossly unfair to not allow him the replacement, as much fun as it would have been watching him hit 3 wood everywhere!


----------



## fundy (Aug 6, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			The disappointment in Nick Dougherty's voice when he realised Bryson didn't break the club in anger was akin to how most watching it felt I thought!

But, given how it broke it would have been grossly unfair to not allow him the replacement, as much fun as it would have been watching him hit 3 wood everywhere!
		
Click to expand...


huge amounts of niggly comments from the commentators since he bulked up, desperate for his "alternative approach" to fail, doesnt help none of them got it out much past 270 lol


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			huge amounts of niggly comments from the commentators since he bulked up, desperate for his "alternative approach" to fail, doesnt help none of them got it out much past 270 lol
		
Click to expand...

McGinley just said something special happening in his career’ it’s not all snark

Bryson is a circus every time he tees it up just now and Whether he’s good or bad it’s excellent entertainment - and Brooks’ gentle trolling of him is too


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			McGinley just said something special happening in his career’ it’s not all snark

Bryson is a circus every time he tees it up just now and Whether he’s good or bad it’s excellent entertainment - and Brooks’ gentle trolling of him is too
		
Click to expand...


excellent entertainment, for sure, hes breaking new ground, ground some couldnt even have dreamed of, doesnt justify some of the jealous bs thats coming from some in the comm box though imho

cant wait to show the negative side of him, and almost every positive comment is tinged with a caveat


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

and right on cue they show some negative footage from previous weeks and criticise him rather than discuss the excellent front 9 hes just put together


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			excellent entertainment, for sure, hes breaking new ground, ground some couldnt even have dreamed of, doesnt justify some of the jealous bs thats coming from some in the comm box though imho

cant wait to show the negative side of him, and almost every positive comment is tinged with a caveat
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure part of it is that they are reluctant to address the elephant in the room
- which is that people don’t tend to bulk up in the way he has legally


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I’m sure part of it is that they are reluctant to address the elephant in the room
- which is that people don’t tend to bulk up in the way he has legally
		
Click to expand...

what elephant?

are protein shakes and the gym not legal then? you seriously think hes not been drug tested by the PGA tour this season?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			what elephant?

are protein shakes and the gym not legal then? you seriously think hes not been drug tested by the PGA tour this season?
		
Click to expand...

They don’t have a great record at being good at testing - I like Bryson and love the circus but I’m not sure how we’ll look back on this in years to come.


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			They don’t have a great record at being good at testing - I like Bryson and love the circus but I’m not sure how we’ll look back on this in years to come.
		
Click to expand...

so guilty until proven innocent in your eyes?

each to their own but i prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt for trying to do things differently. do feel like im in a large minority though


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			so guilty until proven innocent in your eyes?

each to their own but i prefer to give him the benefit of the doubt for trying to do things differently. do feel like im in a large minority though
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough - I’m just enjoying the freak show


----------



## fundy (Aug 7, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Fair enough - I’m just enjoying the freak show
		
Click to expand...

so doing things differently, challenging convention and trying to push boundaries/better yourself is a freak show? really?


----------



## Depreston (Aug 7, 2020)

Starting to think it could have been a PR stunt ha 

He’s fantastic for the game


----------



## pendodave (Aug 7, 2020)

Put me in the cynical camp.
Not that I don't think he's entertaining and great for "the product", because I do.
I just think that years spent watching athletic endeavour which involves significant changes over a short time justify a raised eyebrow.
Couple this with golf's inability to test anything properly - when were drivers last tested, for instance? - and it's a perfect storm. Well, light shower at least.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2020)

He is known as The Scientist after all.  Although if he is using _that _kind of science, he must have a terrible diet given how much he's supposedly working out, doesn't look like it's lean muscle he's put on, looks more like the Pillsbury Dough Boy than Mr Olympia. Looks to me like he's just done a dirty bulk in the break, lifted heavy and consumed an absolute TON of calories.


----------



## larmen (Aug 7, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Fingers crossed for a forecast of a big Sunday storm so they have to move the tee times forward 

Click to expand...

Was it this one where they sent out 3 balls all morning? Prime time uk watching back that day,

Anyway, Brooks for me this year. But not sure enough to actually put money on it ;-)


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2020)

Wentworth on fire ! (Well nearby anyway)

https://www.skysports.com/golf/news/12176/12044610/wentworth-fire-rose-ladies-grand-final-suspended


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 7, 2020)

Just hearing the commentary now re Bryson philosophy that he will hit it as far as possible off the tee, then *find* it, then wedge it in from the rough and score that way.   Virtually word for word from Ewan Murray.
Well, someone will find it. If he was playing with only his pp, no spotters, to etc, he would *not * find it most times.
Goes back to my comments earlier  in the thread about these Pros who don't get lost balls due to spotters etc, and who otherwise would rack up big scores.
Bryson D Ch  policy proves it. He knows he's on a course with no bushes, just big trees he can swing under, so wherever he goes off fairway, it is recoverable and,with his length, playable to the green with his next shot.
IMO, If he had a almost certain chance of being in an unplayable lie when off the fairway ( PGA don't seem to have such courses) , then he would change tactic, or fail the cut. 

So, I wonder, what will be done, if anything.?


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2020)

Good showing by Fleetwood & Casey as of now.

Leader stat may set tongues wagging...

"65 with 4 fairways hit.."


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2020)

Is there something in the water?

Hovland picks up his ball on the fairway and Fowler messes up a tiddler!


----------



## abjectplop (Aug 7, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Just hearing the commentary now re Bryson philosophy that he will hit it as far as possible off the tee, then *find* it, then wedge it in from the rough and score that way.   Virtually word for word from Ewan Murray.
Well, someone will find it. If he was playing with only his pp, no spotters, to etc, he would *not * find it most times.
Goes back to my comments earlier  in the thread about these Pros who don't get lost balls due to spotters etc, and who otherwise would rack up big scores.
Bryson D Ch  policy proves it. He knows he's on a course with no bushes, just big trees he can swing under, so wherever he goes off fairway, it is recoverable and,with his length, playable to the green with his next shot.
IMO, If he had a almost certain chance of being in an unplayable lie when off the fairway ( PGA don't seem to have such courses) , then he would change tactic, or fail the cut. 

So, I wonder, what will be done, if anything.?
		
Click to expand...

I don't like the guy at all, but you're right his tactics are just due to conditions, he's simply playing the best way for what he's presented with..if he was playing the courses we were with no spotters, his 'scientific' approach would be different.


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rickie's putt so stupid. What did Hovland do?
		
Click to expand...

'Viktor Hovland making a big mistake on the 14th during his second-round 71. PGA officials have confirmed he called a one-shot penalty on himself when, after finding the fairway with a good drive, he got to his ball, marked it and picked it up! 

A statement read: "He immediately realised his mistake and spoke to a PGA of America Referee to confirm that he would incur a one stroke penalty and then replaced his ball." '


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

Amazing how different the reaction from Dougherty and McGinley was to Lowry deliberately snapping a club across his knee to how they reacted to Brysons breaking from his shot yesterday. Embarrassing


----------



## Slab (Aug 8, 2020)

ESPN coverage for me
Its clear they don't do a lot of golf
Many stats /scores wrong  by commentators and continually interrupting and taking over each other
And they talk about many of the ET guys like its the first time they've heard of them


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2020)

Quite relatable for many...
https://golf.com/instruction/jeff-h...JcvHFv1FYAh-J9Sw6AkfYcfLl09rsJDMxEpfqH-8ZVIMI


----------



## larmen (Aug 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Quite relatable for many...
https://golf.com/instruction/jeff-h...JcvHFv1FYAh-J9Sw6AkfYcfLl09rsJDMxEpfqH-8ZVIMI

Click to expand...

Dan Hendrickson told about his brother who played the Hero open last week that he was playing well but was too short to compete. He was laying up while the others took mid irons into the green. Same story. You don’t have to be super long like BdC but there is a certain length you have to get to be able to make cuts.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 8, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Just hearing the commentary now re Bryson philosophy that he will hit it as far as possible off the tee, then *find* it, then wedge it in from the rough and score that way.   Virtually word for word from Ewan Murray.
Well, someone will find it. If he was playing with only his pp, no spotters, to etc, he would *not * find it most times.
Goes back to my comments earlier  in the thread about these Pros who don't get lost balls due to spotters etc, and who otherwise would rack up big scores.
Bryson D Ch  policy proves it. He knows he's on a course with no bushes, just big trees he can swing under, so wherever he goes off fairway, it is recoverable and,with his length, playable to the green with his next shot.
IMO, If he had a almost certain chance of being in an unplayable lie when off the fairway ( PGA don't seem to have such courses) , then he would change tactic, or fail the cut.

So, I wonder, what will be done, if anything.?
		
Click to expand...

This is just the the bomb and gouge game straight up ... Tiger was the master, Phil was and is ( I mean he keeps on course wear and tear to a minimum, with the places he goes!)

The fact that someone finds it is the issue, would be great to hear the ref shout “re-load” .... would shake them up a bit if they realised no one was going to find it until the next group has come through 🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 8, 2020)

larmen said:



			Dan Hendrickson told about his brother who played the Hero open last week that he was playing well but was too short to compete. He was laying up while the others took mid irons into the green. Same story. You don’t have to be super long like BdC but there is a certain length you have to get to be able to make cuts.
		
Click to expand...

This was the criticism of Luke Donald as well .. but he did well for a period


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

While football on TV without crowds is awful - golf on tv without crowds is much better, love being able to hear the interaction between players and between players and caddies, and the reactions to shots good and bad - and the courses look much better.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 8, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			While football on TV without crowds is awful - golf on tv without crowds is much better, love being able to hear the interaction between players and between players and caddies, and the reactions to shots good and bad - and the courses look much better.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed with all this. 
While I wish no ill on any ticket holders, I'm really looking forward to seeing Augusta au naturelle.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hoping to see a bit of Crunchy Pete, Keith Mitchell's caddie on the coverage today after Mitchell was paired with Tiger - Pete is a bit of a character.


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2020)

Don't know how widely this from Rory was reported 
https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ship-2020-lie-rough-latest-news-a9660966.html

Back in England, great eagle on the first from Sullivan


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Don't know how widely this from Rory was reported
https://www.independent.co.uk/sport...ship-2020-lie-rough-latest-news-a9660966.html

Click to expand...

Very widely on social media and on TV just after it happened early this morning


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

TV certainly mentioned it, in between flicking to Haotong practising to allow Mcginley to criticise him for the 84th time


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 8, 2020)

Some decent pairings today as you’d expect for a Saturday in a major, wonder if it may inspire one or two players to a decent round, thinking JT with speith, and maybe even poults with Mickelson.  Saying that, not sure I’d fancy being the rules official with BDC and Patrick reed... 

Shame it’s on so late, and the only highlights I’ve seen have been terrible.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

New putter’s working a charm for Tiger 😬


----------



## pendodave (Aug 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			New putter’s working a charm for Tiger 😬
		
Click to expand...

Lol.
Just watched grillo hole another one. I remember watching him at waltham heath a few years ago, he putted well then, but off the top of my head his stats not good any more. Maybe he's streaky and this will be his week.
Given the conditions, it'll be interesting to see how today plays out. Sadly, with the leaders teeing off so late, I'll miss most of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			New putter’s working a charm for Tiger 😬
		
Click to expand...

Won't be in the bag tomorrow me thinks. At +4 surely he's just going through the motions now and protecting his body


----------



## fundy (Aug 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Won't be in the bag tomorrow me thinks. At +4 surely he's just going through the motions now and protecting his body
		
Click to expand...


not watching then?


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Won't be in the bag tomorrow me thinks. At +4 surely he's just going through the motions now and protecting his body
		
Click to expand...

No protecting of the body in that last swing. In the words of Wayne Riley he’s “putting like Edward Scissorhands” 😆 Been a shocking display.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2020)

What's with all the navy and white clothing?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			What's with all the navy and white clothing?
		
Click to expand...

Cool colours


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 8, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Cool colours
		
Click to expand...

Sure, but half the field are wearing it.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Sure, but half the field are wearing it.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - they are my football team’s colours - I was joking


----------



## pendodave (Aug 8, 2020)

Can't help feeling that jday is trolling...#mittgate


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Can't help feeling that jday is trolling...#mittgate
		
Click to expand...

61 degrees Fahrenheit - I’d be rocking shorts


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 8, 2020)

11.03pm Tommy Fleetwood tees off - going  to be a late night


----------



## pendodave (Aug 8, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			11.03pm Tommy Fleetwood tees off - going  to be a late night
		
Click to expand...

Good putt on the first... hope the first drive wasn't indicative


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 9, 2020)

What a putt from Bryson at the last


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

Chuffed to see Andy Sullivan win at Hanbury Manor, played some pretty special golf all week, just the 27 under!!!!!


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Chuffed to see Andy Sullivan win at Hanbury Manor, played some pretty special golf all week, just the 27 under!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I saw a fair bit of each day - he was really solid throughout - hit some great shots and took his chances


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2020)

McGinley's desperate for Tiger to be done, constantly talking about "Father Time" and him not being able to compete. Talks absolute drivel, he won less than a year ago, not played great this week but putted dreadfully and is still beating a lot of guys. Hate his commentary, has been talking rubbish all week, said the other day "Spieth has never been stellar tee-to-green" 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm feeling for the greenkeeper after seeing the practice ground at this tournament.  It is absolutely hacked up to pieces 😱. Barely any grass left. 

Maybe it is always like that by day 4 and we don't get to see the practice area normally. Absolute butchery though.


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm feeling for the greenkeeper after seeing the practice ground at this tournament.  It is absolutely hacked up to pieces 😱. Barely any grass left.

Maybe it is always like that by day 4 and we don't get to see the practice area normally. Absolute butchery though.
		
Click to expand...

compared to the state they normally get the course back in he'll be more than happy, lack of walkways, trampled down rough, damaged ground for stands/tented villages/car parks etc


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm feeling for the greenkeeper after seeing the practice ground at this tournament.  It is absolutely hacked up to pieces 😱. Barely any grass left.

Maybe it is always like that by day 4 and we don't get to see the practice area normally. Absolute butchery though.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought they all ended up like this. I imagine they will just rip the turf up, re-turf and fence it off for a few weeks.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 9, 2020)

I’d expect that they don’t have someone out picking up divots given current circumstances - which is possibly making it look worse than normal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2020)

Great start by both Finau and BDC. Wonderful control with their irons. Puts the pressure on straight away. 

A real shame that the timings are so bad for us here as this looks as though it could be a great last round.


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Great start by both Finau and BDC. Wonderful control with their irons. Puts the pressure on straight away.

A real shame that the timings are so bad for us here as this looks as though it could be a great last round.
		
Click to expand...


would help if sky were showing it live not 10 mins behind too


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm feeling for the greenkeeper after seeing the practice ground at this tournament.  It is absolutely hacked up to pieces 😱. Barely any grass left. 

Maybe it is always like that by day 4 and we don't get to see the practice area normally. Absolute butchery though.
		
Click to expand...

The par 3 tees end up the same way too usually.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			would help if sky were showing it live not 10 mins behind too
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise that. 10 minutes behind and they still didn't bleep Justin Thomas's f bomb 😄. 

That's unusual, any reason for it?


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't realise that. 10 minutes behind and they still didn't bleep Justin Thomas's f bomb 😄.

That's unusual, any reason for it?
		
Click to expand...

Final day they show everyone off the last tee so a lot of shots are shown on delay, should improve now everyones on the course

Dont watch a betting site if you dont want to know what happens before you see it on your tv


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

sky showing a leaderboard with Fleetwood having played 5 holes despite showing him hole a putt on 6 over 10 min ago lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			sky showing a leaderboard with Fleetwood having played 5 holes despite showing him hole a putt on 6 over 10 min ago lol
		
Click to expand...

Scoring in general has been way behind, I checked the leaderboard earlier about 10 minutes after Ben An's hole in one and the PGA Tour site had him still playing his 2nd shot on the 10th on the play-by-play.


----------



## fundy (Aug 9, 2020)

lets see how long it takes to see Tommy hit it OOB


----------



## IainP (Aug 9, 2020)

Seems my little flutters since restart keep being in great shape Saturday night only to fade - same again here 😐

Tricky to call who's going to take this right now. We are often spoiled with being able to watch golf on an evening, shame this one is that bit later.


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess cynically could say they've just re-badged a par 72 to a par 70 - but maybe they have set this up well.
Seems to be plenty of bogeys as well as birdies, regular wild shots ultimately being punished, and an exciting final few hours.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 10, 2020)

Luckily I don’t have a commute to work at the moment - think I might be getting up five minutes before starting work - this is fascinating - lovely pitch in from Morikawa


----------



## IainP (Aug 10, 2020)

Find it easy to warm to Morikawa - is almost "old fashioned" in how he plays. Not of the bomb n gouge gang.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			Find it easy to warm to Morikawa - is almost "old fashioned" in how he plays. Not of the bomb n gouge gang.
		
Click to expand...

Class act going to see a lot more of him

Stunning tee shot at 16, eagle will be him very close to the line


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 10, 2020)

And what a tee shot on 16 - the boy is the real deal


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks to that eagle putt I was able to cash in my bet for pretty much all of my winnings without a nervous last few holes!

Morikawa looks like a future multiple major winner.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

Fair play to Paul Casey, never had him down as reliable when it comes to the crunch at the finish but hes done almost nothing wrong today, for someone who said somethings missing with the crowds, maybe thats actually benefitted his game


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Fair play to Paul Casey, never had him down as reliable when it comes to the crunch at the finish but hes done almost nothing wrong today, for someone who said somethings missing with the crowds, maybe thats actually benefitted his game
		
Click to expand...

I'd imagine the lack of crowd will benefit a lot of the less successful/smaller name players by taking a bit of the pressure off


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Fair play to Paul Casey, never had him down as reliable when it comes to the crunch at the finish but hes done almost nothing wrong today, for someone who said somethings missing with the crowds, maybe thats actually benefitted his game
		
Click to expand...

And an absolute gent in his post round interview


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 10, 2020)

I wonder if Champ and Morikawa don’t get on or if Champ had said something previously walking down the 18th?
When Morikawa finished and left the 18th green Champ wasn’t there and was then seen walking 20-25yds ahead of him off the course, no shaking of hands/fist bump etc, possible Champ had a reason to get off the course quickly, but I also think it’s possibly bad manners not to at least wait to congratulate your pp who has just won a Major.


----------



## croadymeister (Aug 10, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			And an absolute gent in his post round interview
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I am absolutely gutted for him because he has given so much for Europe in the Ryder Cup over the years.

Hate to be a doom monger but much like the 2009 Open was Westwood's last shot at a major,fear that may well have been Casey's. Such a pity that he, Poulter & Donald look to be ending their careers majorless.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2020)

Morikawa was superb, what a round of golf, that shot on 16 was so good. Major champion in only his 2nd major appearance, impressive young man, love the way he plays the game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 10, 2020)

I baled at around 10.30 so missed the bulk of the leaders rounds. With the excepetion of Koepka, who just had a bad round, it seems as though everyone played pretty well but Morikawa had a great round. He won, no one lost. Is that about right?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I baled at around 10.30 so missed the bulk of the leaders rounds. With the excepetion of Koepka, who just had a bad round, it seems as though everyone played pretty well but Morikawa had a great round. He won, no one lost. Is that about right?
		
Click to expand...

DJ struggled a bit I think. For someone who's supposedly so calm and collected, he does have a bit of a Sunday wobble in him. Bryson went all out for it but a couple of mid-round bogeys cost him. Casey was really solid and consistent, and unlucky that Morikawa was in such good form. It was an excellent major Sunday, at one point I think there were six or seven leaders on -10! It took a while for someone to take the initiative and get to -11, Morikawa was the first to do that I believe with the birdie on 14, then that eagle on 16 was just superb and deservedly won it for him.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 10, 2020)

I saw byrson make a great birdie from almost driving the green... Then turned off (had him to win) missed him bogeying the next 2 lol


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 10, 2020)

I think it was a good championship. They got as much out of a 7,160 yard course as they could. Firm greens and tight pins really put the premium on accuracy. Ultimately Morikawa was the most accurate and the bombers couldn't overpower a course with the greens firming nicely through the week.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			DJ struggled a bit I think. For someone who's supposedly so calm and collected, he does have a bit of a Sunday wobble in him. Bryson went all out for it but a couple of mid-round bogeys cost him. Casey was really solid and consistent, and unlucky that Morikawa was in such good form. It was an excellent major Sunday, at one point I think there were six or seven leaders on -10! It took a while for someone to take the initiative and get to -11, Morikawa was the first to do that I believe with the birdie on 14, then that eagle on 16 was just superb and deservedly won it for him.
		
Click to expand...

He did, his score was helped by the 2 birdies he made when he was basically already out of it. Pretty sure Morikawa was 4 ahead when DJ birdied 16 and knew the championship was over before birdieing 18, had played fairly mediocre golf before that. Him and Scheffler played okay, just nothing special, a lot of scrambling for pars or long first-putts. Casey was impressive, Champ and Wolff made early runs, Day was very solid again this week and then I thought Finau and DeChambeau both played nicely, without those two sloppy bogey's to finish the front-nine Bryson would have been right up there, lost all his momentum, he'll rue those.

Also really happy to see Danielle Kang smashing it since the resumption of the LPGA. Back-to-back wins although the one last night assisted by Lydia Ko making a 7 on the 18th after being greenside in 2, ouch. Win's a win though and that's 5 now including a Major, big fan of hers, one of the most entertaining guests NLU have had on the podcast and in videos.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I think it was a good championship. They got as much out of a 7,160 yard course as they could. Firm greens and tight pins really put the premium on accuracy. *Ultimately Morikawa was the most accurate* and the bombers couldn't overpower a course with the greens firming nicely through the week.
		
Click to expand...


Not techincally true, was behind almost all of the top 10 for strokes gained tee to green, unusually for Morikawa he outputted them all (especially Saturday/Sunday)


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 10, 2020)

fundy said:



			Not techincally true, was behind almost all of the top 10 for strokes gained tee to green, unusually for Morikawa he outputted them all (especially Saturday/Sunday)
		
Click to expand...

I know what SG is, but what I don't know is what data it's based on. 

So someone hits it off the tee (400 yards from the hole) and they are 80 yards away in the rough. Do they get the same SG applied to that shot at the PGA championship as they would to the same numbers at the Rocket Mortgage? 

I believe that's what they do. There's a table that says 400 yards, tee box, 4.03 shots. 399 yards, tee box, 4.02 shots etc. They don't reload the data for ever week or every venue.  

If so, SG is flawed. Especially at a major when the test is set up that much stiffer with firmer greens especially. The firm greens massively placed the emphasis on accuracy as you had to be not only in the fairway, but on the correct side of the fairway. As we saw with Brooks, bomb and gouge wasn't an effective strategy. 

Also - Morikawa won by 3 shots, so that was 2 putts he didn't actually have to make that just gave him a cushion.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I know what SG is, but what I don't know is what data it's based on.

So someone hits it off the tee (400 yards from the hole) and they are 80 yards away in the rough. Do they get the same SG applied to that shot at the PGA championship as they would to the same numbers at the Rocket Mortgage?

I believe that's what they do. There's a table that says 400 yards, tee box, 4.03 shots. 399 yards, tee box, 4.02 shots etc. They don't reload the data for ever week or every venue. 

If so, SG is flawed. Especially at a major when the test is set up that much stiffer with firmer greens especially. The firm greens massively placed the emphasis on accuracy as you had to be not only in the fairway, but on the correct side of the fairway. As we saw with Brooks, bomb and gouge wasn't an effective strategy.

Also - Morikawa won by 3 shots, so that was 2 putts he didn't actually have to make that just gave him a cushion.
		
Click to expand...

SG may have some flaws but its by far the best analysis tool out there currently, put it into context, Morikawa was 10 shots better with the putter based on SG putting than Wolff across the week, and 7 better than Casey and if youre not a strokes gained fan, then Morikawa hit 70.8% of GIR this week compared to Wolff who hit 77.8% and Casey who hit 76.4%. He played well but he didnt win this week by being the most accurate, he won by playing well tee to green and outputting those in contention, coupled with holding his nerve and a bit of fortune late on


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 10, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			I know what SG is, but what I don't know is what data it's based on.

So someone hits it off the tee (400 yards from the hole) and they are 80 yards away in the rough. Do they get the same SG applied to that shot at the PGA championship as they would to the same numbers at the Rocket Mortgage?

I believe that's what they do. There's a table that says 400 yards, tee box, 4.03 shots. 399 yards, tee box, 4.02 shots etc. They don't reload the data for ever week or every venue. 

If so, SG is flawed. Especially at a major when the test is set up that much stiffer with firmer greens especially. The firm greens massively placed the emphasis on accuracy as you had to be not only in the fairway, but on the correct side of the fairway. As we saw with Brooks, bomb and gouge wasn't an effective strategy.

Also - Morikawa won by 3 shots, so that was 2 putts he didn't actually have to make that just gave him a cushion.
		
Click to expand...

You're way off. It's calculated per round, per event, in comparison with the rest of the field on that day

Also, he only won by two 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## tobybarker (Aug 10, 2020)

I thought the coverage was as dull as the course.... Turned off on round 3 and didn't bother with round 4! I guess it's really missing the crowd.  One day......


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

tobybarker said:



			I thought the coverage was as dull as the course.... Turned off on round 3 and didn't bother with round 4! I guess it's really missing the crowd.  One day......
		
Click to expand...

Coverage (and comms) was far far worse than the course

What does a crowd add to watching a golf tournament on tv?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 10, 2020)

tobybarker said:



			I thought the coverage was as dull as the course.... Turned off on round 3 and didn't bother with round 4! I guess it's really missing the crowd.  One day......
		
Click to expand...

It's better without the crowd (hearing the caddie interaction is excellent - as is the swearing), course was a good challenge and it was tight as a tight thing until the wonder shot from Morikawa.

Guess we all have different tastes.


----------



## tobybarker (Aug 10, 2020)

I guess we do. Never once saw anyone get pumped about a good shot or failure.. Even the winner looked a little bemused.


----------



## fundy (Aug 10, 2020)

tobybarker said:



			I guess we do. Never once saw anyone get pumped about a good shot or failure.. Even the winner looked a little bemused.
		
Click to expand...


maybe you shouldve watched the final round


----------



## tobybarker (Aug 11, 2020)

Lol maybe. Even the highlights were dull, however. I'm glad the Ryder cup was cancelled.... Tell me that would be"exciting" without the crowd....


----------



## Grant85 (Aug 11, 2020)

TheDiablo said:



			You're way off. It's calculated per round, per event, in comparison with the rest of the field on that day

Also, he only won by two 🤦🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that?
I think that's very unlikely as it would lead to fairly small sample sizes and huge variations from week to week.

Edit - the strokes gained is based on the average at all PGA Tour measured rounds. So it does have a bias towards 'easier' set ups week to week, that will traditionally have less penal rough, softer greens and lower scoring. Therefore Morikawa is not going to have 'gained' as many strokes on the field off the tee for being accurate.

PGA Tour SG Explained


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

tobybarker said:



			Lol maybe. Even the highlights were dull, however. I'm glad the Ryder cup was cancelled.... Tell me that would be"exciting" without the crowd....
		
Click to expand...

If you'd have watched the final you've have seen an extraordinary day of golf where as many as 7 or 8 players were in the running and any one of them could have taken the initiative to win it. 

I don't understand how a crowd being there or not makes a blind bit of difference when I'm watching it on the TV. I'm still watching golfers at the pinnacle of the game hitting shots I dream about. And to be fair there was a smattering of people watching and applauding around the greens for the golfers to acknowledge, just less than usual. It's not like it was stony silence. 

As someone else said I like being able to hear the conversation with the caddy as well.


----------



## rksquire (Aug 11, 2020)

The crowd does add something, especially to a final day of a major, I just think there's a buzz and an tense atmosphere as things start to unfold that isn't there when the crowd is absence.  Similarly, hitting a hole in one is a bit subdued.

As for the major, was hoping for Day or Casey, in that order, but that on 16th to seal it was outstanding and well deserved.  Talented player.  But really I was just happy it wasn't Bryson or Brooks!


----------



## banjofred (Aug 11, 2020)

I don't really watch sports, but they had the replay on Monday after while I was on the treadmill. I watched for about 20 minutes. Loved that course......and it was even nicer without the crowds in my opinion. Not the same....I can understand that. But that is a course that I would love to play.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 11, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293159240799006721
Stats for the week + for the final round make for some interesting reading


----------



## IainP (Aug 13, 2020)

Since restart I've placed a few pocket money bets, and it's been uncanny how many of them have been leading or well placed after 3 rounds only to stumble just outside of the places. 
I just made one bet for the Wyndham and just looked at the leaderboard. Anyone want to guess who it was?
Sorry fella your race is run!


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			Since restart I've placed a few pocket money bets, and it's been uncanny how many of them have been leading or well placed after 3 rounds only to stumble just outside of the places.
I just made one bet for the Wyndham and just looked at the leaderboard. Anyone want to guess who it was?
Sorry fella your race is run!
		
Click to expand...


poor old Harold lol

Broadhurst in the seniors the recipient of my bok this week


----------



## pendodave (Aug 13, 2020)

I can't link to it at the moment, but there's a video on Twitter of Jordan on the range at the tournament today...
Comes with free (lack of) trigger warning.


----------



## pendodave (Aug 13, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293875232013537280
I think this is it... apologies if not


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 14, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			How do you know that?
I think that's very unlikely as it would lead to fairly small sample sizes and huge variations from week to week.

Edit - the strokes gained is based on the average at all PGA Tour measured rounds. So it does have a bias towards 'easier' set ups week to week, that will traditionally have less penal rough, softer greens and lower scoring. Therefore Morikawa is not going to have 'gained' as many strokes on the field off the tee for being accurate.

PGA Tour SG Explained

Click to expand...

Yes, but it still compares every player against each other in every aspect of their game, per round and per event. It obviously has a baseline!

If you add all the SG from each measure, you'd find Morikawa gained 0.5 of a shot vs Casey per round.

As Fundy said, it wasn't his usual accuracy that seperated him last week. Whilst it was good, it wasn't nearly the best.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 14, 2020)

pendodave said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293875232013537280
I think this is it... apologies if not
		
Click to expand...

Damn, got to feel for him, must be so frustrating playing the level of golf he has, where he was one of the leading players on Tour across basically every category in terms of strokes gained to now where he's struggling big time. I hope he manages to turn it around, big fan of Spieth.


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2020)

Ouch!

Not _professional _but not going to start a new thread for the US Amateur Champs that's on at the moment… That ‘caddie’ will not be getting much work for the rest of the season

For those that didn’t see it, match-play format all tied on 18th up to the green, players ball is in green-side bunker
While the player is doing practice swings outside the bunker his caddie pops into the bunker, kneels down and rubs his hand across the sand to test the surface, opponents caddie sees him do it and calls rules official over. Overhead TV footage shows it clearly (although the caddie initially denied it) 
Penalty - loss of hole, loses match 1 down. 
Tough way to lose  

Guilty Caddie was a local guy to the course and not known to the player


----------



## pendodave (Aug 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			Ouch!

Not _professional _but not going to start a new thread for the US Amateur Champs that's on at the moment… That ‘caddie’ will not be getting much work for the rest of the season

For those that didn’t see it, match-play format all tied on 18th up to the green, players ball is in green-side bunker
While the player is doing practice swings outside the bunker his caddie pops into the bunker, kneels down and rubs his hand across the sand to test the surface, opponents caddie sees him do it and calls rules official over. Overhead TV footage shows it clearly (although the caddie initially denied it) 
Penalty - loss of hole, loses match 1 down. 
Tough way to lose  

Guilty Caddie was a local guy to the course and not known to the player
		
Click to expand...

How awful.
Mind you , I'm surprised he got to 18 without picking up his ball from 5 feet and saying "thats good, right?". #quickrake.


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			poor old Harold lol

Broadhurst in the seniors the recipient of my bok this week
		
Click to expand...

Come on HV III, there's still a chance! 
😁😂


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

Watching the European Tour, guess there was a rain delay - not sure they can finish this today.
Horsfield has a chance of going:
Win - Missed Cut - Win

But is being chased down


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Watching the European Tour, guess there was a rain delay - not sure they can finish this today.
Horsfield has a chance of going:
Win - Missed Cut - Win

But is being chased down
		
Click to expand...


had a break for lightening yes (didnt help them only being a 1 tee start and leaders not going out until 245)

good player Horsfield, finally converting his potential it seems


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2020)

I am watching this, and having played the course numerous times, am really not recognising it at all. 
Must be down to camera angles.

Or beer goggles.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am watching this, and having played the course numerous times, am really not recognising it at all. 
Must be down to camera angles.

Or beer goggles.
		
Click to expand...

I think it could be because the cameras often look back from the green and we never do that. The tees can also be moved further back from where you may have played. 

Sky showed a Euro Pro comp at an old club of mine last season. I'd been there for 2 years only 3 years prior so the course was still fresh in my mind. I barely recognised any of it, it drove me nuts.

I'm loving the look of the course, did you enjoy it?


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

fundy said:



			had a break for lightening yes (didnt help them only being a 1 tee start and leaders not going out until 245)

good player Horsfield, finally converting his potential it seems
		
Click to expand...

Has looked very composed over last few holes,  just one more...


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2020)

IainP said:



			Has looked very composed over last few holes,  just one more...
		
Click to expand...


looks pretty dark out there!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it could be because the cameras often look back from the green and we never do that. The tees can also be moved further back from where you may have played.

Sky showed a Euro Pro comp at an old club of mine last season. I'd been there for 2 years only 3 years prior so the course was still fresh in my mind. I barely recognised any of it, it drove me nuts.

*I'm loving the look of the course, did you enjoy it?*

Click to expand...

I've played it a few times. I think the first 12 are decent. Rest a bit of a slog even off the yellows. 

Great reception there though. Not sure it's worth there advertised rate. But last minute prices in the summer are decent.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm loving the look of the course, did you enjoy it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Very much so. Golf was great.

The hotel? No. The room was great, the food, bang average at best.


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2020)

another good win for Horsfield, be good to see him kick on from here now


----------



## IainP (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, guess he picked up that accent at Uni!


----------



## fundy (Aug 16, 2020)

61 63 over the weekend some shooting! well played Jim Herman. and still got to dodge a Horschel birdie!


----------



## IainP (Aug 20, 2020)

Am quite liking the look of the TPC Boston - hasn't stopped the guys scoring well though. Always enjoy watching Tommy playing well.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Am quite liking the look of the TPC Boston - hasn't stopped the guys scoring well though. Always enjoy watching Tommy playing well.
		
Click to expand...

Every time I've looked up and seen Tommy he's been in trouble - yet he's -8 (posting quick before he goes back to -7)

Would love him to win - he's a good guy


----------



## IainP (Aug 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Every time I've looked up and seen Tommy he's been in trouble - yet he's -8 (posting quick before he goes back to -7)

Would love him to win - he's a good guy
		
Click to expand...

Yep I cursed him! 🤨


----------



## pendodave (Aug 21, 2020)

Tommy...
He's in danger of turning into the British Tony Finau...
Was watching him last night: the guy hits a default draw off the tee, but has a sniff of the lead and blocks right into the woods.
He's won a few decent Euro events, but seems to have a wobble in the US.
I'd love him to come through, but I'm not convinced he's quite there atm, perhaps he needs to have the golfing equivalent of getting one in off his a**e.


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2020)

Watching the ladies having a right old scrap this morning at Troon....  lucky the weather is good!


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 21, 2020)

This is brutal.

Inwonder what the highest ever cut has been?


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2020)

IanM said:



			Watching the ladies having a right old scrap this morning at Troon....  lucky the weather is good! 

Click to expand...

Aye, I wouldn't fancy 7000+ yards of golf out in that 😲


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 21, 2020)

Gusting above 35mph at Troon - that’s a wind speed that will get your attention if you are playing. Tough conditions to score in - couple of decent scores in but got to feel for Amy Olson great round yesterday - destroyed today.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Aye, I wouldn't fancy 7000+ yards of golf out in that 😲
		
Click to expand...

Luckily they are only playing it at 6600 then I guess.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Luckily they are only playing it at 6600 then I guess.
		
Click to expand...

not even that is it, theyve brought several tees forward, think they said it was 6200ish on the coverage


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2020)

Watch coverage from Celtic Manor now.... that's only 15 mins down the road.  Mostly rain lashing against the windows and really unpleasant  - just a small break in the rain in the past 10 minutes, still v windy.  And 2010 isnt 6200 today!


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Luckily they are only playing it at 6600 then I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I did wonder if these were telling porkies..
https://www.golfchannel.com/skysports/tours/lpga/2020/aig-womens-british-open


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

59 watch for Scheffler at the Northern Trust. -11 thru 16, needs to birdie 17 or 18 (short par 4 and a par 5) for 59  (red button if you want to watch on sky btw)


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			59 watch for Scheffler at the Northern Trust. -11 thru 16, needs to birdie 17 or 18 (short par 4 and a par 5) for 59  (red button if you want to watch on sky btw)
		
Click to expand...

pars 17, 4 at the last for 59 it is


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2020)

Left a knee knocker!


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 21, 2020)

boom.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

59 it is, well batted Sir!!!!!


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2020)

Morikawa is human! Shocker on the green.


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

DJ started birdie eagle birdie eagle, -6 thru 4 holes. 54 watch????? lol


----------



## fundy (Aug 21, 2020)

fundy said:



			DJ started birdie eagle birdie eagle, -6 thru 4 holes. 54 watch????? lol
		
Click to expand...


make that -9 thru 8 holes lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2020)

Make it -10 thru 10, insane start to a round of golf that.


----------



## IainP (Aug 21, 2020)

Wonder if Brooks is watching 😉😁


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 21, 2020)

Oh jesus. Make it -11 after 11. This is insane.


----------



## Cherry13 (Aug 21, 2020)

Is this going to be the most disappointing 60 ever?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 21, 2020)

“It is what it is, didn’t happen - go out tomorrow and try to shoot 59”

Sky ripping his choices - I’d think DJ is the least bothered player ever to not shoot in the 50s


----------



## Captainron (Aug 22, 2020)

DJ, the Tottenham Hotspur of golf.


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			“It is what it is, didn’t happen - go out tomorrow and try to shoot 59”

Sky ripping his choices - I’d think DJ is the least bothered player ever to not shoot in the 50s
		
Click to expand...

Ultimately it's the score over 72 holes that really matters, he probably knows that more than the pundits


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 22, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ultimately it's the score over 72 holes that really matters, he probably knows that more than the pundits
		
Click to expand...

I‘m not so sure. 

Majors aside, he’s won plenty. A 57 has his name in the record books for some time.


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2020)

Already looks like an intriguing Sunday. In Wales I think Syme will be in the final group for consecutive Sundays.
Also, as said elsewhere, Popov taking a good lead into last round at the Open.
Let's see how the PGA shapes up tonight..


----------



## Imurg (Aug 22, 2020)

Hope nobody has settled down for the evening to watch.....off for Lightning...


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Hope nobody has settled down for the evening to watch.....off for Lightning...
		
Click to expand...


looks like an undue delay to me


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Is that a rule or your opinion?

😅😅😅😅
		
Click to expand...


just my steroid based opinion


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I stick to the wine 🍷 😉
		
Click to expand...


dont tell anyone but me too  cheers


----------



## IainP (Aug 22, 2020)

Darts & birdies now it's soft


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2020)

Well DJ has made sure this wasnt much of a tournament in the end lol, utterly phenomenal performance and score. Not sure many would react as well as he did to not shooting 59 on Friday!


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Well DJ has made sure this wasnt much of a tournament in the end lol, utterly phenomenal performance and score. Not sure many would react as well as he did to not shooting 59 on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe has the perfect temperament for stuff like that - genuinely think he doesn’t care.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 23, 2020)

I think the eagle on 2 settled it. If he had got off to a ropey start, maybe, but par, eagle, and it's done.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 27, 2020)

Much tougher course this week at Olympia Fields - several players talking about how firm it is - hopefully they avoid big rainstorms and it stays that way - bit of variety is good.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 28, 2020)

anyone seen the crack in the european tour? Brendan Lawlor who has Ellis-van Creveld syndrome (basically he's short with shorter limbs etc think he's 4"11) has got a start 

unfortunately he's dead last at +12.... he gets it out there mind first drive was around 265 total, sponsors invite to raise the profile of disabled golf.


----------



## IainP (Aug 28, 2020)

Oops LPGA
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...rassing-popov-lpga-exemption-situation-204595


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 28, 2020)

IainP said:



			Oops LPGA
https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news...rassing-popov-lpga-exemption-situation-204595

Click to expand...

I saw this, seems a big bit of bad press. What was a great story has turned into a bit of a PR nightmare


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 28, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I saw this, seems a big bit of bad press. What was a great story has turned into a bit of a PR nightmare
		
Click to expand...

I dealt with the PR /Press people from the LPGA when I photographed the Scottish Women's Open a couple of years ago - they struck me as very switched on and socially aware, some of the best media relations people Ive ever had to deal with - they'll be pulling their hair out over this I'd imagine - hopefully the LPGA senior people can sort this out in a timely manner and give Popov the proper exemption.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I dealt with the PR /Press people from the LPGA when I photographed the Scottish Women's Open a couple of years ago - they struck me as very switched on and socially aware, some of the best media relations people Ive ever had to deal with - they'll be pulling their hair out over this I'd imagine - hopefully the LPGA senior people can sort this out in a timely manner and give Popov the proper exemption.
		
Click to expand...

The LPGA commissioner has already made it quite clear in a video response that the decision isnt being changed, its based on the rules and its consistent with previous situations.

As far as the rules are concerned, she does have the proper exemption, the same one last years AIG womens Open winner got


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 28, 2020)

I really don't get the fuss tbh. Yes the rules might be naff but she knew them before she entered. Complaining about not getting enough benefits after a 600k windfall really does sum up #firstworldproblems

If she's good enough, then during her current exemption she'll earn her full card.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I don't think she's complaining but she clearly didn't know the minutia of the rules because she was expecting the 5 year exemption. I think it's a pretty unfortunate sequence of events that meant she doesn't meet the exact criteria and wouldn't be unreasonable to flex the rule under the circumstances. The LPGA has history for such flexibility - e.g. membership status for Lydia Ko and Lexi Thompson
		
Click to expand...


How do you feel if your last years Open winner who got 2 years exemption and this years gets 5 because everyone makes a fuss?

Think the commissioners response was excellent, being consistent and fair but admitting the rules need revisiting in the close season but now isnt the time to make a knee jerk reaction


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I don't think she's complaining but she clearly didn't know the minutia of the rules because she was expecting the 5 year exemption. I think it's a pretty unfortunate sequence of events that meant she doesn't meet the exact criteria and wouldn't be unreasonable to flex the rule under the circumstances. The LPGA has history for such flexibility - e.g. membership status for Lydia Ko and Lexi Thompson
		
Click to expand...

I'll hold my hands up and admit that as much as I watch a fair amount of LPGA events. I'm not aware of past incidents. 

If a precedent has been set and a winner who wasn't a mener has been given exemption then she should get it too. 

If not, then unfortunately she needs to crack on and use this as a catalyst. 

Fwiw I was referencing other people's (who have no connection to her) complaints, not hers as such.


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I'd probably think that my situation, having never played an LPGA event was different from someone who had been a member of the tour for a few years but lost her card last year and missed out on regaining it by a single shot at Q school.

Personally, I don't really care either way as can see both sides but I think it's harsh to criticise Popov for supposedly "complaining".
		
Click to expand...

Im not criticising her, dont think many are, most of what I have read is those who arent affected criticising the tour for following the rules


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 28, 2020)

I have to say that I find it intrinsically "wrong", or not good, to have a competition in which you allow players who all play to the same conditions etc, 
to not be able to claim the same prize for winning.
I'm aware that Amateurs don't get , nor expect, the same, but that is different, and seen and known and understood to be so. They are there as a sort of concession.And as amateurs, they all play for their same prize.
But surely all professionals should compete for the same prize.
To say" you're one sort of professional, and they are another sort. if you win you will only get this much prize. If one of them wins, they'll get another sort, and bigger, prize."
Something wrong with that.


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2020)

Odds on Rory having one of those 3rd round abominations?
Hope not..


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 29, 2020)

DJ blowing away the field last week on a low scoring course and then playing well enough to share the lead after three rounds on a very different course, set up tough, is impressive stuff.


----------



## IainP (Aug 29, 2020)

IainP said:



			Odds on Rory having one of those 3rd round abominations?
Hope not..
		
Click to expand...

Well, still in with a shout. But the worst round in the current top 14.


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 30, 2020)

Those Hojgaard boys can play. Nicolai's had some solid performances and Rasmus looks a serious player. 2 wins before the age of 20, now ranked 60th in the world. His last 4 tournaments he's finished 1, 3, T6 and 2, heck of a run of golf. 6 top 10s, 2 wins this season.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Those Hojgaard boys can play. Nicolai's had some solid performances and Rasmus looks a serious player. 2 wins before the age of 20, now ranked 60th in the world. His last 4 tournaments he's finished 1, 3, T6 and 2, heck of a run of golf. 6 top 10s, 2 wins this season.
		
Click to expand...


Think Rasmus is going to be a top player. Not sure if there will be a rookie of the year (or if it gets carried over as it's been a curtailed season) but he must be nailed on. Could well play himself into the next RC team too


----------



## IainP (Aug 30, 2020)

After the pick up ball without marking incident, we may have a win story developing...


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 31, 2020)

What a putt


----------



## Lazkir (Aug 31, 2020)

Amazing!


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2020)

wow these guys are good!

some stunning golf and a stunning finish, every chance these 2 are only warming up for next week too


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Just when I was ready for my bed! 

Click to expand...

I had a nap for an hour earlier 😎


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 31, 2020)

That car would be smashed to bits if it was that close to our 18th tee.


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			That car would be smashed to bits if it was that close to our 18th tee.
		
Click to expand...


Have to be honest when I saw that the first time I thought of a few Ive played with over the years  safer on the left than right mind


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2020)

Wow, just Wow


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 31, 2020)

Insane


----------



## pendodave (Aug 31, 2020)

Lol. Mental


----------



## fundy (Aug 31, 2020)

good of Rahm to have that penalty shot to ensure all that drama haha 

stunning from both, lets go again on Friday


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 31, 2020)

fundy said:



			good of Rahm to have that penalty shot to ensure all that drama haha 

stunning from both, lets go again on Friday 

Click to expand...

Rhambo loves a win with a penalty shot


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 31, 2020)

Well I thought Johnson’s putt on the 72nd hole was fantastic; Rahm’s on the 73rd hole completely blew it out of the water. Like two heavyweight boxers trading knockout blows, superb finish.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2020)

Watching a bit of the FedEx and Bones is carrying for Justin Thomas as his regular caddy is ill. A question,  the rule of thumb for caddies seems to be 10% of the winnings. I know this may not be precise but is seems to be there or there about. In this instance the caddy is temporary, not his regular. What is the deal likely to be? If Thomas wins will Bones really pick up $1.5m or would it be a lower percentage?


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watching a bit of the FedEx and Bones is carrying for Justin Thomas as his regular caddy is ill. A question,  the rule of thumb for caddies seems to be 10% of the winnings. I know this may not be precise but is seems to be there or there about. In this instance the caddy is temporary, not his regular. What is the deal likely to be? If Thomas wins will Bones really pick up $1.5m or would it be a lower percentage?
		
Click to expand...


been carrying for him for a few weeks, no reason it wouldnt be a similar deal for someone of Bones pedigree


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They don't actually win 15 million straight away.
I think they get a million or so and the rest goes into their PGA Tour pension pot that they can start drawing in later years.
		
Click to expand...


thought it was the other way, $1m into the pension and they get the rest (unless its changed for this year, im sure Horschell gave his caddie $1m+ when he won as did McIlroy last year)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They don't actually win 15 million straight away. 
I think they get a million or so and the rest goes into their PGA Tour pension pot that they can start drawing in later years.
		
Click to expand...

Well that has ruined the image for me. $1m in one hit is nowhere near the fun of $15m.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 4, 2020)

As Bones hasn’t been with JT all season, and for all his wins, I wouldn’t be surprised if the allotted % of the bonus wasn’t split between Bones and his normal caddy (Who’s name escapes me).


----------



## fundy (Sep 4, 2020)

JamesR said:



			As Bones hasn’t been with JT all season, and for all his wins, I wouldn’t be surprised if the allotted % of the bonus wasn’t split between Bones and his normal caddy (Who’s name escapes me).
		
Click to expand...


makes sense


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Watching a bit of the FedEx and Bones is carrying for Justin Thomas as his regular caddy is ill. A question,  the rule of thumb for caddies seems to be 10% of the winnings. I know this may not be precise but is seems to be there or there about. In this instance the caddy is temporary, not his regular. What is the deal likely to be? If Thomas wins will Bones really pick up $1.5m or would it be a lower percentage?
		
Click to expand...

Been on the bag for a while - bones will be on a good rate


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 4, 2020)

Decent stuff at the Tour Championship - DJ and Rahm playing together is top notch entertainment and Rory seems to be trying to prove Bryson's new dad theory.

Saw a bit of the European Tour earlier - Valderrama looks excellent and tough as old boots - a big step up in quality of track from the courses they started back on. I'd watch more of the European Tour if they played courses of this standard regularly.


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2020)

Kaz said:



			There's lots to like with the way the top guys are playing at the tour championship but, on reflection, I've decided I really don't like the format. Even though they've earned it over the season, the handicapping effectively restricts the chances of winning to just a handful of players and the rest are making up the numbers. I'd rather they made it a winner takes all shootout among all the 30 that have qualified.
		
Click to expand...


Formats hideous imo, basically the season finale is a handful of players and a support cast (almost hope im wrong and someone comes out of the blue to win it), much preferred the old format (have to feel for those who were confused by it!)


----------



## fundy (Sep 5, 2020)

DJ and Rahm opening the door to the field


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

Rory. Hah. 28 handicap mistake. 

Wowser.

Mega chunk.


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2020)

Caitlin did well to hold on, cant be many who win on tour without making a single birdie in the final round!

Expect Kaymer might we wondering what if for the 2nd week running


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 6, 2020)

fundy said:



			Caitlin did well to hold on, cant be many who win on tour without making a single birdie in the final round!

Expect Kaymer might we wondering what if for the 2nd week running
		
Click to expand...

Thought Kaymer had saved it with that chip at the last.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 6, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Rory. Hah. 28 handicap mistake.

Wowser.

Mega chunk.
		
Click to expand...

Once in a while it’s nice to see these guys are human


----------



## IainP (Sep 6, 2020)

Just catching up, nice bunker shot from Morikawa!


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 6, 2020)

There's been some impressive hole outs in the last few minutes.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 6, 2020)

Just spotted Cameron Champ is wearing one black shoe and one white shoe. What a clown


----------



## ger147 (Sep 6, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Just spotted Cameron Champ is wearing one black shoe and one white shoe. What a clown 

Click to expand...

The name Jacob Blake is written on the white shoe, the name of the black man shot 7 times in the back by Police in the US recently.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Has there been any mention in commentary about the apparent lack of a standalone 72 hole tournament that should be the Tour Championship?

They started round 1 with their adjusted scores for the Fedex Cup, but there doesn't appear to be any mention of the actual tournament they are playing in this week.
		
Click to expand...

There isn't a separate tournament any more - the Tour Championship is handicap (reverse handicap at that) - winner gets that and the Fedex Cup


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 7, 2020)

I'll join those who think this "handicapping" system is totally ludicrous & wrong. I hope DJ wins it but he's only beaten a small part of the field. Crazy situation, & every player should start equal. If you're going to handicap the field then give shots to No30 & so on. That'll never work either so just make it fair & equal in future.


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 7, 2020)

Yes but I disagree with it 100%..!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So how else should they decide the season-long champion?
		
Click to expand...

Quite simply an order of merit. 

But that's never gonna fly in America as they've got attention spans of children and need to be kept constantly entertained.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So how else should they decide the season-long champion?
		
Click to expand...

I saw an article the other day about this and the writer went along the lines of the Americans love an end of season play off in their sports and apart from home field advantage or seeding there's no benefit in the playoffs for winning your regular season league.

Based on that he said that in his opinion the Tour Championship should start from scratch with everyone level and the winner getting the 15 million.

I don't necessarily agree with that (to be honest I'm not fussy how they do it) but it's one way.


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			There isn't a separate tournament any more - the Tour Championship is handicap (reverse handicap at that) - winner gets that and the Fedex Cup
		
Click to expand...

I read that the true result, without starting handicaps, is used to allocate points for the Official World Golf rankings etc.


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2020)

ExRabbit said:



			I read that the true result without starting handicaps is used to allocate points for the Official World Golf rankings etc.
		
Click to expand...


it is

most of the books were betting on the best 72 hole score as well as the Fedex winner


----------



## fundy (Sep 7, 2020)

Well Played DJ, very impressive

Prefer the old format and a sunday finish but been some great golf this week all the same

Bring on Winged Foot and the US Open


----------



## IainP (Sep 7, 2020)

Well, I find it difficult to be sympathetic with the contrived fed ex thingy being a bit of a damp squib (IMO).
Well done though.


----------



## IanM (Sep 7, 2020)

Regardless, some good quality play tonight...enjoyable watching


----------



## sunshine (Sep 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			Well Played DJ, very impressive

Prefer the old format and a sunday finish but been some great golf this week all the same

Bring on Winged Foot and the US Open 

Click to expand...

Today is a public holiday in the US so Monday finish makes sense


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2020)

Superb control from Johnson, high quality stuff. Great effort by Schauffle as well,  he pushed and pushed.


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 8, 2020)

Really good viewing last night, great win for DJ. 
I really like Schauffele, will definitely be having a pint on him in the upcoming majors.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

Charley Hull has tested positive and out of the ANA Inspiration


----------



## pendodave (Sep 8, 2020)

3-off-the-tee said:



			Really good viewing last night, great win for DJ. 
I really like Schauffele, will definitely be having a pint on him in the upcoming majors.
		
Click to expand...

I won a few bob on Xander each way at the masters last time out.
Sadly, i suspect that this week's performance will make him less of a steal.
I have to say, having two majors left at this time of year is fantastic. Having them every few weeks in the summer is a bit rubbush.
The US fixation on the NFL means that it's unlikely to hapoen again any time soon.


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I won a few bob on Xander each way at the masters last time out.
Sadly, i suspect that this week's performance will make him less of a steal.
I have to say, having two majors left at this time of year is fantastic. Having them every few weeks in the summer is a bit rubbush.
The US fixation on the NFL means that it's unlikely to hapoen again any time soon.
		
Click to expand...


be a 20/1 shot give or take a few points either way


----------



## fundy (Sep 9, 2020)

Koepka out of the US open


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Koepka out of the US open
		
Click to expand...

Injured apparently. https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/54095845

Think he could be out a while especially with a hip injury especially if it impacts turn and imoact


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 9, 2020)

US Open going to be at Pinehurst every five to seven years as USGA move a lot of it's operation there.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 10, 2020)

The Masters Sunday will be a bit different this year - it's scheduled to finish between 7pm and 7.45pm UK time to accommodate them showing American egg ball in the afternoon.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So how else should they decide the season-long champion?
		
Click to expand...

I see that after a season of tournaments someone is leading as in a league.
Let that be it, the winner is now the Worlds #1.
The top 125 then qualify for the Fedex.
The. FedEx could be a competition for the $millions, as is at the moment, in terms of 125' then 70' then 30 .
Then the top 30 play for the money starting equal with no handicap.

The way it happened this week, it was a contest of the top 7 or 8.
Good golf, but didn't seem 100% right.

PS. Bloody red goddawful advert.  Grrr


----------



## sunshine (Sep 10, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			US Open going to be at Pinehurst every five to seven years as USGA move a lot of it's operation there.
		
Click to expand...

Great course - good news


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			The Masters Sunday will be a bit different this year - it's scheduled to finish between 7pm and 7.45pm UK time to accommodate them showing American egg ball in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Just like when tiger won and because of the storm coming in it finished at this time

It's much better .. suits us and them...


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ideal for us in November, play golf in the morning then watch it all unfold over a few beers in the clubhouse through the afternoon.
No Premier League by the looks of it that day either, bonus.
		
Click to expand...

Oh damn - hadn't thought of football - I'm photographing a game that afternoon in Edinburgh.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 10, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Brilliant. Just like when tiger won and because of the storm coming in it finished at this time

It's much better .. suits us and them...
		
Click to expand...

No way! It's great when it finishes at 11pm - perfect evening viewing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 10, 2020)

sunshine said:



			No way! It's great when it finishes at 11pm - perfect evening viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Na, order a take away. Sit down and enjoy the viewing over a curry


----------



## pendodave (Sep 11, 2020)

Just looked at the scores in the Safeway. Saw that Spieth missed the cut with a double on the 18th.
There's a new (to me) feature on the pgatour leaderboard which shows just how he managed it - when you click through on the player and the hole, you can now select 3d shotlink which shows a weird 3d view of the action. If you have a vpn set to the US it even displays the live video for each shot (assuming it was part of the coverage). Nifty.
So i can reveal that he faded his drive almost OB when he needed to hit a draw, got too greedy on his recovery and didn't get out, took a drop, missed the green with a difficult fade around the undergrowth, had a nasty chip and a two putt for a 7. At one point he was laughing manically....


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Just looked at the scores in the Safeway. Saw that Spieth missed the cut with a double on the 18th.
There's a new (to me) feature on the pgatour leaderboard which shows just how he managed it - when you click through on the player and the hole, you can now select 3d shotlink which shows a weird 3d view of the action. If you have a vpn set to the US it even displays the live video for each shot (assuming it was part of the coverage). Nifty.
So i can reveal that he faded his drive almost OB when he needed to hit a draw, got too greedy on his recovery and didn't get out, took a drop, missed the green with a difficult fade around the undergrowth, had a nasty chip and a two putt for a 7. At one point he was laughing manically....
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this. I've been using this feature for a few years now and it's a handy way to keep up with your favourite player when they are not being featured on TV coverage.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

Good to see Amy Boulden winning her first LET title...
But wtf is that trophy about..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304813973204873224


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Good to see Amy Boulden winning her first LET title...
But wtf is that trophy about..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1304813973204873224

Click to expand...


Dunno but I guess she'd  be hoping an udder one comes along soon 😁


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Interesting final day on the ANA with Brooke and Nelly battling out - wouldn't mind either winning and their games are so controlled. I expect the LPGA would still like Lexi to close the gap to increase the drama and add another American into the mix. I'm massively jealous of their golf games right now.

All these players seem to have been around so long and still so young - Brooke, Lexi, Ko, Nelly to some extent and of course Wie normally.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Don't think it will be long before Nelly is World Number 1, but wonder if Brooke's 54 hole record just shows she's killer on closing things out. So sitting on the fence too! I think I'm expecting Brooke to win but I'd probably prefer it the other way round.

Also the two amateurs battling out inside the top 20 (I'm guessing) is fairly impressive. I'd be skipping college and getting a tour card, you never know if you'll lose confidence in your game so now seems the time to make money.


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2020)

For some reason Sky have got the ANA streaming on YouTube, but with regular dead spots where there's just a screen with the tournament name on it, I assume that this isn't what you normally get with Sky golf?


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			For some reason Sky have got the ANA streaming on YouTube, but with regular dead spots where there's just a screen with the tournament name on it, I assume that this isn't what you normally get with Sky golf?
		
Click to expand...

are the dead spots instead of the adverts?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Sounds a bit odd, although going on to check has just shown I'm 9 mins behind on TV and forgot about it! Can skip through a few more ads which is handy.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			are the dead spots instead of the adverts?
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, the dead spots are indeed when the ads are on sky Nick


----------



## pendodave (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks for the tub



Crow said:



			For some reason Sky have got the ANA streaming on YouTube, but with regular dead spots where there's just a screen with the tournament name on it, I assume that this isn't what you normally get with Sky golf?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the tube tip


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			Just checked, the dead spots are indeed when the ads are on sky Nick
		
Click to expand...

Okay, preferable to watching adverts I guess!


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

Crow said:



			Okay, preferable to watching adverts I guess!
		
Click to expand...

easily muted 

btw your a little behind sky so may want to stay off the thread at risk of spoilers


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 13, 2020)

Mirim Lee doing a Lee Trevino at Muirfield job here - chip in queen


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2020)

Brooke, 5w from 215, not a good lie. Really, it looks awesome to me.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

Whats with the back stop at 18 ffs, let them knock it on the green or in the water if they want to go for it


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2020)

Just been watching a bit of Jiminez, seeing if he can hang onto a lead.
He's putting with his left hand as a "claw", so assume the right is more dominant. Interesting as I started on the putting green this morning putting right hand only and dropped two 20 footers in a row.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

enough of a farce this 18th lol


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Back stop wall was ridiculous from the off. Could aide two players making it into the playoff as I’m not sure they’d be going for the green otherwise.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2020)

Just wish they would get on with it.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

I assume we get a play off at 18 now where we all fire at the wall again lol


----------



## Crow (Sep 13, 2020)

How long did that last hole take to play?


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2020)

Often have a pop at the commentators & pundits - don't know who it was but made me smile. Was something like "whoa, Langer & G.Day in the same group, that's gonna be sloooow" 😮


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 13, 2020)

Amazed how much guidance Brooke’s sister has on line. From the outside it sounds like she’s picking the line each time, which in fairness seems to work well 😀


----------



## IainP (Sep 13, 2020)

I now have the Ana play off playing on another device 😁


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 13, 2020)

It's not the best quality play off ever, however, I do like how Nelly Korda gets on with it. Sadly, the other two make up for it.


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

sit, sit, sit. Go!!!!!

yep they dont listen


----------



## fundy (Sep 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Mirim's laundry must be a nightmare with her make-up all over her left shoulder every day.
		
Click to expand...

talking from experience eh


----------



## pendodave (Sep 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Mirim Lee's caddy already quoted as she was between clubs for the approach at 18 and would have had to lay up if not for the backstop.

Really poor decision to put that there.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking how terrible this course was for a major championship....and then I saw the 18th... quite ridiculous. Does the womens' game no credit at all.
Given the distances they hit, they pretty much have the choice of any number of classic US courses, and they play it here. Crazy.
Mind you  the British open was at woburn last year, which is also a disgrace imho.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Mind you  the British open was at woburn last year, which is also a disgrace imho.
		
Click to expand...

Is that based on your own opinion of Woburn. I thought it wasn't that bad a venue for the Ladies Open and -18 won which meant it was definitely scoreable which has to be a good thing for the viewing public doesn't it?. Isn't this course the permanent venue for the ANA Inspiration event though?


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that based on your own opinion of Woburn. I thought it wasn't that bad a venue for the Ladies Open and -18 won which meant it was definitely scoreable which has to be a good thing for the viewing public doesn't it?. Isn't this course the permanent venue for the ANA Inspiration event though?
		
Click to expand...

I could be wrong but I presume the comment is in relation to Woburn not being a links course which many consider British Opens should be rather than a course not fit for a professional event as they're great courses.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 14, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			I could be wrong but I presume the comment is in relation to Woburn not being a links course which many consider British Opens should be rather than a course not fit for a professional event as they're great courses.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it's the British Open. 
Links, or classic heathland are the only two acceptable venues imho.
Woburn is nice enough, well kept, parkland course. It's fine for a run-of-the-mill pro event, but the R&A has responsibilities to the game. Imagine if the mens' were there. No, you can't, and for good reason.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that based on your own opinion of Woburn. I thought it wasn't that bad a venue for the Ladies Open and -18 won which meant it was definitely scoreable which has to be a good thing for the viewing public doesn't it?. Isn't this course the permanent venue for the ANA Inspiration event though?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the ANA has been held there for a long time. It's also not very good. Keeping it there is not going to turn it into Augusta... a "tradition" of being terrible is not exactly something to aspire to.
It's a major championship, it would be nice if it was a decent challenge. As it is, it's most famous for having a big wall you can hit it into on the 18 to avoid playing a difficult shot, and a jacuzzi that they jump into afterwards...


----------



## rksquire (Sep 14, 2020)

Felt really sorry for Korda on the regulation 18th, just hanging around and waiting while Henderson and Kirk took an absolute eternity to resolve their respective issues which, to be honest, were created by the organisers.  We'll never know how that wait affected her, but the birdie putt was poor and nothing like how she'd been putting.  Gutsy performance from Mirim, 2 out of 3 of the chip ins were fortuitous, but I doubt she'll care much this morning.


----------



## DRW (Sep 14, 2020)

Great to watch some live golf via youtube. Wanted Korda to win but what a mad round for lee and the chip ins, in the final round.

That wall, that is crazy, talk about a massive bail out area, pros shouldn't have that and ruin the real drama of going for the green in 2 for that hole.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 14, 2020)

Wasn’t the wall put up because in “normal” times there would of been a spectator stand there and the Ladies would of had the same options when deciding what to do.

No, I don’t agree with it, but that was the explanation I read this morning.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasn’t the wall put up because in “normal” times there would of been a spectator stand there and the Ladies would of had the same options when deciding what to do.

No, I don’t agree with it, but that was the explanation I read this morning.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly it. 

They mentioned it during commentary. I agree with Laura Davies. It should be on stilts.take a punt if you want too, but some of the shots they hit were aimed at it. 

As to the final group. Whatever happened to 3 minutes to look for a ball?


----------



## fundy (Sep 14, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Wasn’t the wall put up because in “normal” times there would of been a spectator stand there and the Ladies would of had the same options when deciding what to do.

No, I don’t agree with it, but that was the explanation I read this morning.
		
Click to expand...


It was their explanation, the main difference is that when there is fans sat there players dont automatically aim at them, when its just a blue padded back board they do


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 14, 2020)

It's been a point a few podcast/commentators have picked up on in the men's game, when players will fly it at the grandstand in a difficult situation to get the free drop and escape without blemishing the card (i.e. deliberately aim for them as the safe play).

It's dangerous when fans are there and not how holes should be played. Forget the ANA, accepting grandstands are acceptable I'd like them all to set it up so that drop zones are difficult "hazards" (e.g. grass grown very long and rugged) to negate players playing it deliberately.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 14, 2020)

There didn't seem much depth for a grandstand. The wall was only 6ft wide ish, and if it was a stand, wouldn't have been much. 
Fair enough, if there used to be one, but the plastic wall wasn't even vaguely equivalent.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 14, 2020)

While it looked nonsense and played it too - it's no different from the grandstands at the mens Open


murphthemog said:



			There didn't seem much depth for a grandstand. The wall was only 6ft wide ish, and if it was a stand, wouldn't have been much.
Fair enough, if there used to be one, but the plastic wall wasn't even vaguely equivalent.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar Link to pic of last year


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 14, 2020)

And a bigger pic Link to pic - I'm surprised it looked so similar - but googling ANA Inspiration 2019 brought up pics of the 18th straight away.


----------



## WJHack (Sep 15, 2020)

US open tee times announced...

Some interesting groups - hope to be able to watch some of Hatton, Stenson and Willet 

*US Open tee-times (all BST)*
*Round one - Thursday, 17 September (* denotes amateur)
11:50* Curtis Luck (Aus), Brandon Wu (US), Ryan Fox (NZ)
*12:01* Joel Dahmen (US), Rasmus Hojgaard (Den), JT Poston (US)
*12:12* Chez Reavie (US), Sung Kang (Kor), Kevin Streelman (US)
*12:23* Kevin Na (US), Jazz Janewattananond (Tha), Matt Wallace (Eng)
*12:34* Brendon Todd (US), Harris English (US), Davis Thompson* (US)
*12:45* Paul Waring (Eng), Victor Perez (Fra), Christiaan Bezuidenhout (SA)
*12:56* Patrick Reed (US), Hideki Matsuyama (Jpn), Jordan Spieth (US)
*13:07* Collin Morikawa (US), Justin Thomas (US), Tiger Woods (US)
*13:18* Matt Kuchar (US), Lucas Glover (US), Graeme McDowell (NI)
*13:29* Ryo Ishikawa (Jpn), Charles Howell III (US), Max Homa (US)
*13:40* Kurt Kitayama (US), Robert Macintyre (Sco), Sandy Scott* (Sco)
*17:21 *Adam Long (US), Eduard Rousaud* (Spa), Mike Lorenzo-Vera (Fra)
*17:32 *Lukas Michel* (Aus), Lucas Herbert (Aus), Matt Jones (Aus)
*17:43* Si Woo Kim (Kor), Ryan Palmer (US), Rafael Cabrera-Bello (Spa)
*17:54* Joaquin Niemann (Chi), Sungjae Im (Kor), Cameron Champ (US)
*18:05* Gary Woodland (US), Andy Ogletree* US), Shane Lowry (Ire)
*18:16* Dustin Johnson (US), Bryson DeChambeau (US), Tony Finau (US)
*13:27* Phil Mickelson (US), Paul Casey (Eng), Jon Rahm (Spa)
*18:38* Rickie Fowler (US), Matthew Wolff (US), Viktor Hovland (Nor)
*18:49* Davis Riley (US), Romain Langasque (Fra), Will Zalatoris (US)
*19:00* Matthias Schwab (Aut), Cole Hammer* (US), Alex Noren (Swe)
*19:11* Paul Barjon (Fra), Connor Syme (Sco), Marty Jertson (US)
*Starting at hole 10
11:50* Greyson Sigg (US), Daniel Balin (US), JC Ritchie (SA)
*12:01* Ricky Castillo* (US), Brian Harman (US), Andy Sullivan (Eng)
*12:12* Tom Lewis (Eng), Preston Summerhays* (US), Jason Kokrak (US)
*12:23* Jimmy Walker (US), Martin Kaymer (Ger), John Augenstein* (US)
*12:34* Tyler Duncan (US), Thomas Detry (Bel), Erik Van Rooyen (SA)
*12:45* Tyrrell Hatton (Eng), Henrik Stenson (Swe), Danny Willett (Eng)
*12:56* Sergio Garcia (Spa), Webb Simpson (US), Jason Day (Aus)
*13:07* Rory McIlroy (NI), Adam Scott (Aus), Justin Rose (Eng)
*13:18 *Ian Poulter (Eng), Patrick Cantlay (US), Steve Stricker (US)
*13:29* Mackenzie Hughes (Can), Adam Hadwin (Can), Corey Conners (Can)
*13:40* Sebastian Munoz (Col), Chun Ant Yu* (Tpe), Justin Harding (SA)
*13:51* Dan McCarthy (US), Scott Hend (Aus), Ryan Vermeer (US)
*17:10 *Taylor Pendrith (Can), Richy Werenski (US), Renato Paratore (Ita)
*17:21* Jim Herman (US), John Pak* (US), Thomas Pieters (Bel)
*17:32* Michael Thompson (US), Andrew Putnam (US), Chesson Hadley (US)
*17:43* Marc Leishman (Aus), Bernd Wiesberger (Aut), Cameron Smith (Aus)
*17:54* Lee Westwood (Eng), James Sugrue* (Ire), Bubba Watson (US)
*18:05* Daniel Berger (US), Matthew Fitzpatrick (Eng), Branden Grace (SA)
*18:16* Kevin Kisner (US), Tommy Fleetwood (Eng), Abraham Ancer (Mex)
*18:27* Louis Oosthuizen (SA), Zach Johnson (US), Keegan Bradley (US)
*18:38 *Xander Schauffele (US), Billy Horschel (US), Brandt Snedeker (US)
*18:49 *Shugo Imahira (Jpn), Byeong-Hun An (Kor), Takumi Kanaya* (Jpn)
*19:00 *Danny Lee (NZ), Mark Hubbard (US), Lanto Griffin (US)
*19:11* Stephan Jaeger (Ger), Lee Hodges (US), Adrian Otaegui (Spa)


----------



## fundy (Sep 15, 2020)

Zach Johnson on his 1st hole this Thursday: No, we’re not on the edge. I thought we could be on the edge, but we’ve surpassed it. It’s pretty much gone, which is unfortunate..they’ve lost the golf course. I feel for the membership, the spectators and the USGA! 

If youve seen Billy Fosters video youll know what he means!!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 16, 2020)

This is what the US Open is all about, carnage. I love it. At Shinnecock they totally lost the course on the Saturday and I found it fascinating viewing. Wouldn't be great if it was every week, but once a year I love watching the guys really struggle.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			This is what the US Open is all about, carnage. I love it. At Shinnecock they totally lost the course on the Saturday and I found it fascinating viewing. Wouldn't be great if it was every week, but once a year I love watching the guys really struggle.
		
Click to expand...

Twice this year - we had that at the Memorial - when they deliberately ruined the course because it was getting dug up at the end of the tournament


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/54146011

Interesting piece on the last time it was at this course, partly seen via Kenneth Ferrie, a local player to here who had a hot streak around that time. His tip would seem to be absolutely relevant having seen some of the posts doing the rounds. Make sure you are at the bottom of greens, you don't want to be putting downhill. Anyone who has played a practice round can not say they have not been warned.


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 16, 2020)

Sam Horsfield has had to withdraw after a postive test for Covid.  Shame for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

I put my bets on today. Tried to pick pretty accurate ball-strikers so they can hit the right parts of the greens, hopefully. Went for Rahm, W.Simpson, Berger, Hatton, and an outsider in Hojgaard. Also a little first round leader bet on DJ just in case he tears it up tomorrow.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I put my bets on today. Tried to pick pretty accurate ball-strikers so they can hit the right parts of the greens, hopefully. Went for Rahm, W.Simpson, Berger, Hatton, and an outsider in Hojgaard. Also a little first round leader bet on DJ just in case he tears it up tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

It'll certainly be interesting to see how hojgaard gets on.
I've got Fitzpatrick top 10 and leishman top 20. Poor sods...


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

Some start for Spieth. Bogey-Double-Par-Birdie-Birdie-Birdie. Tiger seems really frustrated early, couple of audible f-bombs already.


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2020)

Greens softer and some pretty generous pins it seems, wonder if they were worried theyd gone too far. Expect today may be the easiest day though!


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2020)

Matt Wallace obviously thinks hes on the Trilby tour lol, gets his caddie to tend the flag from 50 yards away on the back of the green and promptly fats it onto the front edge


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306603534360641536
Also gaining strokes on the field in putting, always a good sign for Rory.


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2020)

Only Thursday morning and McGinley in need of a lie down already lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			Only Thursday morning and McGinley in need of a lie down already lol
		
Click to expand...

I've got it muted. The half an hour before play with him wittering on was painful to listen to.

Back to back birds for TW.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 17, 2020)

Loving the old school, American, straight edges on the greens.


----------



## IainP (Sep 17, 2020)

Ooh, a chunk from Woods on 18.
Anyone have cash on -5 leading? 😏


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 17, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Loving the old school, American, straight edges on the greens.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're on your own. The whole course set up is very jarring on the eyes.  Just doesnt look right to me!


----------



## fundy (Sep 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Seems like the afternoon lot are scoring better than this morning. Is that really just down to them having the advantage of seeing how the course played this morning and attacking it a bit more? Wouldn't they all know that from their practice rounds?
		
Click to expand...


They hadnt tipped gallons of water on the greens before the practise rounds as they clearly did last night


----------



## Captainron (Sep 17, 2020)

I wanted this to beat the pro’s up big time. Hopefully they sub air these greens and hide the pins away tomorrow


----------



## pendodave (Sep 17, 2020)

Captainron said:



			I wanted this to beat the pro’s up big time. Hopefully they sub air these greens and hide the pins away tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

A lot of chat that it'll be harder the weekend because there's not enough daylight to get everyone round if it's too hard thurs/Fri.
On a seperare note, I know it's a bit of a thing on old school US courses, but thick rough surrounding every green is pretty rubbish. I'm definitely not a fan (which will obviously bother them a great deal).


----------



## IainP (Sep 17, 2020)

Crazy in the Tony, Bryson, Dustin group - 3 calls for rules officials for ball movement concerns in 3 holes!


----------



## Crow (Sep 17, 2020)

Either the greens aren't as tough as people are making out or Lee Westwood is a much better putter than people give him credit for.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 17, 2020)

Crow said:



			Either the greens aren't as tough as people are making out or Lee Westwood is a much better putter than people give him credit for.
		
Click to expand...

Both I think


----------



## sunshine (Sep 18, 2020)

Crow said:



			Either the greens aren't as tough as people are making out or Lee Westwood is a much better putter than people give him credit for.
		
Click to expand...

I've always felt his putting was just plain average, with good days and bad days, it just doesn't compare to his superb long game. His chipping is pretty dodgy though.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 18, 2020)

Dan2501 said:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306603534360641536
Also gaining strokes on the field in putting, always a good sign for Rory.
		
Click to expand...

What an insightful stat. Great find


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Good start for Westwood. Think his major opportunity has gone and don't think he'll have enough to win this but if the putter can keep ticking over who knows. He's not going to miss too many fairways


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good start for Westwood. Think his major opportunity has gone and don't think he'll have enough to win this but if the putter can keep ticking over who knows. He's not going to miss too many fairways
		
Click to expand...

Seen plenty of good starts from him over the years . Its the next three days that count.

Still, I've always had a bet on him in majors out of some kind of local loyalty  - this year the same. But, an each way bet at 150-1 ain't too bad a shout as he's well capable of bagging a place.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good start for Westwood. Think his major opportunity has gone and don't think he'll have enough to win this but if the putter can keep ticking over who knows. He's not going to miss too many fairways
		
Click to expand...

I wondered why he started so badly today, then I came on here and saw my answer. #homerskissofdeath


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2020)

650 fans to be allowed into the Scottish Open next month


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 18, 2020)

This is a proper golf course & a shame it's not used more often. All the expensive equipment & helpful golf ball, & still these best players can't hit fairways!


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Scoring not so good today, will be interesting to see how Rory and JT cope with the conditions.
		
Click to expand...


lets hope they dont water it overnight and it gets even harder tomorrow 

some effort from Bryson to have 8 birdies and an eagle over 2 rounds too, can almost hear the outcry now if he wins


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2020)

So..for some reason they didn't play much in Portugal today..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306998180639318020


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I'm actively willing him to miss putts, really don't want him to win anything, ever. Not for any rational reason either, nothing wrong with what he's doing I just don't like it.
		
Click to expand...


Amazing how much dislike there is for someone challenging the norm and trying to find better ways of doing things, being innovative and putting himself up there to be shot at. His abrasive personality will certainly turn some off to be not sure Id be as polite as he is most of the time they way hes being treated/commentated on.

Listen to the commentary on him and McIlroy and the different lenses theyre being viewed through is phenomenal

Theres a long queue happy to shoot him down mind


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			So..for some reason they didn't play much in Portugal today..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306998180639318020

Click to expand...


There was a vid I saw earlier with a stream behind one of the greens, it was running at about 30mph and not far from changing course across the green!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I wondered why he started so badly today, then I came on here and saw my answer. #homerskissofdeath 

Click to expand...

It's a gift/curse


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

47 minutes from when McIlroy teed off to when he hit his tee shot on 3! Gonna be some coming back tomorrow morning lol


----------



## Whydowedoit (Sep 18, 2020)

Reed going well, looks good. The Winged Foot clubhouse is something else isn't it? Looks like something out of the fog in Hound of the Baskervilles!


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Calling it now - Bryson will have the overnight lead.
		
Click to expand...

the betting mkts agree with you!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 18, 2020)

Just sitting down to watch it. 

Has the wind picked up today?


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Just sitting down to watch it.

Has the wind picked up today?
		
Click to expand...

yeah bit windier and the greens a bit drier but also the pins far less friendly than they were yesterday


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 18, 2020)

fundy said:



			yeah bit windier and the greens a bit drier but also the pins far less friendly than they were yesterday
		
Click to expand...



Good.  Was hoping for it to be tougher.


----------



## fundy (Sep 18, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Good.  Was hoping for it to be tougher.
		
Click to expand...

its getting there, hopefully go up another notch tomorrow


----------



## Imurg (Sep 18, 2020)

It almost seems wrong that someone (Victor Perez) can be level par for his round after 7 holes, have jumped 52 places up the leaderboard and still be, currently, 1 outside the cut...
And Chez Reavie is even after 10 and jumped 70 to just inside the cut...
Mad...


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 18, 2020)

Patrick and Bryson last group tomorrow - excellent stuff.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 19, 2020)

That wasn't really an enjoyable watch last night. On one hand, they've done exactly what has been suggested to temper the big hitters, which has worked for most, just not the big hitter they really want to temper....😊. On the other hand, it really makes for lousy viewing when you see so many big names missing the cut with a lot in double figures over par. It's almost like televising our Sunday medal 😀, the medal may even be more fun to watch 🤣. 

Of course hitting the fairway more improves your chances into the greens, but there were an awful lot of missed putts out there yesterday too, especially from close up, the sort of putt that is bread and butter for them most weeks. 

These are the best players in the game being made to look less than ordinary at times. It may be an interesting idea to try this on more courses, it may stop the bombers, we may see an improvement in the way they play sacrificing distance for positions, plotting their way round as golf was intended. Or they may just improve their driving, but I don't think I'd want to pay Sky Sports much to watch this kind of carnage on a weekly basis, I'd just doesn't hold any interest for me, I can just relive my own last round to watch this kind of golf🤣🤣.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 19, 2020)

I think it made good viewing, unlike n-m-w, because it seemed to me that it showed up what it means when they miss the fairway when driving.
Each week we see these pro with figures such as 6 fairways from 12 drives, for example, and yet they are making pars and birdies. 
This week those missed fairways are costing them. Sure the greens are hard, but I saw an awful lot of them not getting to the greens in regulation.
The rough wouldn't let them.
B de C has worked this out. Knowing he will miss fairways he figures he will miss close enough to hack a wedge or 9 to the green.
I will watch the third day particularly to see how many fairway misses put these guys in trouble.
I think it will be very revealing about how the rest of the tour has allowed bad driving to go unpunished.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

A while since Ive seen a pro have a 6 putt lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Missed that - who?
		
Click to expand...

Danny Lee had 4 foot for par at 18 and walked off with 9 on all accounts


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2020)

Some moving parts in Wolff's swing! What with him and Bryson it's making my eyes bleed...plenty of Louis to warm the heart though!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Some moving parts in Wolff's swing! What with him and Bryson it's making my eyes bleed...plenty of Louis to warm the heart though!
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely love Wolff's swing, I could watch him all day. It's a work of art. And he's tearing it up today as well. Bryson has been a bit out of sorts by he still seems to get by.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I absolutely love Wolff's swing, I could watch him all day. It's a work of art. And he's tearing it up today as well. Bryson has been a bit out of sorts by he still seems to get by.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh the rich tapestry and all that - I think it's a shocker! Bounce, bounce again, lift left heel and smash it...plain ugly to me!


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ahh the rich tapestry and all that - I think it's a shocker! Bounce, bounce again, lift left heel and smash it...plain ugly to me!
		
Click to expand...

not about how, about how many


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Ahh the rich tapestry and all that - I think it's a shocker! Bounce, bounce again, lift left heel and smash it...plain ugly to me!
		
Click to expand...

His swing is like ballet.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			His swing is like ballet. 

Click to expand...


can just see Amanda trying to imagine what your swing looks like now


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

fundy said:



			can just see Amanda trying to imagine what your swing looks like now 

Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing like Wolff's, I can tell you that.


----------



## IainP (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Ouch -  and if you believe the USGA shot tracker he finally holed a 7 footer for that! Need to find video of that!
		
Click to expand...

Seems the cameras may not have captured it 😞
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/US-Open-2020-Danny-Lee-Winged-Foot-Six-Putt


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

someone let Coltart know that Bryson has hit more fairways than Wolff has and to commentate accordingly, really getting boring


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Technically, he hasn't. But I take your point.
		
Click to expand...


Bored of listening to comms slating Brysons approach and telling us how sensational Wolff was when he hit 2 of 14 fairways (and 12/42 in the week, Bryson hit more than that 3 round total in 2)

Just wish theyd actually understand the approach both are taking is the same and treat them the same rather than lauding one and trying to knock the other at every opportunity

Making me want Bryson to win more and more lol

PS he has now


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's a fair point.

TBH I'm finding it pretty boring - big hitting, not really caring if they hit fairway or not, and trusting to luck that when they miss fairways they can still get it on the green. Courses I play, you just can't do that at all.
		
Click to expand...


The funny thing is this was supposed to be the course you couldnt, but they cut the rough and watered the greens (like they almost always do)


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

went to moan it had missed right, went to moan it had missed left and in she goes lol


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Would love that but it's Wolff's to lose now I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Wolff hasn't played brilliantly but has scrambled well and had the breaks. He doesn't look fully in control imo so my money would be on someone else to come through the pack.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Defo going for Louis or Xander.

And I'm not being pretentious, I just can't spell their surnames 🤪😅🍻
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's Oestrogen and Soufflé.


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Going to be 7 or 8 with genuine chances tomorrow, hoping they dry the greens out some more and then I think the front 2 will be there to be shot at and we could have one helluva finish


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Bryson's hit 17/42 fairways (31st) but he's a positive fairway finder compared to Wolff's dismal 12/42 (58th)

But they're both up there on the GIR stats (8th and 14th)
		
Click to expand...


3rd and 18th in shots gained off the tee (Rory in 2nd)

Hard to argue with Brysons approach to try and overpower the course because they didnt make the rough penal enough that he couldnt!


----------



## Crow (Sep 19, 2020)

What happened to Reed on the back 9, eight over!


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Bryson's hit 17/42 fairways (31st) but he's a positive fairway finder compared to Wolff's dismal 12/42 (58th)

But they're both up there on the GIR stats (8th and 14th)
		
Click to expand...


Shots gained tee to green is clearly the best guide so far and driving it in the fairway is no barrier to that!

SG TTG:
1) Bryson
2=) Wolff
2=) Matsuyama

everyone with a chance is in the top 20


----------



## fundy (Sep 19, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I have a comp tomorrow and have built up so much bad karma sitting in front of the telly for hours willing certain individuals to drop shots! 

Click to expand...


haha have some good karma, play well


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

No surprise with reed some of his attempted escapes were poor. The commentators were highlighting the technical issues at set up, too much loft, too open etc .. and they all dropped back in the rough.

Wolff is interesting but his swing could fall over easily, I think he is streaky, and for his sake the streak keeps going... otherwise we will see him drop away like Justin Thomas


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2020)

Crow said:



			What happened to Reed on the back 9, eight over!
		
Click to expand...

Makes Rory's round on day two look a little better 😀. 

I'm not sure that Wolff will hold it together down the stretch, could easily have a day like Reed. I'm still hoping Rory can have one of his better rounds, but I think Louis is the better bet, although I wouldn't mind Matsuyama sneaking it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 20, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Some moving parts in Wolff's swing! What with him and Bryson it's making my eyes bleed...plenty of Louis to warm the heart though!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Yeah, strokes gained really nails it compared to traditional stats.

I quite like Bryson's chat when he gets interviewed. Just hate the way he plays golf. Can't deny it's working for him though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, he's sussed  it. Or, rather, they all have and have done for some while. It's just that in this rough, BdeC is long enough to make his second shot from the rough with wedges, 9s etc , so able to get to green ( by pitching on it, as opposed to chasing on it).
Nearly all the courses the pros play will allow second shots from going off the fairway. Non fairway is not penal enough.
Imagine if there were loads of gorse, bramble, or rhododendrons bushes for them to land in, where they would have to take an unplayable drop, or even go back to play again.?
Then they would have to straighten those drives!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, he's sussed  it. Or, rather, they all have and have done for some while. It's just that in this rough, BdeC is long enough to make his second shot from the rough with wedges, 9s etc , so able to get to green ( by pitching on it, as opposed to chasing on it).
Nearly all the courses the pros play will allow second shots from going off the fairway. Non fairway is not penal enough.
Imagine if there were loads of gorse, bramble, or rhododendrons bushes for them to land in, where they would have to take an unplayable drop, or even go back to play again.?
Then they would have to straighten those drives!
		
Click to expand...

I agree.
There was one player that played his second shot from the OTHER COURSE.
Might have been Bryson , I can’t remember for sure.
surely if your off the course you are playing that should be OOB.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			No surprise with reed some of his attempted escapes were poor. The commentators were highlighting the technical issues at set up, too much loft, too open etc .. and they all dropped back in the rough.

Wolff is interesting but his swing could fall over easily, I think he is streaky, and for his sake the streak keeps going... otherwise we will see him drop away like Justin Thomas
		
Click to expand...

Any of them can fall away. Reeds swing is as consistent as anyone's normally.
It was interesting to see the slow motion of  Wolfs swing.
Twirly whirly backswing, but the downswing was classic. The bit that mattered.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



View attachment 32437

Click to expand...

That’s some swing plane.
But it works and he repeats it consistently, that’s all that matters.
I hope he wins.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I agree.
There was one player that played his second shot from the OTHER COURSE.
Might have been Bryson , I can’t remember for sure.
surely if your off the course you are playing that should be OOB.
		
Click to expand...

Hope not. We have that at our club. Regular shots from main course often drift
( ahem, slice) to the fairway of the other course.!
I do agree with you though.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Any of them can fall away. Reeds swing is as consistent as anyone's normally.
It was interesting to see the slow motion of  Wolfs swing.
Twirly whirly backswing, but the downswing was classic. The bit that mattered.
		
Click to expand...

Reed has changed his swing to fade the ball.
It’s putting things in his normally good swing that aren’t usually there.
But it means he will overdo it at times.
Under pressure that might not work out.
But he dosnt hit it as far as Wolff and Bryson and it shows in his approach shots he can’t control it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Any of them can fall away. Reeds swing is as consistent as anyone's normally.
It was interesting to see the slow motion of  Wolfs swing.
Twirly whirly backswing, but the downswing was classic. The bit that mattered.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Reed was just making some poor shot choices.
Regarding Wolff, if his backswing is designed to get him to the correct position for his downswing then he is in danger.. if not then he is probably going to have a decade+ of top golf. Really depends on his swing philosphy, does he just worry about through impact or is he thinking about hitting positions like Justin Thomas ..


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hope not. We have that at our club. Regular shots from main course often drift
( ahem, slice) to the fairway of the other course.!
I do agree with you though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes for us ams I understand.
But if you only had one course and you miss it , it’s oob.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 20, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes, Reed was just making some poor shot choices.
Regarding Wolff, if his backswing is designed to get him to the correct position for his downswing then he is in danger.. if not then he is probably going to have a decade+ of top golf. Really depends on his swing philosphy, does he just worry about through impact or is he thinking about hitting positions like Justin Thomas ..
		
Click to expand...


Believe it or not he feels like he is taking the club straight back.  Hahaha


It's his swing.  He has worked with his coach to sort out his downswing which is unreal.  


He can also absolutely shift the ball. 


I'd love to see him do it today.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes, Reed was just making some poor shot choices.
Regarding Wolff, if his backswing is designed to get him to the correct position for his downswing then he is in danger.. if not then he is probably going to have a decade+ of top golf. Really depends on his swing philosphy, does he just worry about through impact or is he thinking about hitting positions like Justin Thomas ..
		
Click to expand...

Always been the way it is - he's got a long top level career ahead of him


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Believe it or not he feels like he is taking the club straight back.  Hahaha


It's his swing.  He has worked with his coach to sort out his downswing which is unreal. 


He can also absolutely shift the ball.


I'd love to see him do it today. 

Click to expand...

Yeah his distance is incredible like Tony Finau ... I watch it and just wonder where did that come from


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 20, 2020)

If I was a betting man I would be lumping money on Louis he must have a great chance, Wolf and Bryson must get caught out only hitting 2-3 fairways. 

But I said previous that Bryson would have no chance on this course so what do I know 😂


----------



## Springveldt (Sep 20, 2020)

The 2 guys leading have shown that if you hit it far enough then you can miss fairways. This is supposed to be the toughest test as well, what happens when they play more open courses. 
I’m wondering if we will see a shift in the pro game soon, especially if Bryson goes on to contend at Augusta as wel.


----------



## IainP (Sep 20, 2020)

Anyone know what Westie's fairway hit stat is at the US Open?
See he's had a mini pop - "tournament used to be about hitting fairways & greens"


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Anyone know what Westie's fairway hit stat is at the US Open?
See he's had a mini pop - "tournament used to be about hitting fairways & greens"
		
Click to expand...

48%
20 of 42
57% GiR
31 of 54


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Anyone know what Westie's fairway hit stat is at the US Open?
See he's had a mini pop - "tournament used to be about hitting fairways & greens"
		
Click to expand...


ranks 14th having hit 20 of 42 fairways

https://www.usopen.com/stats/player-stats.html#!fairways-hit

ranks T16 having hit 31/54 GIR

https://www.usopen.com/stats/player-stats.html#!greens-in-regulation


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			ranks 14th having hit 20 of 42 fairways

https://www.usopen.com/stats/player-stats.html#!fairways-hit

ranks T16 having hit 31/54 GIR

https://www.usopen.com/stats/player-stats.html#!greens-in-regulation

Click to expand...

There's an echo in here....in here....in here


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

For those who like to watch a pro 6 putt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307662444823801857


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			For those who like to watch a pro 6 putt 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307662444823801857

Click to expand...

The 3rd putt was embarrassing, and continued to be. The first two were just how it is. Pretty unprofessional. If you are going to carry on like that then he should have laughed at the end, not tried to break his putter.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The 3rd putt was embarrassing, and continued to be. The first two were just how it is. Pretty unprofessional. If you are going to carry on like that then he should have laughed at the end, not tried to break his putter.
		
Click to expand...


hes only human, pretty sure plenty of us would do far worse having been beaten up by that golf course for 4 days!


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

wow Sabbatini!!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			hes only human, pretty sure plenty of us would do far worse having been beaten up by that golf course for 4 days!
		
Click to expand...

Professional pride though?


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Comedy gold
		
Click to expand...

file that in tried to be too clever lol


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Professional pride though?
		
Click to expand...

meh not sure he was thinking that much by then, if hes doing it all the time fair enough but as a one off so be it

the withdraw through injury is worse imho


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			meh not sure he was thinking that much by then, if hes doing it all the time fair enough but as a one off so be it

the withdraw through injury is worse imho
		
Click to expand...

I haven't followed it that closely. Was it the Rory 'wisdom tooth' injury? 😄.

I appreciate I have never been in that situation but I don't like the sight of pro's in any sport giving up like that.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I haven't followed it that closely. Was it the Rory 'wisdom tooth' injury? 😄.

I appreciate I have never been in that situation but I don't like the sight of pro's in any sport giving up like that.
		
Click to expand...


wrist injury, wonder if the injury came smashing his bag


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Lol - watch to the end!

What a game - really can drive you crazy when it's going badly.
		
Click to expand...

Lee has been struggling with a wrist injury for some time. Being a (quasi) Kiwi, i've followed his 'progress' for some time. Frustrating situation for him, but Golf is as much in the head as about raw ability. Lee, unfortunately, seems to be somewhat fragile in that department - for all his other qualities.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

The first two putts didn’t touch the hole the rest was just petulance... needs to go an plough a field, mine some coal or stack shelves in the local supermarket to realise how lucky he is ... muppet


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			The 2 guys leading have shown that if you hit it far enough then you can miss fairways. This is supposed to be the toughest test as well, what happens when they play more open courses.
I’m wondering if we will see a shift in the pro game soon, especially if Bryson goes on to contend at Augusta as wel.
		
Click to expand...

That's right, except that this is an open course, as nearly all PGA tour courses are.
As I said earlier, put some bushes off the sides of the fairways. Best players, like us, can't hit a ball lying in the middle of a bush.
So they have to take a drop, so regardless of how far they can hit, they have to lose a shot.
Heavy grass rough is no deterrent to a wedge.


----------



## bradleywedge (Sep 20, 2020)

English having to reload on the 1st because they could not find his ball in the rough sums up this course in a nutshell


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 20, 2020)

That first green is brutal, Rorys putt to to about 5 foot and back down to the front!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

I just had a glance at the leaderboard. Not one player under par for today's round at the moment. Unreal.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I just had a glance at the leaderboard. Not one player under par for today's round at the moment. Unreal.
		
Click to expand...

That's not entertaining to watch in my opinion...but, hey..it is what it is.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			That's not entertaining to watch in my opinion...but, hey..it is what it is.
		
Click to expand...

I've said it elsewhere but I prefer it when they struggle. I'm sure one or two will come into their own and be under par by the end, and then you know they've played superbly to be there. I definitely prefer this to someone like DJ smashing -25 each week.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			They need to play courses that actual penalise wayward drives. Trees, bushes, water. This bomb and gouge stuff is pretty boring.
		
Click to expand...

Its almost as if the USGA set it up for Bryson........


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 20, 2020)

It's miserable golf. Not enjoyable to watch, the greens are stupid.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Its almost as if the USGA set it up for Bryson........

Click to expand...

if thats the case why has everyone being saying his approach is totally wrong for a course like this and he'll be found out???


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

What excites me about Majors is the possibility of someone putting a run together over the back 9 on Sunday..knocking in 3 or 4 birdies to put pressure on the leaders who then have to respond by playing good golf or capitulate and hand it to someone else.
I just see no chance of that on this course the way it's set up
Assume Bryson pars in from here ( leading at -4) and Wolfe goes backwards...even Louis has to make 3 birdies with no bogies just to force a playoff...
There's nobody else in the same time zone.

Roll on the Masters...


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			if thats the case why has everyone being saying his approach is totally wrong for a course like this and he'll be found out???
		
Click to expand...

Everyone's wrong?


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Everyone's wrong?
		
Click to expand...


they are, just a case of how long it takes the majority to realise they are


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 20, 2020)

Bryson is clearly winning this one. 

How predictable


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Imurg said:



			What excites me about Majors is the possibility of someone putting a run together over the back 9 on Sunday..knocking in 3 or 4 birdies to put pressure on the leaders who then have to respond by playing good golf or capitulate and hand it to someone else.
I just see no chance of that on this course the way it's set up
Assume Bryson pars in from here ( leading at -4) and Wolfe goes backwards...even Louis has to make 3 birdies with no bogies just to force a playoff...
There's nobody else in the same time zone.

Roll on the Masters...
		
Click to expand...


not sure youre going to enjoy that in autumnal conditions when length going to be even more of a factor


----------



## Imurg (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			not sure youre going to enjoy that in autumnal conditions when length going to be even more of a factor 

Click to expand...

Maybe not but there's always a chance at Augusta


----------



## birdyhunter (Sep 20, 2020)

Wolff at the 7th.. 170 yard par 3.  Pitching wedge.. perfectly normal


----------



## cs1986 (Sep 20, 2020)

I like that it's a challenge and the scores aren't stupidly low. Can get boring seeing "drive, short fairway iron, 5ft putt, birdie". I like seeing pros in tight spots and seeing how they deal with it and the types of recovery shots they play. Also really shows who has the mental game (not Danny Lee).

Don't want Wolff to win it as I can't be bothered to hear the US commentators talk about how great his win was for the next 5 years and hyping him up to the gods and comparing him to Tiger. They love to get carried away about a young golfer.

It's Bryson's to lose. Would have been nice to see Oosthuizen win but I think he needs to be in the clubhouse at -2 to have any kind of shot


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 20, 2020)

I do get weary of the gestures and comments after a poor shot - I guess its self preservation if you always convince yourself it was someone/thing elses fault. Bryson's chatter is about as irritating as I find him in general!


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

9th halved in eagle 3s lol


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			9th halved in eagle 3s lol
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant golf that. Only "excitement" now is between these 2, nobody's going to make a charge now.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

Do people really think the rough isn't punishing? Earlier this week we saw Tiger among others duffing their shots out of it. If it doesn't look punishing now it's because Bryson and Wolff are that good at playing out of it.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

Enjoying this - I like the four majors to be distinct from each other


----------



## IainP (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			wow Sabbatini!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Just caught up on that one..oops!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2020)

They need Wolff to be miked up. It would be x rated for sure.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They need Wolff to be miked up. It would be x rated for sure.
		
Click to expand...


not sure Dougherty got anymore apologies left for his F bombs haha


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

-3 through 12 holes in the final group when no one else in the field is under par is mighty impressive, still got to get over the line though


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

I normally like Nick Dougherty but he plainly doesn't like Bryson. He's been having digs at him all week. Not needed really from a commentator.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They need Wolff to be miked up. It would be x rated for sure.
		
Click to expand...

With no crowds there he doesn't need to be miked up, we can hear him clearly 🤬😳.

Plenty have said it before, no need for the apology. The commentator didn't swear. If you don't want it broadcast turn off the mikes or put in a delay and turn it down for that moment.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I normally like Nick Dougherty but he plainly doesn't like Bryson. He's been having digs at him all week. Not needed really from a commentator.
		
Click to expand...


its so boring, every compliment is backhanded, constantly stressing on any negative they can find

can you imagine the commentary if Rory was 3 clear and the only player under par on the day lol


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I normally like Nick Dougherty but he plainly doesn't like Bryson. He's been having digs at him all week. Not needed really from a commentator.
		
Click to expand...

He's not wrong though. The guy is painfully ridiculously slow. I really hope he blows up and throws this away but i dont thi k he will, Wolff has lost his head now and wont get it back, probably theough being paired with dechambeau!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			its so boring, every compliment is backhanded, constantly stressing on any negative they can find

can you imagine the commentary if Rory was 3 clear and the only player under par on the day lol
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 100%, he's meant to be impartial but I don't think he's hidden his dislike very well. Not only is BDC under par, he's not had a single round over par in the championship, which frankly is unbelievable.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			He's not wrong though. The guy is painfully ridiculously slow. I really hope he blows up and throws this away but i dont thi k he will, Wolff has lost his head now and wont get it back, probably theough being paired with dechambeau!
		
Click to expand...

I know slow play is a big issue, but on the final round of potentially his first major win, is the one time I would maybe cut him a little slack and not mention it to be honest.


----------



## IainP (Sep 20, 2020)

Rafa thins one, Viktor chunks one, Rory & Zach chomping - it's like a club Sunday medal! 😁🙂


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

Fore left .... we have seen the bomb ... now the gouge 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## cs1986 (Sep 20, 2020)

Love how as it's US coverage they seem to have forgotten to show Oosthuizen these last few holes. Sure he isn't going to win but he's still 3rd in a major. Happy to show English, Shauffele and Z. Johnson though


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I know slow play is a big issue, but on the final round of potentially his first major win, is the one time I would maybe cut him a little slack and not mention it to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

No way. He is painfully slow, and should be pinged for it. Big time. Now is a great time to make an example of slow play, and how bad it is for the game.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

IainP said:



			Rafa thins one, Viktor chunks one, Rory & Zach chomping - it's like a club Sunday medal! 😁🙂
		
Click to expand...

That suits me nicely, Webb Simpson is in the clubhouse and I need him in the top ten to make back anything from my bets.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2020)

4up with 4 to play for the big lad. Looks like game over for Wolff. Head gone. Quality golf from Bryson, just wish he'd speed up a bit, painful at times.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

Walking it - he was right - it’s how to win at least on a course where few others can attack it

He’s reinvented himself since I took his pic at Carnoustie two years ago


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 20, 2020)

Hit it miles then gouge it out the rough, it’s not great to watch.
But he’s winning 
No slow play penalties then ,it’s painful to watch.


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That suits me nicely, Webb Simpson is in the clubhouse and I need him in the top ten to make back anything from my bets. 

Click to expand...

I needed Casey (finished bogey, par double), DJ and JT as top 10 to get anything from them. The latter 2 appear to have managed it. But my best bet was "Bryson and Xander to finish top 10". Think that one's safe now! Handy at 11/1!


----------



## User62651 (Sep 20, 2020)

Does he still have the same length iron set?
Watching it although it's not too exciting.
The message BDC is sending out is bulk up and rip it. His mantra is overpower the course. I thought the change in groove technology some years ago was meant to tackle that. Be a shame if golf goes the way of rugby union in that only massive people who live in the weights room can compete.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 20, 2020)

Be interesting to see how he handles a decent links, somewhere with rough at knee height


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Does he still have the same length iron set?
Watching it although it's not too exciting.
The message BDC is sending out is bulk up and rip it. His mantra is overpower the course. I thought the change in groove technology some years ago was meant to tackle that. Be a shame if golf goes the way of rugby union in that only massive people who live in the weights room can compete.

Click to expand...

Erm Brooks twice - Woodland last year - The US Open has been getting won by big guys who live in the gym for a while


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Be interesting to see how he handles a decent links, somewhere with rough at knee height
		
Click to expand...


hit 5 iron off every tee, an upgrade from Tiger hitting 2 iron in his day


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			hit 5 iron off every tee, an upgrade from Tiger hitting 2 iron in his day 

Click to expand...

I watched Daly win at St Andrews in 95 - iron off most of the tees


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1307785757688553478
Seems like Bryson's managed to marry up his perception with reality today. God he talks some utter rubbish.

Matt Wolff has really gone to pot the last few holes, much like Reed did on the back-nine yesterday.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No way. He is painfully slow, and should be pinged for it. Big time. Now is a great time to make an example of slow play, and how bad it is for the game.
		
Click to expand...

Why is it bad *in these circumstances. ? *They are the last group. Nobody is inconvenienced in the slightest, and it is professional golf , I.e entertainment.
I agree if play was this slow as a pair on an ordinary everyday golf course, with others playing behind, it would be intolerable.
But that would be because others were being disadvantaged. Not so here.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2020)

A double for Wolff, and with that Bryson leads by 6.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

Game set and match as Wolff double bogeys. 6 shot lead for Bryson, and this has been a truly incredible performance from him this week. And people said his approach was lunacy.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 20, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Be interesting to see how he handles a decent links, somewhere with rough at knee height
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it would be. The rough on PGA tour courses is not penal at all.
If they go off fairway, there is always a swing possible. Except for water, there isn't anywhere the ball can go that the pro would either not find it, or see it somewhere where it cannot be hit. I.e. big bushes, rhododendrons, b rambles etc  We've got plenty on our courses😀, but not where these guys play.
When was the last time you saw a tour pro take an "unplayable" drop?.


----------



## User62651 (Sep 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Erm Brooks twice - Woodland last year - The US Open has been getting won by big guys who live in the gym for a while
		
Click to expand...

There is a subtle difference, Koepka is naturally a strong fella, BDC was a much lighter man who conciously bulked up by 3+ stone of muscle a good few years into his career and totally changed his golf strategy. I don't think Koepka is grip it and rip it as aggressively as BDC. Woodland I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why is it bad *in these circumstances. ? *They are the last group. Nobody is inconvenienced in the slightest, and it is professional golf , I.e entertainment.
I agree if play was this slow as a pair on an ordinary everyday golf course, with others playing behind, it would be intolerable.
But that would be because others were being disadvantaged. Not so here.
		
Click to expand...

Slow play is slow play. End of. Its a blight on the game  and needs stamping out.


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2020)

Yep...that rough could be higher😉

But his short game isn’t to bad either


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			There is a subtle difference, Koepka is naturally a strong fella, BDC was a much lighter man who conciously bulked up by 3+ stone of muscle a good few years into his career and totally changed his golf strategy. I don't think Koepka is grip it and rip it as aggressively as BDC. Woodland I am unfamiliar with.
		
Click to expand...

Woodland has lost weight recently. Totally the opposite to BdC.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2020)

This week another reminder that Xander Schauffele is really bloody good at golf.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, it would be. The rough on PGA tour courses is not penal at all.
If they go off fairway, there is always a swing possible. Except for water, there isn't anywhere the ball can go that the pro would either not find it, or see it somewhere where it cannot be hit. I.e. big bushes, rhododendrons, b rambles etc  We've got plenty on our courses😀, but not where these guys play.
When was the last time you saw a tour pro take an "unplayable" drop?.
		
Click to expand...

They would absolutely rip up the courses you and I play - If you think Winged Foot this week wasn’t really hard then you’re daft


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Woodland has lost weight recently. Totally the opposite to BdC.
		
Click to expand...

My point was big guys have won this tournament for a while


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			This week another reminder that Xander Schauffele is really bloody good at golf.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he managed five bogeys in a row though?? Don't really know what happened since he wasn't on the TV coverage.


----------



## Curls (Sep 20, 2020)

His rigid swing, his hunched putting stroke, the snails’ pace. There’s nothing I enjoy about watching Bryson. I can admit he’s taken the place apart, he isn’t just strength he has great touch around and on the greens. But I really hope that much like Geoff Ogilvy he is an idiosyncratic winner here that doesn’t do much else.

Except I like Geoff Ogilvy


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			My point was big guys have won this tournament for a while
		
Click to expand...

For sure.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			They would absolutely rip up the courses you and I play - If you think Winged Foot this week wasn’t really hard then you’re daft
		
Click to expand...

Think you might have missed the point a bit


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			My point was big guys have won this tournament for a while
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily big guys, but the same strategy of smashing it miles and backing yourself to find the green even out of deep rough. It was Koepka who showed you could win majors this way.


----------



## cs1986 (Sep 20, 2020)

Why did BdC get a free drop? I missed that


----------



## IainP (Sep 20, 2020)

In other news...Ms. Hall is leading the LPGA...


----------



## User62651 (Sep 20, 2020)

cs1986 said:



			Why did BdC get a free drop? I missed that
		
Click to expand...

 Sprinkler head? Missed that too.
I was more surprised when he laid the driver down for a club length measure it was not close to the ball so looked like more than one club length where he put the tee in, where he then dropped may well have been inside the one club length but it looked a little risky to chance that.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Utterly stunning, sensational round of golf, nothing worse than 70 all week, only player under par today when playing in the final group of a major on a course suppose to negate his strengths

This week will change how some of the current generation and almost all of the future generation will approach the game you would think, and may well provoke a reaction from the authorities too

Interesting for all the bomb and gouge comments, his strokes gained was spread across all departments of his game. Across the 4 rounds he gained on average just over 5 shots per round against the field, roughly spread 2 shots from approaches, 1 shot off the tee, 1 around the green and 1 putting


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 20, 2020)

Some round of golf that, superb stuff from Bryson. Love him or hate him he's box office and is some golfer. Please can we get Brooks vs Bryson coming down the stretch at Augusta.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think if you put everyone as close as he was getting those stats would be similar... the point is the closer I am to my favourite club my stats get so much better ...
We will see a change .. BdC is unpopular and he has just made a point ... which has been happening since Tiger turned pro, John Daley gave us a hint ..


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 20, 2020)

fundy said:



			Utterly stunning, sensational round of golf, nothing worse than 70 all week, only player under par today when playing in the final group of a major on a course suppose to negate his strengths

This week will change how some of the current generation and almost all of the future generation will approach the game you would think, and may well provoke a reaction from the authorities too

Interesting for all the bomb and gouge comments, his strokes gained was spread across all departments of his game. Across the 4 rounds he gained on average just over 5 shots per round against the field, roughly spread 2 shots from approaches, 1 shot off the tee, 1 around the green and 1 putting
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, he's always going to be mentioned with his driving, and *how* he has gained his distance. But he's one hell of a golfer. Incredible player.

Just wish he'd speed up a tad! I'm sure he really cares what I think though!


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 20, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Sprinkler head? Missed that too.
I was more surprised when he laid the driver down for a club length measure it was not close to the ball so looked like more than one club length where he put the tee in, where he then dropped may well have been inside the one club length but it looked a little risky to chance that.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I wondered about that to it definitely looked like more than a driver length but with the referee standing right there it must have been ok.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 20, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes I wondered about that to it definitely looked like more than a driver length but with the referee standing right there it must have been ok.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he didn't have that 48 inch driver in the bag yet.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Deserves it. His short game and putting is sublime and allows his big-hitting strategy to work.

I think you're right about future generations but hope the authorities can do something or men's golf will become pretty unwatchable.
		
Click to expand...

In the commentary they said something has already been decided about it but hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 20, 2020)

He spent hours on the range last night to fix his driving then went and walked the final round. 

Remember they absolutely slaughtered haotong lee for doing the same.  Haha


Some performance from bryson. Fully deserved this week.   His approach to the game doesnt work all the time. This isnt the end of golf as we know it. It was just his week.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			He spent hours on the range last night to fix his driving then went and walked the final round.

Remember they absolutely slaughtered haotong lee for doing the same.  Haha


Some performance from bryson. Fully deserved this week.   His approach to the game doesnt work all the time. This isnt the end of golf as we know it. It was just his week.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this - he was superb but he won't win every week. This is a step change for his career though, it's one thing winning a regular tour event on a resort course - it's another, completely, winning on a US Open set up of a very hard course. I'm glad I'm not in the clubhouse for a beer with him post round though - you just know he's going to relive every shot to his mates.


----------



## fundy (Sep 20, 2020)

Enjoying watching Dougherty and Coltart eating some humble pie


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 20, 2020)

And fair play to Dougherty, he put his hand up straight away and said he was wrong


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Why is it bad *in these circumstances. ? *They are the last group. Nobody is inconvenienced in the slightest, and it is professional golf , I.e entertainment.
I agree if play was this slow as a pair on an ordinary everyday golf course, with others playing behind, it would be intolerable.
But that would be because others were being disadvantaged. Not so here.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t they have time limits on the tour?
They pulled up a young rookie at the masters.
Didn’t realise how slow Bryson is until the last few holes when there was no other golfer to show.
It’s got nothing to do with disadvantaging anyone else it’s so everyone is treated the same under the rules.


----------



## IainP (Sep 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Don’t they have time limits on the tour?
They pulled up a young rookie at the masters.
Didn’t realise how slow Bryson is until the last few holes *when there was no other golfer to show.*
It’s got nothing to do with disadvantaging anyone else it’s so everyone is treated the same under the rules.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if that is part of it. I watched a fair bit of the featured groups where they do still jump between players quite a bit but you also see more of the faffing. Rafa was slow, Zach was very slow.
Did the final group actually lose a hole on the field?


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

I was watching the featured groups on the app, I never realised just how slow Zach Johnson is. What a tortoise.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 21, 2020)

I mean not a fan but fair play to Bryson. Bulking up seems to be a very prominent yet growing trend in all sports these days as a way to achieve success.

I can certainly see these types of guys becoming alot more prominent in golf.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Plenty of golfers hit it as far, even further than Bryson mk2. It's too simplistic to suggest he just bombed his way to victory, but that's all that will get taken away from this and the cry's for reduced golf balls will get louder.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Plenty of golfers hit it as far, even further than Bryson mk2. It's too simplistic to suggest he just bombed his way to victory, but that's all that will get taken away from this and the cry's for reduced golf balls will get louder.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that he put muscle on just draws attention. But in fact I still believe DJ, Rory, Finau etc could drive the same distance as him if they went out and smashed it 100% - but they don't. They hit it at 85-90%. The truly impression thing is that Bryson worked out a swing that he can hit it all out 100% every time and still keep it in play.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The fact that he put muscle on just draws attention. But in fact I still believe DJ, Rory, Finau etc could drive the same distance as him if they went out and smashed it 100% - but they don't. They hit it at 85-90%. The truly impression thing is that Bryson worked out a swing that he can hit it all out 100% every time and still keep it in play.
		
Click to expand...


Rory was longer and more accurate than DC at the open this week. It was his all round game that won it for Bryson, take a look at the stats.


----------



## pendodave (Sep 21, 2020)

Not sure what to make of it to be honest.
Something seems broken. When there's no particular need to hit a fairway (as long as you're not behind a tree) and it's possible to chop your wedge onto the green or into the greenside rough with ease, what has golf become?
Although it's counter intuitive, the best way to make golf more skillfull might be to remove ALL rough from these places so that errant shots rolled further into trouble and fufther into runoff areas. Silly thick rough is just like bumpers on a 10pin alley for these guys - it makes golf easier,  not harder.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Not sure what to make of it to be honest.
Something seems broken. When there's no particular need to hit a fairway (as long as you're not behind a tree) and it's possible to chop your wedge onto the green or into the greenside rough with ease, what has golf become?
Although it's counter intuitive, the best way to make golf more skillfull might be to remove ALL rough from these places so that errant shots rolled further into trouble and fufther into runoff areas. *Silly thick rough is just like bumpers on a 10pin alley for these guys - it makes golf easier,  not harder.*

Click to expand...

That's just blatantly not true is it....


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Plenty of golfers hit it as far, even further than Bryson mk2. It's too simplistic to suggest he just bombed his way to victory, but that's all that will get taken away from this and the cry's for reduced golf balls will get louder.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I didn't mean to take away from it in that respect. End of the day he's a professional golfer who quite simply played the course to his best ability and won. Perhaps questions should be asked of those setting up the course, if not already.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

One single player was able to beat the course and finish under par this week. Just one. And people are panicking about the state of golf.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Not sure what to make of it to be honest.
Something seems broken. When there's no particular need to hit a fairway (as long as you're not behind a tree) and it's possible to chop your wedge onto the green or into the greenside rough with ease, what has golf become?
Although it's counter intuitive, the best way to make golf more skillfull might be to remove ALL rough from these places so that errant shots rolled further into trouble and fufther into runoff areas. Silly thick rough is just like bumpers on a 10pin alley for these guys - it makes golf easier,  not harder.
		
Click to expand...

That’s the most sensible suggestion I have heard for a while.
Thick rough is now proven not to work.
Bryson worked a way how to tame the course.
But do we change the courses because of a couple of bombers?
The USGA has a problem will be interesting to see what their answer is.
My only concern is how this will affect his body in a few years .
Will we see him in agony on the tee like Tiger.
As a spectacle it was not a classic.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Last 5 US Open winners
BDC
Woodland
Koepka
Koepka
Johnson

Not exactly known for being short off the Tee, sadly the US Open is known for trying to catch the best out by growing the rough etc, so why blame the world’s best if they try and come up with a plan to exploit the set up.

Maybe the USGA need to look at their agenda.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			One single player was able to beat the course and finish under par this week. Just one. And people are panicking about the state of golf. 

Click to expand...

Yeah it was the usual US Open, long, brutal rough everywhere, fast greens.  Obviously its not always watchable due to the time diffs in the USA, but this yesr in NY i realised its pretty turgid golf anyway and havnt been missing much.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			One single player was able to beat the course and finish under par this week. Just one. And people are panicking about the state of golf. 

Click to expand...

Well, I guess you didn't grow up watching guys playing persimmon, and balata balls. The game as it is now is not golf, it's morphed into something different, and it's pretty boring and samey to watch. Whack it as far as is possible, go find it, and whack it with a wedge.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Well, I guess you didn't grow up watching guys playing persimmon, and balata balls. The game as it is now is not golf, it's morphed into something different, and it's pretty boring and samey to watch. Whack it as far as is possible, go find it, and whack it with a wedge.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be moaning about F1 cars being too fast next, or the guy breaking the 20 odd year old pole vault world record.
It's just progression that happens in all sports. And they wonder why some people moan about golf being stuck in the dark ages 🙉


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			That's just blatantly not true is it....
		
Click to expand...

I think He has a point off the tee it stops the ball going into further trouble.
But it does make it harder around the greens.
It dosnt really penalise the very big hitters.
It is more of a problem for the average hitters playing longer clubs out of it For their second shots.
Bryson hardly hit more than wedge on most holes.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			They would absolutely rip up the courses you and I play - If you think Winged Foot this week wasn’t really hard then you’re daft
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say it wasn't hard. And they would "rip up etc , as you say. But that's because they would use different tactics, most being much shorter.
But the point is that what made it difficult for the average tour pro, did not make it difficult for the big hitters , the exceptional big hitters like BdeC and Wolff. Because for them the rough was not penal enough in that they could and did play out of it with wedges etc.
Interestingly, other biggish hitter like DJ and JT, seemed to not use the same tactics, but went with what was the popular conception talked about at the beginning, of "staying on the fairway is vital here because of the thick rough etc etc"
If you recall, BdeC said at the start that his tactic would be to bomb it and not worry too much if he went wide.
That was proved to be the correct tactic.
Talk has been for a long time, how to tame the bombers who are reducing all so called long holes to Driver and short iron. Change the ball, lengthen the course, etc .
And now this Open has revealed the real remedy. Make the rough *at these extreme driver lengths,* unplayable.
Put in very long thick stuff that can't be played from, better still , bushes.
Like me, I will bet it's not so long since you and others here found themselves in a bush of some sort where the ball was unplayable. Where no swing was at all possible. By any standard of golfer. Where you had to take an "unplayable" penalty drop.
These tour pros don't do that.
That's because their courses are open in that regard. If there are trees, they are big trees that afford them a swing.
This really came home to me when I watched the first post lockdown game , the exhibition game at Seminole. I saw a big wide open area where they only lost the ball if it went into the water. ( these pros have the benefit of spotters, remember)
Since then I've watched all the week end tournaments and I don't recall one that is festooned with bushes as I am advocating.
If Wing Foot put in loads of bushes either side of the fairways, from near the green back to a point about 260 yds from the tee, then let's see BdeC use the same tactics!
Hitting fairways really would count for something then.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I think He has a point off the tee it stops the ball going into further trouble.
But it does make it harder around the greens.
It dosnt really penalise the very big hitters.
It is more of a problem for the average hitters playing longer clubs out of it For their second shots.
Bryson hardly hit more than wedge on most holes.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that also compliments BDC’s skill with the wedge? What next? Ban Pro’s from using any club with more than 30 degree loft?
Maybe replace bunkers with temporary paddling pools as bunkers are not hazards to these guys, infact often they’ll aim at a bunker as the “best” miss.

Or internal OOB’s 5yds off the fairways?


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

Don't remember people moaning when Seve was winning majors from the deep rough


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 21, 2020)

Revisit the grooves, manufacturers have got round the last change to groove configuation with adding extra grooves and milling etc.

Wedges are creating more spin that ever before, change the rules regarding grooves and reduce the spin. That then makes it harder to control the ball from out of the rough. I don't mind long hitting having an advantage, its always been the case except now accuracy doesn't matter. That is just wrong and is making the game one dimensional.

Failing to do that hold all pro events on tracks like Riviera or Valderama which will test all parts of their game.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Surely that also compliments BDC’s skill with the wedge? What next? Ban Pro’s from using any club with more than 30 degree loft?
Maybe replace bunkers with temporary paddling pools as bunkers are not hazards to these guys, infact often they’ll aim at a bunker as the “best” miss.

Or internal OOB’s 5yds off the fairways?

Click to expand...

Brysons putting was very good this week, with a few 20+ footers holed on very tough greens. I watched Rory in the featured group, every bit as long as Bryson and much more accurate, but cant putt for toffee it seems


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Don't remember people moaning when Seve was winning majors from the deep rough
		
Click to expand...

He had every shot in the book to get it onto the green from the Lytham car parks...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Brysons putting was very good this week, with a few 20+ footers holed on very tough greens.
		
Click to expand...

His whole game is very good, obviously some of my post was tongue in cheek, I just think people are over reacting to his win, the USGA have to put more thought in to course choice/set up rather than the old, “grow the rough”


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

saving_par said:



			He had every shot in the book to get it onto the green from the Lytham car parks...
		
Click to expand...

Can your imagine the outcry if Bryson had got a Ford Cortina moved to play a shot?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Can your imagine the outcry if Bryson had got a Ford Cortina moved to play a shot?
		
Click to expand...

He would just lift it out of the way himself...

No denying Seve was the car park champion that year but lets face it he had style and charisma doing it. 

Not at patch on Spieth at Birkdale for wild hitting.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

It is crazy to change the architecture of every golf course the pro's play at, possibly to the detriment of 99% of the other non pro golfers who might play there, when it would be so simple to change the golf ball the pro's use, and reign in the driver a bit. A lighter, more spinny ball, and reduced MOI and coefficient driver.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

saving_par said:



			He would just lift it out of the way himself...

No denying Seve was the car park champion that year but lets face it he had style and charisma doing it.

Not at patch on Spieth at Birkdale for wild hitting.
		
Click to expand...

He did have buckets of style and charisma and hit shots that seemed impossible but he could also be very close to the line rules and gamesmanship wise at times - stuff Bryson has been criticised for.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryson alone isn't really the issue, it's just set a bar that says to win, you need to be super long. Matt Wolff is also super long, and the next generation coming through will be longer too.

Course set up will make it harder and harder to win unless you are super long, and courses will just get longer, which is daft.

Wolff hit a gap wedge 160 out of the rough this weekend. That is crazy.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It is crazy to change the architecture of every golf course the pro's play at, possibly to the detriment of 99% of the other non pro golfers who might play there, when it would be so simple to change the golf ball the pro's use, and reign in the driver a bit. A lighter, more spinny ball, and reduced MOI and coefficient driver.
		
Click to expand...

How does it affect your average golfer? If I play a Major venue or even a regular tour stop, its not off the back tees and it also wont have been set up the same way that it will have been for the pro comp.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			How does it affect your average golfer? If I play a Major venue or even a regular tour stop, its not off the back tees and it also wont have been set up the same way that it will have been for the pro comp.
		
Click to expand...

Planting more trees, shrubs, gorse, etc, as some have mentioned. Even foot deep grass doesn't grow over night.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			He did have buckets of style and charisma and hit shots that seemed impossible but he could also be very close to the line rules and gamesmanship wise at times - stuff Bryson has been criticised for.
		
Click to expand...

Don't disagree with that regarding Seve.

Unfortunately Bryson lacks that, at least on the course which is why he is getting criticised.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2020)

I do find it funny. 


When rory dismantles a course by hitting bomb drives past everyone and birdies every par 5 and the odd eagle, the sky team fall over themselves to give him praise. 


Last night was dig after dig, especially from Nick Dougherty.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 21, 2020)

Bryson was +4.36 on shots gained putting on the field this week, think we need to do something with the greens so those who are able to putt well aren't overly rewarded. We don't want a game where you can wedge it into 15/20ft and just hole the putt, it just doesn't put a premium on pin seeking


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I do find it funny.


When rory dismantles a course by hitting bomb drives past everyone and birdies every par 5 and the odd eagle, the sky team fall over themselves to give him praise.


Last night was dig after dig, especially from Nick Dougherty.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly, you'd think bryson was suddenly hitting 100yds past everyone and hitting 50 yd LW for all his approaches.
Its nothing that many other havnt been doing, just Bryson has beefed up to hit with the real big boys.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Sep 21, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			I do find it funny.


When rory dismantles a course by hitting bomb drives past everyone and birdies every par 5 and the odd eagle, the sky team fall over themselves to give him praise.


Last night was dig after dig, especially from Nick Dougherty.
		
Click to expand...

In fairness to Nick, he did tweet that he thought at the start of the week that Bryson's approach of just hitting it hard and taking it from there wouldn't work but that he was completely wrong. Finished with whilst against the grain of how to play a US open was "an emphatic victory and thoroughly deserved".


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Well, I guess you didn't grow up watching guys playing persimmon, and balata balls. The game as it is now is not golf, it's morphed into something different, and it's pretty boring and samey to watch. Whack it as far as is possible, go find it, and whack it with a wedge.
		
Click to expand...

Don't be so dramatic. They still hit golf balls with golf clubs, it's golf. Is tennis not tennis because they stopped using wooden rackets and started serving it 150mph? Is football not football because the players are athletes and don't sink 8 pints after a game anymore? 

As Beezerk says...


Beezerk said:



			You'll be moaning about F1 cars being too fast next, or the guy breaking the 20 odd year old pole vault world record.
It's just progression that happens in all sports. And they wonder why some people moan about golf being stuck in the dark ages 🙉
		
Click to expand...

...all sports move with the times as players and team try to gain the next advantage over the rest of the field.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 21, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			In fairness to Nick, he did tweet that he thought at the start of the week that Bryson's approach of just hitting it hard and taking it from there wouldn't work but that he was completely wrong. Finished with whilst against the grain of how to play a US open was "an emphatic victory and thoroughly deserved".
		
Click to expand...


It was the constant contrast to what we used to hear when rory would hit a nice 330 drive in the fairway. 

Bryson hit 380 last night to the exact centre cut without half as much fanfare.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Not the longest Avg off the Tee then?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2020)

When I first started playing golf it was when Tiger came on the scene. I remember then people talking about Tiger Proofing courses against his driving. As far as I can recall that largely involved moving the tee further back . BDC has simply taken that further, as others have done in the interim.

I think people would warm to him more if he didn't take 5 minutes over every shot, constantly keep referring to his books before he does anything. So many use them now but please take away greens books from pro golfers. Let them work the greens out themselves.

No need to panic, it is his first, not his 10th in a row.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not the longest Avg off the Tee then?
View attachment 32443

Click to expand...

Interesting table. Is the fuss then that when he does unleash he can go really big? The rest of the time he is just big along with many others?


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Reed has changed his swing to fade the ball.
It’s putting things in his normally good swing that aren’t usually there.
But it means he will overdo it at times.
Under pressure that might not work out.
But he dosnt hit it as far as Wolff and Bryson and it shows in his approach shots he can’t control it.
		
Click to expand...

Good point. Whenever he hit a draw his swing looked so much better - neat, compact, efficient. When he won the Masters he was relying on his draw and hitting the odd fade as required.

I'd love to have his classic draw swing, not as aesthetically pleasing as Rory or Louis but just looks really simple and economical, there's not much that can go wrong with it.

I'm not losing any sleep over his collapse, he's a difficult person to like.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting table. Is the fuss then that when he does unleash he can go really big? The rest of the time he is just big along with many others?
		
Click to expand...

I think he always fully unleashes, but others are naturally big hitters: Wolff, Champ, DJ etc, and can go bigger without as much extra effort as DCB needs.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 21, 2020)

There's a far simpler answer to it, just bring in internal OOB which then can be changed/removed as needed by the course


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			There's a far simpler answer to it, just bring in internal OOB which then can be changed/removed as needed by the course
		
Click to expand...

The worst thing in golf is internal out of bounds


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Not the longest Avg off the Tee then?
View attachment 32443

Click to expand...

Don't they only count ones that hit the fairway though?


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			A few times players were playing from the other course at winged foot. Is there a case for that to be OOB?
		
Click to expand...

Only if they make car parks out of bounds too - see my Seve reference above  - I've played a shot from the Championship at Carnoustie while playing the Burnside and I think the Old/New courses at St Andrews have the same latitude for being on the wrong property.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I didn't say it wasn't hard. And they would "rip up etc , as you say. But that's because they would use different tactics, most being much shorter.
But the point is that what made it difficult for the average tour pro, did not make it difficult for the big hitters , the exceptional big hitters like BdeC and Wolff. Because for them the rough was not penal enough in that they could and did play out of it with wedges etc.
Interestingly, other biggish hitter like DJ and JT, seemed to not use the same tactics, but went with what was the popular conception talked about at the beginning, of "staying on the fairway is vital here because of the thick rough etc etc"
If you recall, BdeC said at the start that his tactic would be to bomb it and not worry too much if he went wide.
That was proved to be the correct tactic.
Talk has been for a long time, how to tame the bombers who are reducing all so called long holes to Driver and short iron. Change the ball, lengthen the course, etc .
And now this Open has revealed the real remedy. Make the rough *at these extreme driver lengths,* unplayable.
Put in very long thick stuff that can't be played from, better still , bushes.
Like me, I will bet it's not so long since you and others here found themselves in a bush of some sort where the ball was unplayable. Where no swing was at all possible. By any standard of golfer. Where you had to take an "unplayable" penalty drop.
These tour pros don't do that.
That's because their courses are open in that regard. If there are trees, they are big trees that afford them a swing.
This really came home to me when I watched the first post lockdown game , the exhibition game at Seminole. I saw a big wide open area where they only lost the ball if it went into the water. ( these pros have the benefit of spotters, remember)
Since then I've watched all the week end tournaments and I don't recall one that is festooned with bushes as I am advocating.
If Wing Foot put in loads of bushes either side of the fairways, from near the green back to a point about 260 yds from the tee, then let's see BdeC use the same tactics!
Hitting fairways really would count for something then.
		
Click to expand...

The spectators won’t be able to see that’s why these courses don’t have a lot of bushes.


----------



## DRW (Sep 21, 2020)

Wonder why on the PD42 long drivers, some players have massive differences between rounds ? Do they only record on certain holes and they changed their clubs between days or missing fairways/run?

For example Pieters went 328...295...351...307. That's like my stats(well mine are lower !), he needs to get on here and get a lesson, to keep his head still and learn to hit it out the middle to be more consistent


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Good point. Whenever he hit a draw his swing looked so much better - neat, compact, efficient. When he won the Masters he was relying on his draw and hitting the odd fade as required.

I'd love to have his classic draw swing, not as aesthetically pleasing as Rory or Louis but just looks really simple and economical, there's not much that can go wrong with it.

I'm not losing any sleep over his collapse, he's a difficult person to like.
		
Click to expand...

Yes but he’s at work!
Not trying to defend him but we only know what the media feed to us about the lad.
He’s Marmite a bit like Bryson.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Only if they make car parks out of bounds too - see my Seve reference above  - I've played a shot from the Championship at Carnoustie while playing the Burnside and I think the Old/New courses at St Andrews have the same latitude for being on the wrong property.
		
Click to expand...

If your off the golf course you are playing it should be oob.
Inc car parks and adjacent courses.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 21, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			The worst thing in golf is internal out of bounds
		
Click to expand...

Only if you're a crap driver of the ball  (and yes i include myself in that)


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Only if you're a crap driver of the ball  (and yes i include myself in that)
		
Click to expand...

Nope - golf is hit it, find it and hit it again - not penalty shots for an artificial reason


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes I wondered about that to it definitely looked like more than a driver length but with the referee standing right there it must have been ok.
		
Click to expand...

The rule is to drop the ball within one club's length of the nearest point of relief. It's not one club's length from the ball.

BdC first agreed with the referee where nearest point of relief was, marked it with a tee. Then measured a club length with his driver, marked it with a tee. Then dropped between the two tees. Simples.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			And practice ranges too! Don’t think the argument changes for venue TBH. If you’re so wide you’re on a different course surely you should be OOB.

Except that time I hit a duck hook on Hogan’s Alley - I should have been able to jump the fence and smack my next shot back over into the green!
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - that is out of bounds isn't it? Much like anything on the right of the back nine on the old course - if there's a fence or wall situation


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Plenty of golfers hit it as far, *even further than Bryson mk2*. It's too simplistic to suggest he just bombed his way to victory, but that's all that will get taken away from this and the cry's for reduced golf balls will get louder.
		
Click to expand...

That's just blatantly not true is it.... 

Bryson finished the season top of the driving distance table.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

DRW said:



			Wonder why on the PD42 long drivers, some players have massive differences between rounds ? Do they only record on certain holes and they changed their clubs between days or missing fairways/run?

For example Pieters went 328...295...351...307. That's like my stats(well mine are lower !), he needs to get on here and get a lesson, to keep his head still and learn to hit it out the middle to be more consistent

Click to expand...

I believe the stat is based on only 2 measured holes (playing in different directions to allow for effect of the wind). So if a player decides to hit an iron off the tee on one of those holes all week he will be well down the list. Even if he's smacking driver miles past everyone else on other holes. So the stat can be misleading if you look at one tournament only, only becomes useful over a longer period of time.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			There's a far simpler answer to it, just bring in internal OOB which then can be changed/removed as needed by the course
		
Click to expand...

I’d go a different route; narrow fairways past 300 yds, and make the rougher get deeper as you get nearer the green.
That way a shorter drive has a wider landing area, and the rough is less penal for a shorter shot missing the fairway.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

Well played Bryson. He out-thought the USGA and most of the field with an unconventional strategy.

I noticed many players were finding the rough even when they played for position with an iron. Bryson realised that the playing corridors and depth of rough were the same at 350 as 250 from the tee. You could clearly see the uniform fairway width from the aerial views. So bomb and gouge was the percentage play.

It won't work every week. Less likely to pay off off on courses where the fairway narrows as you get further up, where hazards come into play. Contrast with the Open at Troon (for example), where the fairway starts wider then progressively narrows as fairway bunkers pinch in.


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Way too much credence to it being his driving that won it this week. If Rory could putt he'd be a half decent golfer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Interesting table. Is the fuss then that when he does unleash he can go really big? The rest of the time he is just big along with many others?
		
Click to expand...

He’s unpopular, so easy target for a story.


----------



## larmen (Sep 21, 2020)

About Brysons putting, does he do better reads or better strokes than the others? His putting looks weird to be, but obviously it works.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 21, 2020)

larmen said:



			About Brysons putting, does he do better reads or better strokes than the others? His putting looks weird to be, but obviously it works.
		
Click to expand...

Will be interesting to see him putting at Augusta, when he won’t be allowed his green book!


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Sep 21, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I’d go a different route; narrow fairways past 300 yds, and make the rougher get deeper as you get nearer the green.
That way a shorter drive has a wider landing area, and the rough is less penal for a shorter shot missing the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

I’d do that but rather than make the rough deeper near the green, I’d add a few more hazards like bushes into the rough in particular areas. At the minute, I don’t think there’s enough risk vs reward. If it was made that some of the wayward shots could result in a harsher punishment, it would make them really make that assessment call.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 21, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Will be interesting to see him putting at Augusta, when he won’t be allowed his green book!
		
Click to expand...

Players are, however, supplied with an 'Augusta Yardage Book', albeit it's not as detailed wrt greens as those used in normal PGA events.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

The amount of people on this thread who think the answer is putting in stuff where a penalty drop is the only option, bushes, gorse, water is mind boggling - that's not golf - hit it find it hit it again - like Seve, Arnie, Tiger (at times), Phil do/did. We seem to have a good few people who'd prefer the old days of Scott Simpson winning the US Open with a two over par borefest.


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2020)

I don’t believe you should penalise an offline 350 yrd drive anymore than you penalise an offline 250yrd drive (although I don’t think offline drives of any distance are sufficiently penalised on the main tours most weeks)

Yes the further offline you are the more severe the conditions should be but again that should be true at any length tee shot. You can’t just make the rough 4” deep at 250yds but 6” deep at 350yds (you still need to leave the advantage of being able to hit it further than the next bloke)

And if they’re going to set up the fairways so that even well struck shots with irons end up rolling into the thick rough then why should players bother with irons. Bryson made some players seem a little foolish with their ‘safe’ approach of going for fairways and played the cards he was dealt with the skills he has & this time the house lost


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 21, 2020)

I think we are well past the point where anyone can doubt Bryson's method or his ability to execute. 

Sure he may be accused of being a tinkerer, and like many before him, could spoil a good run by trying something that sets him back. But this week, at Winged Foot, he played the best golf. The best golf by a mile. And he'll probably do it again before too many more big tournaments have taken place.  

I watched his press conference and he was fairly relaxed about anything the governing bodies might do to settle the distance debate. He clearly had the quiet confidence of a man who will back himself to work out a new strategy to find an edge, and even then, he was still very good at getting the ball around a golf course even before he was a monster hitter.   

For my money, Augusta suits his game as well as anywhere else. He has 4 very gettable par 5s and will be hitting wedge or 9 iron into 13 and 15 most days. The low score for 4 rounds at the Masters is -18 and I'd personally be very surprised if that isn't beaten in November or April - by Bryson, or by someone with a similar game plan.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 21, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Will be interesting to see him putting at Augusta, when he won’t be allowed his green book!
		
Click to expand...




Foxholer said:



			Players are, however, supplied with an 'Augusta Yardage Book', albeit it's not as detailed wrt greens as those used in normal PGA events.
		
Click to expand...

If they don't have everything in the book then they'll just take 10 times longer pacing everything out half a dozen times.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			Yes the further offline you are the more severe the conditions should be but again that should be true at any length tee shot. You can’t just make the rough 4” deep at 250yds but 6” deep at 350yds (you still need to leave the advantage of being able to hit it further than the next bloke)
		
Click to expand...

You absolutely can do that and courses have been designed with that kind of thinking in mind. Bunkers at 285 to carry. They dominate the yardage book of a Brendon Todd or Webb Simpson, but don't even factor into a Bryson or Wolff. Why is that fair when the whole point of them being placed there was to set the elite players a few yards back, or else play a very accurate shot to miss the bunkers. They were never intended to be carried, and certainly not by 25 yards. So now instead of being 40 yards past a short guy, the bombers are 60 because the shorter hitters have to lay up or else take on a risk that doesn't exist for others. 

Of course hitting the ball far is a skill and these players will always have an advantage, but a course should be set up with a range of holes. Some that will reward longer hitters and others that might penalise them or encourage them to lay back. Or at least bring in the same amount of risk that exists for other players in the field. 

The problem is the longer hitters are so long that these traditional strategic challenges just don't exist any more and in fact the philosophy of longer holes, narrow fairways and thick rough actually helps the longer hitters.


----------



## fundy (Sep 21, 2020)

This sums it up neatly for a lot I think


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308036950574669824


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



*You absolutely can do that and courses have been designed with that kind of thinking in mind. Bunkers at 285 to carry.* They dominate the yardage book of a Brendon Todd or Webb Simpson, but don't even factor into a Bryson or Wolff. Why is that fair when the whole point of them being placed there was to set the elite players a few yards back, or else play a very accurate shot to miss the bunkers. They were never intended to be carried, and certainly not by 25 yards. So now instead of being 40 yards past a short guy, the bombers are 60 because the shorter hitters have to lay up or else take on a risk that doesn't exist for others.

Of course hitting the ball far is a skill and these players will always have an advantage, but a course should be set up with a range of holes. Some that will reward longer hitters and others that might penalise them or encourage them to lay back. Or at least bring in the same amount of risk that exists for other players in the field.

The problem is the longer hitters are so long that these traditional strategic challenges just don't exist any more and in fact the philosophy of longer holes, narrow fairways and thick rough actually helps the longer hitters.
		
Click to expand...

Was a bunker at 285 carry really 'designed' with a raft of players carrying well in excess of 300 in mind? I dunno, it doesn't seem like its sited at the correct length if it was  
 Anyway I wasn't talking about standalone hazards. I'm saying that the same hazard (the rough) shouldn't be grown longer further up the fairway specifically to prevent a longer drive being employed if both drives are equally offline


----------



## NeilG (Sep 21, 2020)

Personally, I thought the whole tournament was great to watch.
A very difficult challenge taken on by the best players in the world, with the winner being the one who deserved to come out on top.

Bryson is box office, and probably the first player since Tiger who I would go out of my way to watch.


----------



## rksquire (Sep 21, 2020)

BDC is not one of my favourites, or even close to it, but the man arrived with a plan, told everyone what his plan was, and executed it.   Credit where credit is due, he's the only one, from a stellar field, who finished below par, and comfortable at that.  That doesn't mean we should all panic and think about ways we can prevent these superb athletes, who have spent hours practicing and dedicating their life developing the skills required to do what BDC just did.

One man finished under par.  Not because he hit it a long way into the rough, but because even with the extra bulk he had a delicate touch from bad lies and putted well.  Loads of guys failed to get up and down.  From what I seen, he did this better than anyone and that's why he had.  He had 1 bogey yesterday, 11 in total over 4 rounds.  He found a way to control his golf ball (distance, direction, control) out of the rough better than anyone else.  If we put Zach Johnson or GMac in the same positions off the tee, would they have fared better than BDC this weekend?  I honestly don't think so.  I think they'd still prefer a 5 iron from the fairway to a wedge from that rough.  Winged foot beat everyone except one player this week, and it wasn't the distance, it was his lack of intimidation from the rough.

However, his distance might well destroy Augusta, the only difference is others will be able to play equally as well out of the Augusta rough as him.


----------



## bradleywedge (Sep 21, 2020)

NeilG said:



			Personally, I thought the whole tournament was great to watch.
A very difficult challenge taken on by the best players in the world, with the winner being the one who deserved to come out on top.

Bryson is box office, and probably the first player since Tiger who I would go out of my way to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. He is my new favourite player.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			Was a bunker at 285 carry really 'designed' with a raft of players carrying well in excess of 300 in mind? I dunno, it doesn't seem like its sited at the correct length if it was 
Anyway I wasn't talking about standalone hazards. I'm saying that the same hazard (the rough) shouldn't be grown longer further up the fairway specifically to prevent a longer drive being employed if both drives are equally offline
		
Click to expand...

just an example, whatever the yardage. Fairway bunkers were generally not intended to be carried, but to demand an accurate shot. 

It would have become further away from the tee with every new tee box that was put in, but it's a strategic penalty that was intended to put in some kind of risk / reward dynamic. i.e. play an accurate shot or leave yourself a long approach. But for a lot of players these days, this strategic element simply doesn't exist.


----------



## SatchFan (Sep 21, 2020)

Love him or hate him, it makes a nice change talking about BDC rather then blanket Tiger Woods/ Rory McIlroy coverage.


----------



## azazel (Sep 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			Was a bunker at 285 carry really 'designed' with a raft of players carrying well in excess of 300 in mind? I dunno, it doesn't seem like its sited at the correct length if it was 
Anyway I wasn't talking about standalone hazards. I'm saying that the same hazard (the rough) shouldn't be grown longer further up the fairway specifically to prevent a longer drive being employed if both drives are equally offline
		
Click to expand...

But with the rough being the same length for all distances, you're penalising the short hitter who can't reach the green with a wedge from their length in the rough, whereas the big hitters can reach the green from where they end up with a wedge. Not sure what can be done - or even if anything should be done - but as it stood, Winged Foot unquestionably favoured the long hitters.


----------



## IainP (Sep 21, 2020)

Grant85 said:



			...

For my money, Augusta suits his game as well as anywhere else. He has *4 very gettable par 5s *and will be hitting wedge or 9 iron into 13 and 15 most days. The low score for 4 rounds at the Masters is -18 and I'd personally be very surprised if that isn't beaten in November or April - by Bryson, or by someone with a similar game plan.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, but what does that actually mean?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

IainP said:



			Sorry, but what does that actually mean?
		
Click to expand...

He means reachable in two shots I presume.


----------



## Slab (Sep 21, 2020)

azazel said:



			But with the rough being the same length for all distances, you're penalising the short hitter who can't reach the green with a wedge from their length in the rough, whereas the big hitters can reach the green from where they end up with a wedge. Not sure what can be done - or even if anything should be done - but as it stood, Winged Foot unquestionably favoured the long hitters.
		
Click to expand...

Remembering that all others things being equal (online or offline) the longer hitter should have an advantage over the shorter hitting guy


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 21, 2020)

Beedee said:



			If they don't have everything in the book then they'll just take 10 times longer pacing everything out half a dozen times.
		
Click to expand...

It's only the greens where the difference is significant....and pacing out is irrelevant there. there MAY be rather more than normal checking of slopes (other than the obvious ones) but, I believe, not all that much - as they'll have done a lot of pre-tournament research of their own from previous eventss.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			I don’t believe you should penalise an offline 350 yrd drive anymore than you penalise an offline 250yrd drive (although I don’t think offline drives of any distance are sufficiently penalised on the main tours most weeks)

Yes the further offline you are the more severe the conditions should be but again that should be true at any length tee shot. You can’t just make the rough 4” deep at 250yds but 6” deep at 350yds (you still need to leave the advantage of being able to hit it further than the next bloke)

And if they’re going to set up the fairways so that even well struck shots with irons end up rolling into the thick rough then why should players bother with irons. Bryson made some players seem a little foolish with their ‘safe’ approach of going for fairways and played the cards he was dealt with the skills he has & this time the house lost
		
Click to expand...

But golf is all about risk v reward. The bolder tee shot (ie 350 yard drive) should carry more risk than a more conservative tee shot with an iron, because it comes with more reward.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be so dramatic. They still hit golf balls with golf clubs, it's golf. Is tennis not tennis because they stopped using wooden rackets and started serving it 150mph? Is football not football because the players are athletes and don't sink 8 pints after a game anymore? 

As Beezerk says...

...all sports move with the times as players and team try to gain the next advantage over the rest of the field.
		
Click to expand...

Tennis. Such a great example. Or not. Did you know they changed the tennis ball, because serving was getting to be too much of an advantage? No. I thought not.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 21, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He means reachable in two shots I presume.
		
Click to expand...

It now means reachable with a drive and a wedge, as far as I can tell.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 21, 2020)

azazel said:



			But with the rough being the same length for all distances, you're penalising the short hitter who can't reach the green with a wedge from their length in the rough, whereas the big hitters can reach the green from where they end up with a wedge. Not sure what can be done - or even if anything should be done - but as it stood, Winged Foot unquestionably favoured the long hitters.
		
Click to expand...

All golf courses should favour skilled ball strikers with the ability to hit it long and straight.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When I first started playing golf it was when Tiger came on the scene. I remember then people talking about Tiger Proofing courses against his driving. As far as I can recall that largely involved moving the tee further back . BDC has simply taken that further, as others have done in the interim.

I think people would warm to him more if he didn't take 5 minutes over every shot, constantly keep referring to his books before he does anything. So many use them now but *please take away greens books from pro golfers. Let them work the greens out themselves.*

No need to panic, it is his first, not his 10th in a row.
		
Click to expand...

Yes. This needs to be done. I would even go further and ban caddies from the green.
Reading greens is/should be part of the skill of golf. It should be the players who practice it. Their skill alone should be the rule..
Just my opinion.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			I don’t believe you should penalise an offline 350 yrd drive anymore than you penalise an offline 250yrd drive (although I don’t think offline drives of any distance are sufficiently penalised on the main tours most weeks)

Yes the further offline you are the more severe the conditions should be but again that should be true at any length tee shot. You can’t just make the rough 4” deep at 250yds but 6” deep at 350yds (you still need to leave the advantage of being able to hit it further than the next bloke)

And if they’re going to set up the fairways so that even well struck shots with irons end up rolling into the thick rough then why should players bother with irons. Bryson made some players seem a little foolish with their ‘safe’ approach of going for fairways and played the cards he was dealt with the skills he has & this time the house lost
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'd go along with that. I know I advocated bushes etc "green back to 260yds", but it was on the basis that a wedge out of rough is a lot easier than a Four iron, say.
But, yes, on reflection, leave the accurate 350 drive with his deserved advantage over the accurate 250 drive. And have the bushes etc along most of the hole.
But each must be properly penalised for going off piste. If you can bash it anywhere and then recover with an easy straightforward iron shot to the green, then it does not make for skilful golf, just low scoring golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2020)

rksquire said:



			BDC is not one of my favourites, or even close to it, but the man arrived with a plan, told everyone what his plan was, and executed it.   Credit where credit is due, he's the only one, from a stellar field, who finished below par, and comfortable at that.  That doesn't mean we should all panic and think about ways we can prevent these superb athletes, who have spent hours practicing and dedicating their life developing the skills required to do what BDC just did.

One man finished under par.  Not because he hit it a long way into the rough, but because even with the extra bulk he had a delicate touch from bad lies and putted well.  Loads of guys failed to get up and down.  From what I seen, he did this better than anyone and that's why he had.  He had 1 bogey yesterday, 11 in total over 4 rounds.  He found a way to control his golf ball (distance, direction, control) out of the rough better than anyone else.  If we put Zach Johnson or GMac in the same positions off the tee, would they have fared better than BDC this weekend?  I honestly don't think so.  I think they'd still prefer a 5 iron from the fairway to a wedge from that rough.  Winged foot beat everyone except one player this week, and it wasn't the distance, it was his lack of intimidation from the rough.

However, his distance might well destroy Augusta, the only difference is others will be able to play equally as well out of the Augusta rough as him.
		
Click to expand...

Very good post. Like you I am not a BdC fan but you cannot fail to admire his unique approach, his bulking up and bomb and gouge method. He's not all sheer power and is quite handy around the greens too. The question is where does that leave golf course set up, especially the majors as he clearly has the power and a game plan to rip most of them apart. Is this the start of a new era of domination like Woods


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Tennis. Such a great example. Or not. Did you know they changed the tennis ball, because serving was getting to be too much of an advantage? No. I thought not.
		
Click to expand...

Is that because everyone was crying that tennis wasn't tennis anymore?


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rory gained 3.5 strokes putting this week, which is pretty decent for an area of his game considered to be a weakness. Bryson was 4.5 so better but only to the extent of a single shot over four rounds.

Rory out performed Bryson in strokes gained off the tee but it was his approach play and around the green stats that were rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I watched him. Pretty uninspiring stuff, shame as he was so many good positions off the tee.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 21, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			The spectators won’t be able to see that’s why these courses don’t have a lot of bushes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I understand that's  a reason, which has some merit.
I'd like to see something tried though. Cannot there be some bushes and spectators . 
Just a thought. If not, it looks  like there isn't much of a remedy then, unless the ball is changed.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 21, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, I understand that's  a reason, which has some merit.
I'd like to see something tried though. Cannot there be some bushes and spectators .
Just a thought. If not, it looks  like there isn't much of a remedy then, unless the ball is changed.
		
Click to expand...

One boy broke par out of 160 and we're complaining that it's too easy.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 21, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Rory gained 3.5 strokes putting this week, which is pretty decent for an area of his game considered to be a weakness. Bryson was 4.5 so better but only to the extent of a single shot over four rounds.

Rory out performed Bryson in strokes gained off the tee but it was his approach play and around the green stats that were rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Yes he was fighting a pull with his mid And short irons.
Missing the green from the middle of the fairway at this level is just not good enough.
It’s hard to understand someone so good can’t sort that out mid round.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 22, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			One boy broke par out of 160 and we're complaining that it's too easy.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the complaints about bombers started a long time ago.
Some like it some don’t.
It’s not great to watch imo.


----------



## Grant85 (Sep 22, 2020)

IainP said:



			Sorry, but what does that actually mean?
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			He means reachable in two shots I presume.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. And that you can even be aggressive with the 2nd shot, such will be the amount of loft in his hands.


----------



## Diamond (Sep 22, 2020)

I think I need spotters on every hole at my club.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is that because everyone was crying that tennis wasn't tennis anymore? 

Click to expand...

No. It was because their governing body recognised that serving was becomming the dominant factor in winning tennis matches, at the expense of other aspects of the game.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			No. It was because their governing body recognised that serving was becomming the dominant factor in winning tennis matches, at the expense of other aspects of the game.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have any info about it? I honestly Googled it and couldn't find anything.


----------



## yandabrown (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Do you have any info about it? I honestly Googled it and couldn't find anything.
		
Click to expand...

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/547256-how-the-humble-tennis-ball-has-hepled-change-the-game


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Do you have any info about it? I honestly Googled it and couldn't find anything.
		
Click to expand...

You must be too young . From memory it was round about the end of the Sampras era. At Wimbledon in particular people were getting mad amounts of aces and games were incredible dull. Bob average players were doing well purely because they could blast super powered serves. Taking pressure out of the balls negated the total power players and meant you had to have more of an all round game again. 

The downside was that it took serve volley largely out of the game because the ball stood up a little more and players could pass more easily. Perhaps that was the price to pay.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You must be too young . From memory it was round about the end of the Sampras era. At Wimbledon in particular people were getting mad amounts of aces and games were incredible dull. Bob average players were doing well purely because they could blast super powered serves. Taking pressure out of the balls negated the total power players and meant you had to have more of an all round game again.

The downside was that it took serve volley largely out of the game because the ball stood up a little more and players could pass more easily. Perhaps that was the price to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Oh christ I thought he meant recently! Well it obviously didn't work since most of the fastest serves recorded were in the last ten years.   I used to watch a bit of tennis when I was younger but I don't remember any kind of song and dance about them changing the ball.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 22, 2020)

Tennis, another sport run by old people in blazers 🙄😅


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Oh christ I thought he meant recently! Well it obviously didn't work since most of the fastest serves recorded were in the last ten years.   I used to watch a bit of tennis when I was younger but I don't remember any kind of song and dance about them changing the ball.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you watched a mens game at Wimbledon from the 90's and saw one now you would see a huge difference. There were a lot of one dimensional games, a lot of one dimensional players. Different on different surfaces but grass is the fastest I believe so we saw the worst of it here. I think Murph may follow tennis so he may be able to tell you more about it. Perhaps the ball now bounces a little higher so returners have more chance to get the ball back but it is definitely different.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Oh christ I thought he meant recently! Well it obviously didn't work since most of the fastest serves recorded were in the last ten years.   I used to watch a bit of tennis when I was younger but I don't remember any kind of song and dance about them changing the ball.
		
Click to expand...

So because it didn't happen yesterday, it's not relevant? It worked at the time, and maybe, even though serves have crept up, it may be isn't now the dominating factor that it was then.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

Re the tennis. 

Imo it went too far. There was a sweet spot early Fedever when serve and volley still had a place and the likes of Hewitt could win from the back.

Now it’s all from the back with many matches one from simply who makes the least mistakes.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Re the tennis.

Imo it went too far. There was a sweet spot early Fedever when serve and volley still had a place and the likes of Hewitt could win from the back.

Now it’s all from the back with many matches one from simply who makes the least mistakes.
		
Click to expand...

So what you're saying is, changing the ball doesn't work.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So what you're saying is, changing the ball doesn't work. 

Click to expand...

It worked for what they wanted at the time, but it would imo eventually show up other problems. 

I'm totally agaisnt it changing tbh. Sport is about winning within the rules. Big hitters aren't cheating. Make the course more penal by all means. But don't make the ball shorter as a percentage as that does effect the biggest hitters more and that really isn't fair.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It worked for what they wanted at the time, but it would imo eventually show up other problems.

I'm totally agaisnt it changing tbh. Sport is about winning within the rules. Big hitters aren't cheating. Make the course more penal by all means. But don't make the ball shorter as a percentage as that does effect the biggest hitters more and that really isn't fair.
		
Click to expand...

I still think the best idea is to make crowd areas out of bounds. Obviously there's no spectators at the moment, which means they are free to ease it in gently by having the ropes further back than perhaps they normally would have done - or experiment by just having it on one side to stop players cutting a corner etc. Doing this will not stop the big hitters from having an advantage, but they'll know they need to be more accurate, as a wayward slice could see them out of bounds more easily. Added bonus when there are spectators back, is that it protects them a bit more from being struck on the head!

Like you say, I wouldn't want them to change the ball. I think if someone can hit it 350 yards but still find fairways (as Bryson does reasonably well let's not forget) then they deserve the advantage for that. But bringing in more out of bounds area will just give them something more to think about on certain holes. Because right now they have no such concerns about how far offline it goes.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 22, 2020)

The ball doesn't necessarily need to be shorter, just spin more on anything not 100% middled. It would still be possible to hit it 300, just a heck of a lot harder to do it, and mis hits would be all over the place.
Much like balata balls used to be.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 22, 2020)

Distance has been king for the last 40yrs.......at least.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308167613986598912


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Distance has been king for the last 40yrs.......at least.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308167613986598912

Click to expand...

I googled 2002 and 2009 to see why there was a dip - both at Bethpage Black.


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2020)

Not a tour, but anyone watching the matchplay exhibition?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 22, 2020)

IainP said:



			Not a tour, but anyone watching the matchplay exhibition?
		
Click to expand...

Was just coming on to post about it. Payne's Valley, designed by Tiger, Stunning looking course. There's a bit more banter going on Than in some  of the previous exhibitions. Still on the first right now. Supposedly a public course, maybe next year's H4H......


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 22, 2020)

Lost the remote to GBBO.  Also been told to shut up and stop talking. 

I get to watch untold amounts of golf so will have to use my tact and let this one slide.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 22, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was just coming on to post about it. Payne's Valley, designed by Tiger, Stunning looking course. There's a bit more banter going on Than in some  of the previous exhibitions. Still on the first right now. Supposedly a public course, maybe next year's H4H......
		
Click to expand...

Looking at a picture of them walking down a fairway that's about as wide as the M25... I'm all for it.....


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2020)

Ha, quality double cross from Rose!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 22, 2020)

Rory trying out a new caddie....?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

Just stuck it on - why have they all got one earphone in?


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just stuck it on - why have they all got one earphone in?
		
Click to expand...

Because if they had 2 in they wouldn’t be able to hear each other 👍


----------



## JamesR (Sep 22, 2020)

Looks a fun track


----------



## Cherry13 (Sep 22, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Rory trying out a new caddie....?
		
Click to expand...

Also looked like Rory was doing a bit of aim point...


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 22, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Looks a fun track
		
Click to expand...

Very. Dread to think what a green fee will be though!😱


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2020)

This kind of thing just shows you how good Rory is when there's absolutely zero pressure. 

And if it wasn't for JT there would be no banter whatsoever. Has Rose said anything??


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2020)

JT def wins the being on mic award IMO


----------



## ExRabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

Didn't know this was on, but caught the end of it - thanks for that OP.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2020)

SaintHacker said:



			Very. Dread to think what a green fee will be though!😱
		
Click to expand...

About $200 I think


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 23, 2020)

JamesR said:



			About $200 I think
		
Click to expand...

Most top end courses in the US are more like $400_$500.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Most top end courses in the US are more like $400_$500.
		
Click to expand...

$200 was what was mentioned the other day. but looks like it'll be a bit higher.

Here's a link: https://bigcedar.com/golf/paynes-valley-course/


----------



## 3-off-the-tee (Sep 23, 2020)

Did anyone see the adverts for the Big Cedar lodge holidays? What a fantastic looking place. Even if you aren’t into golf there looks to be loads to do.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 23, 2020)

The course looked wide open but really tactical and fun.

JT definitely wins the banter award. He cracked me up when they switched to alternate shot format, they were using Tiger's ball, and JT picked up the ball and tried to line up his putt... then stood back and asked "what kind of dumb dumb has their name on their ball?"

Typing it out it doesn't seem so funny now. Guess you had to be there.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Sep 23, 2020)

JamesR said:



			$200 was what was mentioned the other day. but looks like it'll be a bit higher.

Here's a link: https://bigcedar.com/golf/paynes-valley-course/

Click to expand...

$225 Sept Oct that’s not to bad 
Wonder if it will go up when everyone wants to play?
Mind you that’s not going to be anytime soon for us given the deaths in the states from Covid.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2020)

sunshine said:



			The course looked wide open but really tactical and fun.

JT definitely wins the banter award. He cracked me up when they switched to alternate shot format, they were using Tiger's ball, and JT picked up the ball and tried to line up his putt... then stood back and asked "what kind of dumb dumb has their name on their ball?"

Typing it out it doesn't seem so funny now. Guess you had to be there.
		
Click to expand...

I saw it and laughed as well. Tiger had a cheeky smile at the time I seem to remember.

They were digging him about the widths of the fairways but it was pointed out on commentary that this was not designed to be a tournament course, it is a resort course. From the bit I saw it was handsome. The whole set up sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 23, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I saw it and laughed as well. Tiger had a cheeky smile at the time I seem to remember.

They were digging him about the widths of the fairways but it was pointed out on commentary that this was not designed to be a tournament course, it is a resort course. From the bit I saw it was handsome. The whole set up sounds pretty impressive.
		
Click to expand...

And JT still hooked one OOB on the first longest drive! My favourite comedy moment was JT giving Rory no sympathy on his burned edges in the singles. "Oh you hate to see that!" then a cheeky smile when he knocked in a long one himself.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 23, 2020)

I've just seen the par 3 19th. What a setting, stunning.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 23, 2020)

JT was really good at the on course comms in the Match between Tiger, Manning, Phil and Brady - he gets the tone between pisstake and providing info just about right


----------



## sunshine (Sep 23, 2020)

JamesR said:



			JT was really good at the on course comms in the Match between Tiger, Manning, Phil and Brady - he gets the tone between pisstake and providing info just about right
		
Click to expand...

He's definitely got a media career to look forward to when he stops playing.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			Seems the cameras may not have captured it 😞
https://www.golfdigest.com/story/US-Open-2020-Danny-Lee-Winged-Foot-Six-Putt

Click to expand...


It's here now https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/tour-news/danny-lee-apologises-for-us-open-heads-off-206045


----------



## pendodave (Sep 27, 2020)

In case you missed it...
The full tiger course match is on youtube. It's on the pga golf uk channel, along with other bits and bobs.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 27, 2020)

Just realised I should have been watching Ian James Poulter make some poor American superstar cry round about now tonight.


----------



## Depreston (Sep 28, 2020)

See meandmygolf coach Rai who finished second on the european tour


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 28, 2020)

Depreston said:



			See meandmygolf coach Rai who finished second on the european tour
		
Click to expand...

They certainly know how to coach. They've improved my game no end in the last 6-8 months. I'd imagine with someone who actually has any talent to begin with, they'd be really impressive!


----------



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2020)

Just noticed that Georgia Hall won on the lpga last time out.
Surprised that I missed it with all the coverage of it in the golf media...
To be fair, there was a news article on GM, and I think it was the same week as the US open. Hopefully her form continues and she gets better press.


----------



## IainP (Oct 3, 2020)

Those professionals are annoyingly talented 😁  Watched the one club challenge where 3 guys pick a random club and have to play a 360 yardish par 4 with it - well I won't spoil it...
https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...nge-marc-warren-matt-wallace-bernd-wiesberger

May watch a bit of the Scottish open as it looks to be becoming interesting...


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

Loving watching the Scottish Open - looks horrendous!

Robert Rock just summed it up perfectly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Loving watching the Scottish Open - looks horrendous!

Robert Rock just summed it up perfectly 

Click to expand...

Enjoying watching them try to graft out a score in nightmare conditions. Course has done well but water forming now. Had that been a parkland course I am sure it would have been called off for the day by now. Also great to hear Ken Brown out on the course. Have Sky signed him up?


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 3, 2020)

Westwood's Ping brolley looks much sturdier than Poulters Titelist one. I wonder if that's the difference between a single and double canopy?


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

Poults losing it. Caddy "calm down and get on with it"


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Poults losing it. Caddy "calm down and get on with it" 

Click to expand...

He’s used to living in Florida now though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 3, 2020)

Gotta love Tommy Fleetwood. "Loved every minute of it"!


----------



## birdyhunter (Oct 3, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Gotta love Tommy Fleetwood. "Loved every minute of it"!
		
Click to expand...

Got to agree.. he basically said pro golfers get paid a lot of money, so a day with horrendous weather is part of the deal and it doesn't happen often so just suck it up.  Top man.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 3, 2020)

This is great viewing.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 3, 2020)

Robert Rock is such a geezer. I would love him to win it.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 3, 2020)

Only dipped in but loving recent variety on sky. Today ET with the challenge of horrendous weather, now lpga hoping Mel can close it out and then PGA if you fancy it.

Edited - and then I realise it’s not Sunday so not final round on the lpga!


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 3, 2020)

Keegan Bradley is doing really, imagine how much better he might be using adult clubs!


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 4, 2020)

A great finish today!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

TOMMY!!!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh Robert you plonker...


----------



## pendodave (Oct 4, 2020)

Tommy!
** edit. I think my coverage is a little behind...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 4, 2020)

Why didn't he putt


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 4, 2020)

Come Aaron one more hole 😉, can remember him as a Junior knocking it round Patshull Park


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 4, 2020)

Is Rai driving off a pink castle tee? I didn't think professional used them!


----------



## pendodave (Oct 4, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Is Rai driving off a pink castle tee? I didn't think professional used them!
		
Click to expand...

He also has a full set of iron covers I believe... #elite


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 4, 2020)

😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## bradleywedge (Oct 4, 2020)

I think its safe to say....Fleetwood is a choker


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 4, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			I think its safe to say....Fleetwood is a choker
		
Click to expand...

I prefer to think it's that grip. Might be OK for long putts, but he missed two short ones, and the latter of them was clearly a jerk movement.
Wouldn't be surprised to see that grip disappear. 
Looks like it plays- awful.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 4, 2020)

Get in Aaron! Delighted for him, local lad for me. Shame he clinched it through a mistake from Fleetwood, but the way he played today it was much deserved.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I prefer to think it's that grip. Might be OK for long putts, but he missed two short ones, and the latter of them was clearly a jerk movement.
Wouldn't be surprised to see that grip disappear.
Looks like it plays- awful.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			I think its safe to say....Fleetwood is a choker
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, missing that putt to get into the playoff was terrible!


----------



## AmandaJR (Oct 4, 2020)

Shame for Tommy. Putter pretty poorly with chances to win it outright and then that looked a shocking final putt. Never hit it and flat out pull.

I don't think he's a choker at all and usually putts pretty well so just one of those days when golf kicked his butt.


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 4, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Get in Aaron! Delighted for him, local lad for me. Shame he clinched it through a mistake from Fleetwood, but the way he played today it was much deserved.
		
Click to expand...

Although the mistake will be remembered, Rai's shot out of the bunker wasn't easy at all and he gave himself the chance to make par.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2020)

Mel Reid keeping it together in the LPGA Shoprite, one ahead at the turn.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2020)

Good bounce back after last week for Rai but a very weak putt by Fleetwood. Another boost for the Me and My Golf guys too


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 4, 2020)

Crow said:



			Mel Reid keeping it together in the LPGA Shoprite, one ahead at the turn.
		
Click to expand...

Great run, could have derailed after the two bogeys and not really being in it the other week when leading after 3 rounds. Surely going to close it out now.


----------



## Crow (Oct 4, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Great run, could have derailed after the two bogeys and not really being in it the other week when leading after 3 rounds. Surely going to close it out now.
		
Click to expand...

That putt on 15 showed her steel.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 4, 2020)

Crow said:



			Mel Reid keeping it together in the LPGA Shoprite, one ahead at the turn.
		
Click to expand...

3 ahead now and great up and down at 15 to stay on point.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2020)

Go Mel..


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 4, 2020)

That's a very popular winner! Plenty lined up to congratulate her.

Although if as she says her Dad's in the pub, then good luck getting the channel changed given the football scores!


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2020)

Well after 2 good tournaments today, I was rooting for Garcia in the 3rd. Though Malnati seems a bit of a character.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 4, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I prefer to think it's that grip. Might be OK for long putts, but he missed two short ones, and the latter of them was clearly a jerk movement.
Wouldn't be surprised to see that grip disappear. 
Looks like it plays- awful.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that grip is fine on really fast greens.
But your basically putting with one hand.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 4, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes that grip is fine on really fast greens.
But your basically putting with one hand.
		
Click to expand...

Which hand?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 4, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Which hand?
		
Click to expand...

Left if your right handed
Right if your a lefty.
I tried it for a while and on fast greens it’s ok .
But if you have to give it a bit of welly it’s hopeless .imo of course.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Just seen some guy hitting it left and right handed on Sky. Hardly any difference in the swings and result. To me, just holding a left handed club at the address position is all wrong. I think I would struggle to beat 140 if I played a full round left handed. I can putt left handed, with a right below left hand grip.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 5, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			Just seen some guy hitting it left and right handed on Sky. Hardly any difference in the swings and result. To me, just holding a left handed club at the address position is all wrong. I think I would struggle to beat 140 if I played a full round left handed. I can putt left handed, with a right below left hand grip.
		
Click to expand...

I played a guy in the scratch team years ago.
Driver to 6iron right handed the rest left handed.
Very good player.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 5, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			That's a very popular winner! Plenty lined up to congratulate her.

Although if as she says her Dad's in the pub, then good luck getting the channel changed given the football scores!
		
Click to expand...

Was very pleased for her, but kind of surprised to see the volume of hugs from nearly everyone around the hole, given the covid situation....


----------



## Crow (Oct 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was very pleased for her, but kind of surprised to see the volume of hugs from nearly everyone around the hole, given the covid situation....
		
Click to expand...

She was drenched in alcohol so they probably thought it safe.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 5, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Was very pleased for her, but kind of surprised to see the volume of hugs from nearly everyone around the hole, given the covid situation....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's an odd one to see in the current climate, but given everyone is regularly tested, it's outside and just at the end then it's probably still very low risk. Just a strange thing to see currently.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2020)

Sergio back to winning ways as well.......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Oct 5, 2020)

Everyone recalls last green missed putts but it is not that simple.

Doug Sanders miss at St Andrews being an example.
History recalls it as the miss to lose the Open but it was a miss in a playoff with Nicklaus.
And absolutely no one recalls that on the first hole of his first round Saunders chunked his pitch into the burn and took a six.


----------



## Slab (Oct 5, 2020)

Well done and all that Sergio but have a look, that’s just a plastic chicken you’re holding up there!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2020)

Do you think organisers have a secret competition to see can come up with the naffest trophy?


----------



## IainP (Oct 5, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sergio back to winning ways as well.......
		
Click to expand...

Was a couple behind when I turned in, still some chances to play but he seemed to be very fidgety on the tee again so I wasn't that confident. Sounds like he played 18 very well.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 5, 2020)

IainP said:



			Was a couple behind when I turned in, still some chances to play but he seemed to be very fidgety on the tee again so I wasn't that confident. Sounds like he played 18 very well.
		
Click to expand...

A classic ball strikers win.
The best from tee to green, like he’s normally good at. But had a good week on the greens, which he isn’t usually so good at.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 5, 2020)

bradleywedge said:



			I think its safe to say....Fleetwood is a choker
		
Click to expand...

Yips

A pro of that standard not even hitting the hole. Shocking.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 6, 2020)

timd77 said:



			Get in Aaron! Delighted for him, local lad for me. Shame he clinched it through a mistake from Fleetwood, but the way he played today it was much deserved.
		
Click to expand...

Yes well done to Rai.

He didn't know what to say in his interview, he was clearly embarrassed to have won it that way. First Rock's shocker on 18 in regulation then Fleetwood's horrible miss. Hw showed great sportsmanship given the circumstances.


----------



## fundy (Oct 6, 2020)

I see Rory is posting some pictures of his trackman as he looks to add some speed and distance

Got the ball speed up to 190mph and the carry over the 350 yard mark!!!!


Wonder if McGinley and his mates on sky will be so derogatory as they are to Bryson lol


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see Rory is posting some pictures of his trackman as he looks to add some speed and distance

Got the ball speed up to 190mph and the carry over the 350 yard mark!!!!


Wonder if McGinley and his mates on sky will be so derogatory as they are to Bryson lol
		
Click to expand...

Wonder if he's heard anything about the conclusions of the governing bodies re their report on how to reduce Pros length ( ball technology, or whatever)
I thought I heard the pundits saying conclusions had been reached but not yet published?  Is that right?
If the ball is being "changed", ...".?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see Rory is posting some pictures of his trackman as he looks to add some speed and distance

Got the ball speed up to 190mph and the carry over the 350 yard mark!!!!


Wonder if McGinley and his mates on sky will be so derogatory as they are to Bryson lol
		
Click to expand...

He’s a Yank though!


----------



## rksquire (Oct 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			I see Rory is posting some pictures of his trackman as he looks to add some speed and distance

Got the ball speed up to 190mph and the carry over the 350 yard mark!!!!


Wonder if McGinley and his mates on sky will be so derogatory as they are to Bryson lol
		
Click to expand...

I find he's always a bit disparaging of McIlroy, and, equally, that McIlroy is equally dismissive of McGinley!


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

rksquire said:



			I find he's always a bit disparaging of McIlroy, and, equally, that McIlroy is equally dismissive of McGinley!
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed this too. I reckon they had a falling out at the Ryder Cup.


----------



## birdyhunter (Oct 8, 2020)

It took McGinley about 3 sentences before he had a dig at DeChambeau in his opening comments on Sky today... and he's not even playing at Wentworth!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

Ten minutes of 'commentary' from Rob Beckett and Romesh Ranganathan then, was actually really funny.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ten minutes of 'commentary' from Rob Beckett and Romesh Ranganathan then, was actually really funny. 

Click to expand...

Yes seen that .
Asked the commentator what the apex of Fleetwoods chip was .
Might watch the series when it comes out.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Yes seen that .
Asked the commentator what the apex of Fleetwoods chip was .
Might watch the series when it comes out.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it was a great plug, I didn't even know they had a show until now. "Great player but completely devoid of apex there"


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

Commentary better than their golf lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

some effort from Poulter to shoot 69 with a knackered back!! physio going to be busy tonight


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Early days but Kelly Tan up there again.... 😉
		
Click to expand...

And last weeks winner Aaron Rai handily placed at -4


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And last weeks winner Aaron Rai handily placed at -4
		
Click to expand...

albeit in a completely different comp


----------



## IainP (Oct 8, 2020)

Heard part of Pepperell's interview whilst driving. Sounded in usual form.


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Heard part of Pepperell's interview whilst driving. Sounded in usual form.
		
Click to expand...


he did one after 6 holes on the course which set the tone nicely! one after the round was excellent


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

Just the 62 for golfs most popular son currently today i see


----------



## fundy (Oct 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			He's true Box Office now
		
Click to expand...

up another level when he pulls the 48" driver out on the first tee at Augusta haha


----------



## woofers (Oct 9, 2020)

fundy said:



			Just the 62 for golfs most popular son currently today i see 

Click to expand...

And 63 for the next five behind him.
Sky presenters getting excited about De Shambles but failing to mention he’s only one better than the others.
Birdie fest on one of the easiest scoring courses apparently.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 9, 2020)

I stopped following Poulter a while back on twitter when he posted about buying a $30,000 dollar couch, made me think how out of touch he is with the real world. Now he has just said during an on course interview that during lockdown he was chipping balls through the windows of his car collection which I assume is mainly Ferraris. Quote "I can't drive them so may as well use them for something else"


----------



## fundy (Oct 9, 2020)

drive4show said:



			I stopped following Poulter a while back on twitter when he posted about buying a $30,000 dollar couch, made me think how out of touch he is with the real world. Now he has just said during an on course interview that during lockdown he was chipping balls through the windows of his car collection which I assume is mainly Ferraris. Quote "I can't drive them so may as well use them for something else" 

Click to expand...


wonder if he can hit that socket rocket through the open window


----------



## Slab (Oct 9, 2020)

A fifteen shot swing in round 2 from one of the day 1 contenders 
Wonder if he picked up an injury


----------



## IanM (Oct 9, 2020)

Wentworth without fans....


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And last weeks winner Aaron Rai handily placed at -4
		
Click to expand...

Homers curse strikes again


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 9, 2020)

Any links for watching ☹️


----------



## harpo_72 (Oct 9, 2020)

I promise I won’t post and just watch it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Homers curse strikes again

Click to expand...

Chopped it and got what he deserved


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

Matt Fitzpatrick should stop sitting on the fence and say what he really thinks about DeChambeau.

Personally I think he makes interesting viewing.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

Was really hoping he would try and hit out of the bush!


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			He took practice swings in similar bushes 😅
Genius 👍
		
Click to expand...

He asked the rules official 'can I take a practice swing in another bush' 😂. Quality


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

And then puts it to about 6 feet 😂😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

I feel much more confident going into tomorrow’s round knowing I can take a practise swing in the adjacent bush to the ones I’ll be hitting out of at some point


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Not sure how far that was but it wasn't just a wedge.
Awesome shot.
		
Click to expand...

197 yards, he hit 8 iron


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

it would be interesting to see how Bryson would do carrying nothing more than a 4/5 iron


----------



## JamesR (Oct 9, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			it would be interesting to see how Bryson would do carrying nothing more than a 4/5 iron
		
Click to expand...

Why would it?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Why would it?
		
Click to expand...

Because he hits it so far, I’d just find it interesting to see how he would score with nothing more than a 4 iron. Nothing more than pure curiousity.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 10, 2020)

I know Radar has done a series with Ping players where he keeps talking about the Ping family,but Christ how far is he trying to crawl up Tyrell Hattons backside with his commentary.


----------



## IainP (Oct 10, 2020)

Wonder if Fitzpatrick's media stuff yesterday impacted on him today...


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

why are sky showing ET highlights at 8pm rather than live golf

we didnt wat to see Wolff make 3 eagles, nah lets see Hattons hoodie again lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			On the red button
		
Click to expand...


i know just prefer watching in hd rather than juddery sd


----------



## IainP (Oct 10, 2020)

DeChambeau in reverse today so far.
May see frustrations with 61, 62, 63s on the board already


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			DeChambeau in reverse today so far.
May see frustrations with 61, 62, 63s on the board already
		
Click to expand...

Certainly not the best start for him, should be good viewing again.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 10, 2020)

Monty and Darren Clark in the last group tomorrow on the oldies tour. Did they fall out some time ago?
Monty claiming he's lost some weight, which looks unlikely... still immaculate from tee to green.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 10, 2020)

Good knock from Tom Lewis over in the states


----------



## petema99 (Oct 10, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Matt Fitzpatrick should stop sitting on the fence and say what he really thinks about DeChambeau.

Personally I think he makes interesting viewing.
		
Click to expand...

Agree - not a great look for Matt Fitzpatrick...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Cantlay just hit a 6 iron on the 256 yard par 3.... 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Your've been on here long enough to know most forumites would be hitting an easy 7 iron for that yardage


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Your've been on here long enough to know most forumites would be hitting an easy 7 iron for that yardage 

Click to expand...

it must have been into the wind if it were a 6


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Cantlay just hit a 6 iron on the 256 yard par 3.... 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

The European tour posted a clip on Facebook earlier this week of part of a practice round, either Willet or Hatton at Wentworth. It was highlighting the drop off in distances hit in cold, damp conditions. For one shot he had 199 to hit, he took a 4 iron and he was well short. We have to factor this in when we see these figures from the US.

That is bonkers though.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Cantlay just hit a 6 iron on the 256 yard par 3.... 😳😳😳
		
Click to expand...

Bet it took him 10 minutes to do it though....


----------



## pendodave (Oct 11, 2020)

Just watched Hatton's round in highlight form. He's such a good all-round golfer. Does everything well.
Re. Vegas distances, as well as the temp and dryness, it's at altitude (not Crans or Mexico, but well above sea level)


----------



## IainP (Oct 11, 2020)

Watched the last few holes, Hatton played well - apart from the 2nd into 18 😁
Course looking good also.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 11, 2020)

IainP said:



			Watched the last few holes, Hatton played well - apart from the 2nd into 18 😁
Course looking good also.
		
Click to expand...

 Can't be a****d to seek out the owgr, but there's definitely a case for him as England's top player. Just doesn't get the love that Fleetwood receives. 
He seems to be really good at winning when in a position.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Can't be a****d to seek out the owgr, but there's definitely a case for him as England's top player. Just doesn't get the love that Fleetwood receives.
He seems to be really good at winning when in a position.
		
Click to expand...

Hatton will now go into the top ten in the world and will be the English number 1 

Both have records that are similar with Fleetwood just marginally ahead. 

Hatton won’t get the same adulation because of his demeanour on the course and his strops etc


----------



## IainP (Oct 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Can't be a****d to seek out the owgr, but there's definitely a case for him as England's top player. Just doesn't get the love that Fleetwood receives.
He seems to be really good at winning when in a position.
		
Click to expand...

I looked 😁, last week they are 14 & 15,  with Hatton at 15. He has a growing rep for closing out tournaments I agree


----------



## Imurg (Oct 11, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hatton will now go into the top ten in the world
		
Click to expand...

Unless Cantlay wins in the US tonight..


----------



## pendodave (Oct 11, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Hatton won’t get the same adulation because of his demeanour on the course and his strops etc
		
Click to expand...

Which is fair enough. But I've always thought that it was intensely self critical rather than general unpleasantness, so never bothered me that much. Maybe a little to much like my own self loathing after a bad shot for comfort...
Anyway, we're lucky to have them both. Hopefully they go on to greater things.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2020)

I would like to see Hatton kick on. Is he really any worse than other golfers (Woods being a prime example) that can be moody about his own performance on the course rather than just being petulant and difficult for any other reason. We all make mistakes and so if he has come across as moody and petulant you'd hope those around him will have pointed this out and as he becomes a leading light on the ET tour he'll try and change


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2020)

some score by Sei Young Kim in the womens LPGA around what was deemed a really tough track for them, both today and over the 4 rounds. To shoot -14 when only 8 players shoot under par is an astonishing effort


----------



## fundy (Oct 11, 2020)

Have to admit Im warming to Hatton, think hes softening a little. Yes hes petulant at times but there seems to be a bit more humour and warmth to him of late, both on the course and in interviews


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 11, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Which is fair enough. But I've always thought that it was intensely self critical rather than general unpleasantness, so never bothered me that much. Maybe a little to much like my own self loathing after a bad shot for comfort...
Anyway, we're lucky to have them both. Hopefully they go on to greater things.
		
Click to expand...

I have never been bothered by him - he shows a bit of character on the course which is never a bad thing. Certainly showing himself to be a very good golfer - needs to start challenging in majors


----------



## IainP (Oct 11, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Soly, host of the No Laying Up podcast, recently said something along the lines of "although I don't like Bryson as a person, I really root for him now as a player".

I'm the same, I find him compulsive viewing, you never know what's coming next....
		
Click to expand...

Think Bryson's been on the featured groups all week. I've mostly stayed with it even when the full coverage has started, so agree.
Nice iron onto a par 4 😲 (admittedly downwind).
The "rough" on the course is a bit laughable though.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 11, 2020)

fundy said:



			Have to admit Im warming to Hatton, think hes softening a little. Yes hes petulant at times but there seems to be a bit more humour and warmth to him of late, both on the course and in interviews
		
Click to expand...

I’d love to have him and Spieth play together, I wouldn’t need to listen to the commentators to know what’s happening.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Sensational bunker shot from Laird!!
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievable!


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 11, 2020)

Cantlay - everything that's bad about modern golf.

Laird - 80 quids worth of polo looking like Greg Norman's 7.99 clobber


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Sensational bunker shot from Laird!!
		
Click to expand...

And perfectly set up by the commentators; the lie is dreadful, he's buried right under the lip; if he'd carried 6 inches more he'd be stone dead;he could damage a wrist; the ball could hit him; he could damage his knee, he's just back from surgery.  

No, none of those.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2020)

What an up and down!


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's been enthralling between Laird, Cook and Wolff. Just need one more good swing!
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed - been great to watch!


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2020)

C'mon Martin, you can do it .....


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2020)

agonising to watch ...


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			He's wobbled over the last few holes, needs to compose himself for the playoff.
		
Click to expand...

For sure. Again, fingers crossed!


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2020)

Get in.... worth waiting up for - and the footy team won too.


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 12, 2020)

Best night of watching golf for ages for sure!


----------



## HowlingGale (Oct 12, 2020)

Excellent win for Laird. He was a junior at my old club. Left well before I joined though 😁. 
Seems funny that the winner of a run-of-the-mill event on the PGA tour gets more than the winner of the European tour flagship event. Just shows the riches and lure of golf in the US.


----------



## fundy (Oct 13, 2020)

sounds like DJ has tested positive and out of this weeks tournament


----------



## petema99 (Oct 13, 2020)

fundy said:



			sounds like DJ has tested positive and out of this weeks tournament
		
Click to expand...

Thought you meant positive for something else for a second there!!


----------



## fundy (Oct 15, 2020)

Really good looking course this week at Shadow Creek, hard to believe this is on the middle of the desert (well Vegas anyway), know a few guys who have played it and all raved about it


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Yep, looks lovely. A good strength field too.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Some start by Hatton, 4 under through 3.


----------



## NearHull (Oct 16, 2020)

Anyone else think Lee Westwood looked a bit like an apprentice Father Christmas today?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

fundy said:



			Really good looking course this week at Shadow Creek, hard to believe this is on the middle of the desert (well Vegas anyway), know a few guys who have played it and all raved about it
		
Click to expand...

Was going to post the same thing; if I ever get back to Vegas I'm playing it.  There's some great photos here, including one of something I'd never expected to see at a Las Vegas golf course;

http://www.shadowcreek.com


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Was going to post the same thing; if I ever get back to Vegas I'm playing it.  There's some great photos here, including one of something I'd never expected to see at a Las Vegas golf course;

http://www.shadowcreek.com

Click to expand...

It's only about $700 green fee, so good luck, and also, I think you have to stay in one of their (MGM?) Hotels, and pay for a caddy.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It's only about $700 green fee, so good luck, and also, I think you have to stay in one of their (MGM?) Hotels, and pay for a caddy.
		
Click to expand...

It's $500 including the caddy & a limo from your hotel to the course & back.  Stayed in the MGM Grand last time we went, might try theMirage or The Bellagio if we go back.  Full list here;

https://www.mgmresorts.com/en/destinations.html


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 17, 2020)

One of the players doing well at Fairmont is a local lad to me, Garrick Porteous. Went to the local school, home club Bamburgh, which a number on here have played. Top amateur career, turned pro under the Chubby Chandler management team but it just hasn't happened for him. Now 30 and close to the last chance saloon to make it. Had a decent result earlier in the year but a high finish today, currently 2nd, could give him his card for next year. Hopefully he will have another good day tomorrow and it will be the launch pad he needs.


----------



## IainP (Oct 17, 2020)

Bizarre scenes with nearly a dozen people searching for Koepka's plugged ball - and found just in time!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			It's $500 including the caddy & a limo from your hotel to the course & back.  Stayed in the MGM Grand last time we went, might try theMirage or The Bellagio if we go back.  Full list here;

https://www.mgmresorts.com/en/destinations.html

Click to expand...

Fair enough. Too rich for me, that's for sure.

But then Vegas isn't anywhere on my list.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Fair enough. Too rich for me, that's for sure.

But then Vegas isn't anywhere on my list.
		
Click to expand...

Ought to be seen once as the capital of excess. Can’t take it with me, so if I’m ever there again I’ll be booking an MGM hotel.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ought to be seen once as the capital of excess. Can’t take it with me, so if I’m ever there again I’ll be booking an MGM hotel.
		
Click to expand...

I am working on a way of taking it with me.


----------



## fundy (Oct 18, 2020)

So the leaders have just teed off yet were more than 2 hours from full coverage


----------



## IainP (Oct 18, 2020)

Probably should be on one of the irritations threads - inane commentator ramblings.
"He can make this"
Oh really, it hadn't occurred that a player in the top 10 in the world, sitting second in the tournament could possibly hole a 5 footer up the hill 😲🤨 Thanks for that expert insight 🤣


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Oct 22, 2020)

Quite some round by Laurie Canter. Often when players go low, there are normally a few around on a birdie course. 6 shots better than the rest at the moment is quite something.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 23, 2020)

Jesus Christ if I here those commentators say “Gloomy” any more I’m going to cry.


----------



## IainP (Oct 23, 2020)

Think I've become used to watching featured groups this year, it's a bit like being at a tournament and following a group around with all the ups n downs.
Cracking group today with JT in.


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 24, 2020)

Apologies if it's a repost.
Bryson the bull 😮


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2020)

This Italian golf course looks very dull. It's like a really bad Mariott hotel course.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2020)

The pylons make a nonsense of it also.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 24, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The pylons make a nonsense of it also.
		
Click to expand...

Canter must be annoyed by that; hit a beauty into the pylon and then hook the second into the lake


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 24, 2020)

What an iron shot. Burmester hit an *iron *270 yds carry on to the green.
Unbelievable!
Where is the game going?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What an iron shot. Burmester hit an *iron *270 yds carry on to the green.
Unbelievable!
Where is the game going?
		
Click to expand...

To be fair it was downwind and that iron looks like it's got about 5° of loft on it and a shaft about a mile long...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			To be fair it was downwind and that iron looks like it's got about 5° of loft on it and a shaft about a mile long...
		
Click to expand...

Yes I'd love to know what iron it was. They didn't say, did they?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not convinced with Rory's hoodie -  looks like it'd be very annoying to play in that.
		
Click to expand...

At least he has somewhere to put his sandwiches.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

It is a real comedy hood. Could it be any bigger?


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This LPGA course looks fantastic.
		
Click to expand...

night and day to the one in Europe this week!


----------



## Crow (Oct 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			It is a real comedy hood. Could it be any bigger?
		
Click to expand...

Can't beat the field with his score so he'll do it with his hoodie


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

So looks like its featured groups only on the PGA until 9pm again, so most of the front 9 of the leaders not being televised again

Is this the format for all comps going forward? If so its really gonna drive fans away from watching!


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			So looks like its featured groups only on the PGA until 9pm again, so most of the front 9 of the leaders not being televised again

Is this the format for all comps going forward? If so its really gonna drive fans away from watching!
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder if like here with Prem football whether schedules have changed around NFL, baseball etc. and golf has taken the hit


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			I did wonder if like here with Prem football whether schedules have changed around NFL, baseball etc. and golf has taken the hit
		
Click to expand...


it may well be NFL driven from the tv companies, doesnt make it right though.

they obviously still have the cameras out there etc, its ok though were only missing a birdie fest and no one on the forum likes watching those


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not convinced with Rory's hoodie -  looks like it'd be very annoying to play in that.
		
Click to expand...

Seems to be moving all over the place when he hits especially through impact. Seems way too big and a case of jumping on the bandwagon. I expect to see more and more players being asked to wear these in the next few weeks. Not a fan


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems to be moving all over the place when he hits especially through impact. Seems way too big and a case of jumping on the bandwagon. I expect to see more and more players being asked to wear these in the next few weeks. Not a fan
		
Click to expand...


Does it, doesnt look like it moves until way after impact to me

Doesnt seem to be bothering him either


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320452557689466891


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 25, 2020)

Danielle Kang so close to holing out for eagle at the 18th, quite enjoying watching the ladies golf.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 25, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I really enjoy it, they're great players.
		
Click to expand...

I always find it a bit easier to relate to as the distances are much closer to what I hit so always look at it as we are playing the courses in the same way


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			Does it, doesnt look like it moves until way after impact to me

Doesnt seem to be bothering him either


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320452557689466891

Click to expand...

Certainly not having too much of an impact on his game - currently 6 under for the round


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Especially some nice they can’t even pick any of the leading groups to show. Tiger and Phil, 20 shots off the pace.
		
Click to expand...

You are right, but the previous days did have some "up top" players on. Plus Rory has played some decent stuff today 
#glasshalffull (for a bit)


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Any Rory fans want to comment on his club snap?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Any Rory fans want to comment on his club snap?
		
Click to expand...

It was a bit of a rubbish club snap - a bit too slow , no real power in the bend , one of his poorest strops


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a bit of a rubbish club snap - a bit too slow , no real power in the bend , one of his poorest strops
		
Click to expand...

this from earlier in the week or has he had another go?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a bit of a rubbish club snap - a bit too slow , no real power in the bend , one of his poorest strops
		
Click to expand...

Certainly lacked the full helicopter.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			this from earlier in the week or has he had another go?
		
Click to expand...

Earlier, but still at the Zozo. Just no one has mentioned it. If it was Hatton, Rahm, Sergio, Fat Pat, certain people would be all over it. Rory? Nah, it's fine.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Earlier, but still at the Zozo. Just no one has mentioned it. If it was Hatton, Rahm, Sergio, Fat Pat, certain people would be all over it. Rory? Nah, it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

just checking it was the one from earlier in the week and hadnt missed another haha


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It was a bit of a rubbish club snap - a bit too slow , no real power in the bend , one of his poorest strops
		
Click to expand...

And did it on the 18th when he knew he wouldn't need it again.

Apparently had his highest number of birdies in a tournament (or something) this week 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			And did it on the 18th when he knew he wouldn't need it again.

Apparently had his highest number of birdies in a tournament (or something) this week 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


did i hear he had 29 birdies?  crazy number, crazier to finish -15 mind


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Earlier, but still at the Zozo. Just no one has mentioned it. If it was Hatton, Rahm, Sergio, Fat Pat, certain people would be all over it. Rory? Nah, it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't wearing a hoodie at the time 😂🤣 - otherwise _somebody_ would've been all over it 😉


----------



## IainP (Oct 25, 2020)

JT having a bit of a chomp.

Don't know if it was mentioned on the Sky coverage yesterday but the M*A*S*H series was filmed here - the choppers coming over those hills.


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

thats some 6 Cantlays made at 16


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			thats some 6 Cantlays made at 16
		
Click to expand...

JT may do well to make 6 from there lol


----------



## fundy (Oct 25, 2020)

fundy said:



			JT may do well to make 6 from there lol
		
Click to expand...

some up and down from the path that!


----------



## MarkT (Oct 25, 2020)

Thomas's up and down there at 16 was nuts, chip and run with a bit of check. Now trying to work out if I know anyone else called Lanto..


----------



## IainP (Oct 26, 2020)

Well done Cantlay - snuck through while the big two were going head to head.


----------



## DRW (Oct 26, 2020)

Watch some of the live feed of the LPGA on youtube last night, the course at Reynolds Lake looked stunning and an amazing setting.

Well done to Ally on winning and keeping it going under quite a lot of pressure on her birthday (think thye said) .

But my the power of Bianca Pagdanganan, she smokes a ball. One to potentially look out for.


----------



## MarkT (Oct 31, 2020)

Drysdale pulled off a brilliant up-and-down at 18 today but enjoyed this one a bit more. Let's hope Armitage can get his first win tomorrow..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322488390705696769


----------



## pendodave (Nov 1, 2020)

Just watched Darren Clarke win on the seniors tour. 
Played pretty solid. 
Despite all the fresh(ish) blood, langer is still winning the season standings. He's 9 years older than Clarke.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 2, 2020)

fundy said:



			Does it, doesnt look like it moves until way after impact to me

Doesnt seem to be bothering him either


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320452557689466891

Click to expand...

Stop posting facts instead of conjecture. You're ruining people's arguments


----------



## sunshine (Nov 2, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Drysdale pulled off a brilliant up-and-down at 18 today but enjoyed this one a bit more. Let's hope Armitage can get his first win tomorrow..


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322488390705696769

Click to expand...

"up and down of the week"... typical hyperbole from Roe. I really don't see what's so special there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2020)

Ladies European Tour golf from Emirates Faldo Course - Dubai.  The OMEGA Moonlight Classic.  Weird floodlit golf...played the track a few years ago and though the course was immaculate and challenging - the city surroundings did not make for a pleasant setting.  And watching this evening - the road noise is terrible and some properties line holes very closely.  OK the sight of the skyscrapers all lit up might be spectacular - but you don't have to be playing golf to take that in.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 4, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ladies European Tour golf from Emirates Faldo Course - Dubai.  The OMEGA Moonlight Classic.  Weird floodlit golf...played the track a few years ago and though the course was immaculate and challenging - the city surroundings did not make for a pleasant setting.  And watching this evening - the road noise is terrible and some properties line holes very closely.  OK the sight of the skyscrapers all lit up might be spectacular - but you don't have to be playing golf to take that in.
		
Click to expand...

TV cameras usually make the action much brighter than it actually is - this looks like the floodlights at Alloa Athletic - weak and a weird colour.

Still it's very dark not very far off the fairway, just as well it's not a mens event with their current trend of blast it anywhere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			TV cameras usually make the action much brighter than it actually is - this looks like the floodlights at Alloa Athletic - weak and a weird colour.

Still it's very dark not very far off the fairway, just as well it's not a mens event with their current trend of blast it anywhere.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is a bold move to get the ladies game some press and TV coverage which has to be a good thing.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 5, 2020)

Watching the golf from Dubai is it just me or has Charley Hull really stretched recently...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2020)

Why do they keep trying these Mickey Mouse formats 

People won’t start watching women’s golf because it’s being played at night. 

And as for what they are doing in Cyprus - that’s just ridiculous 

The European Tour keep trying these things but the only thing that works - increasing the Prize fund which brings in the bigger European players which gets the viewers


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why do they keep trying these Mickey Mouse formats

People won’t start watching women’s golf because it’s being played at night.

And as for what they are doing in Cyprus - that’s just ridiculous

The European Tour keep trying these things but the only thing that works - increasing the Prize fund which brings in the bigger European players which gets the viewers
		
Click to expand...

So what do you suggest. Do nothing and let the LET stagnate and die and not offer the ET players a chance to play and with the top players away a chance to win some much needed Euros to retaining their card of getting an exemption for a win. You are normally moaning about golf being all inclusive and so this may actually be a chance to get some casual TV viewers and youngsters interested enough to try the game when we get out of lockdown


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2020)

I quite like the night golf. Lovely contrast with the background.


----------



## sunshine (Nov 6, 2020)

The night golf is a gimmick, but I watched some of it last night so it worked.

I find the PGA Tour much easier to watch because it's on in the evening. The European events are always live during the day when I'm working or busy. There's a very good reason why sports such as football and cricket embrace evening matches under floodlights. Well done to the LET for trying something different.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 8, 2020)

Enjoying the golf this morning. Wouldn't want to see the format every week, but it has made for an interesting finish. 
Kawamura has a very odd looking swing.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 8, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Enjoying the golf this morning. Wouldn't want to see the format every week, but it has made for an interesting finish.
Kawamura has a very odd looking swing.
		
Click to expand...

ha ha yeah he certainly does, lots going on with it.


----------



## IainP (Nov 8, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Enjoying the golf this morning. Wouldn't want to see the format every week, but it has made for an interesting finish.
Kawamura has a very odd looking swing.
		
Click to expand...

Be interested to hear what the professionals think about it.
In some ways maybe it's more relatable to us Ams as most of our golf is decided over 18 holes. Plus the Ryder cup matches.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm suprised how many top players are in the Houston this week, id have thought they'd not want to risk catchng Covid and missing the Masters.


----------



## IainP (Nov 8, 2020)

Isn't it nice having some spectators back with their insightful shouts 🤔🤦‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Isn't it nice having some spectators back with their insightful shouts 🤔🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side they get escorted off the premises next week, never to return


----------



## pendodave (Nov 8, 2020)

Dj stalks 10 foot putt for 10 mins then misses 10 inches right....
His putting preshot is a mess when he's in contention on a sunday


----------



## pendodave (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm loving the muni aesthetic this week. Nice to see that not every course in the US is some sort of water guzzling, over fertilized agronomical freak show.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 8, 2020)

Good finish and nice to see how much it meant to Ortiz. Nice to see a crowd too, although it didn't look like much SD was going on.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2020)

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

🏌️= 🏆

#biglefty#


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 9, 2020)

Did anyone else see Armitage blow up on the last? When the commentators mutter the wonderful 'no one wants to see this' line, it is similar to when old football commentators said the same about a fight on the pitch. 

Both are exactly  what you want to see


----------



## azazel (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

🏌️= 🏆

#biglefty#
		
Click to expand...

How good was he down the stretch?! After his slightly ropey tee shot on 16 he was pretty much inch perfect. Tremendous.


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 9, 2020)

azazel said:



			How good was he down the stretch?! After his slightly ropey tee shot on 16 he was pretty much inch perfect. Tremendous.
		
Click to expand...

Just such a grounded young man. Hopefully he really kicks on after all this Covid 💩 is behind us.


----------



## azazel (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Just such a grounded young man. Hopefully he really kicks on after all this Covid 💩 is behind us.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's been pretty badly affected mentally by COVID, which makes yesterday an even better achievement. It's noticeable how many people within the game do seem to genuinely believe that it was only a matter of time and that he'll win many more.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 9, 2020)

azazel said:



			Sounds like he's been pretty badly affected mentally by COVID, which makes yesterday an even better achievement. It's noticeable how many people within the game do seem to genuinely believe that it was only a matter of time and that he'll win many more.
		
Click to expand...

They were making comparisons between him and Monty on Sky when I was watching. Was a reduced field but you can only beat whats in front of you.


----------



## robinthehood (Nov 12, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So.. Slight rant time....

EVERY single player competing on the LET this week has completely blown away any future credibility on the subject of any sort of gender-based equality.

It is not a coincidence that the male caddies are wearing shorts and every single female player is wearing long trousers 👖.   This is obviously a Saudi-implemented rule that the females can't wear shorts, the players have chosen to accept the oppressive rule as they they would rather chase the money.   By accepting the rule, they are completely endorsing the country's gender inequality.
		
Click to expand...

Sportswashing is the term you;re looking for


----------



## petema99 (Nov 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So.. Slight rant time....

EVERY single player competing on the LET this week has completely blown away any future credibility on the subject of any sort of gender-based equality.

It is not a coincidence that the male caddies are wearing shorts and every single female player is wearing long trousers 👖.   This is obviously a Saudi-implemented rule that the females can't wear shorts, the players have chosen to accept the oppressive rule as they they would rather chase the money.   By accepting the rule, they are completely endorsing the country's gender inequality.
		
Click to expand...

couldn't agree more


----------



## MarkT (Nov 22, 2020)

Nice way to win a play-off for Robert Streb..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330624551789670400


----------



## MarkT (Nov 27, 2020)

Has anyone played Leopard Creek? Everyone raves about it every year on TV


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Has anyone played Leopard Creek? Everyone raves about it every year on TV
		
Click to expand...

No but love watching it on TV and Tony Johnstone is the ideal commentator to have. Given all the nasty things in South Africa that can do you damage, not sure how far I'd venture into the bushes or trees to look for a ball


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Late to this, however....

In one sense I completely agree and massive kudos to the likes of Mel Reid who refused to take part. Absolutely disgusting regime that should be an international pariah. I wish our government would get the same scrutiny for Saudi ties as some give to female golfers. Although that's wandering into politics so I'll stop at that.

However, I really blame the LET, rather than the players, for putting them in this situation. There's just not that much money in the LET so the players are not in a strong position to pick and choose.
		
Click to expand...

Is the LET not in the same position as the players? Not much money so they can't pick and choose if a country dangles a big carrot? 

SA are looking to do a Dubai and become a holiday destination so surely as part of the deal the LET, and players, should have said we'll come but as per standard conditions. The LET may well have had more power than they actually realised here.


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 27, 2020)

Leopard Creek - I've not played it, but I love the coverage. Frankly, even if the course was absolutely pants with bubbly greens, what would be better than seeing all that wildlife?

A great course in terms of layout and quality is a great thing, but if there isn't a good looking landscape to go with it then I'm not overly interested in playing it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			As an organisation they should have had the gumption to say "no way" rather than shirking it and letting the players take the heat for it. I doubt the LET would have had enough sway to get the Saudis to stop treating women as property, torturing women's rights activists etc. In that context, who cares they had to wear long trousers!?
		
Click to expand...

I don't expect them to change their ways immediately to women generally, too ingrained for that to happen other than gradually. However I'd hope for exceptions for the tournament players. Baby steps, had it happened.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2020)

Hate to think what Bryson's "par" would be in Dubai....


----------



## sunshine (Dec 4, 2020)

Kaz said:



			As an organisation they should have had the gumption to say "no way" rather than shirking it and letting the players take the heat for it. I doubt the LET would have had enough sway to get the Saudis to stop treating women as property, torturing women's rights activists etc. In that context, who cares they had to wear long trousers!?
		
Click to expand...

If the Saudi government was serious about women's golf or sport in general, it should have ensured there were some local Saudi professional golfers competing to demonstrate the progress the country is making.

What's that? There aren't any female golfers in Saudi? Saudi women aren't allowed out of the house to play golf without the permission of their husband / father.


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2020)

Not a fan of tournaments on multiple courses but I guess it'll be unique for this year at the women's US open 

Those greens are definitely 'major' fast
Rough doesn't look too bad on TV though
Should be good viewing this weekend


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 10, 2020)

I didn't realise they were playing 2 courses. The one I seem to be seeing most of looks a pretty bland US course. They don't seem to have tricked the course up, unless that will happen day 2, 3 etc.


----------



## fundy (Dec 10, 2020)

Can anyone tell me who Lexis caddy usually works for, not sure Sky have told me enough in the last 15 minutes lol


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I didn't realise they were playing 2 courses. The one I seem to be seeing most of looks a pretty bland US course. They don't seem to have tricked the course up, unless that will happen day 2, 3 etc.
		
Click to expand...

I think the rough grass type is dormant now anyway but without checking I'd guess if you compare FIR for top ten men and women then long rough wouldn't matter too much to the women as it would the men


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Turning into an absolute car crash for Maria Fassi - 3 doubles and 2 trebles so far today. 

Click to expand...

Well, she isn't going to be on telly any time soon.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Certainly not this weekend!
		
Click to expand...

May be she just doesn't work weekends? 

#5daymember?


----------



## Slab (Dec 11, 2020)

The title sponsor has stumped up so that all 4 days of the US Womens Open can be shown with zero ad breaks 
(so if you're seeing too many/any ad breaks it has nothing to do with the feed supplied from the host broadcaster)


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Interesting to see that the "bombers" group all missed the cut 

Click to expand...

Always a lot of talk about the next generation coming of the US college scene having even quicker swing speeds than those in that group but so far the “distance players” haven’t really shifted the dynamic of the tour.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 12, 2020)

Slab said:



			The title sponsor has stumped up so that all 4 days of the US Womens Open can be shown with zero ad breaks 
(so if you're seeing too many/any ad breaks it has nothing to do with the feed supplied from the host broadcaster)
		
Click to expand...

What channel?


----------



## Slab (Dec 13, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			What channel?
		
Click to expand...

Golf Channel,
 (I'm overseas so I don't get sky feed anyway but I know the number of ad breaks regularly get discussed )


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 13, 2020)

Love Ko to make a run today and do it. Chance with Shibuno coming back to the field.

I know it’s a US open but would be good to move tees up slightly and make friendlier pin positions so a lower score can go win it. A few comments that they’ve perhaps got course set up wrong yesterday which due to difficulty and mud balls didn’t showcase standards as best as they could.

I thought 18th was odd with 200 in for quite a few.


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2020)

At DP world, Fitzpatrick started very well.
Tournament shaping up.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2020)

IainP said:



			At DP world, Fitzpatrick started very well.
Tournament shaping up.
		
Click to expand...

4 under through 4 certainly is a cracking start. Approach shots very impressive


----------



## pendodave (Dec 13, 2020)

Would be fantastic if westy could sneak in there.
On the other hand, it would be a real blow to Fitzpatrick if he lost it from here. 
Is there any way MP wins the tournament and Westy gets r2d?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2020)

I bet Lee Westwood has had more short range birdie putts than anyone this week.
Tee to green I suspect up there with the best this week


----------



## IainP (Dec 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I bet Lee Westwood has had more short range birdie putts than anyone this week.
Tee to green I suspect up there with the best this week
		
Click to expand...

Agree.
Drama on 17th though..


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2020)

Very tense now


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2020)

What a farce that drop zone was for Cantor. Such a bad shot not penalised.
Would have been a travesty if his subsequent shot had gone in


----------



## pendodave (Dec 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Would be fantastic if westy could sneak in there.
On the other hand, it would be a real blow to Fitzpatrick if he lost it from here.
Is there any way MP wins the tournament and Westy gets r2d?
		
Click to expand...

Haha. Turns out that there was. Pretty satisfactory outcome. 

Re. Cantor - they only play that shot because the stands are there, so no point in getting vexxed about it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2020)

Lee Westwood...take a bow


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2020)

pendodave said:



			Haha. Turns out that there was. Pretty satisfactory outcome. 

Re. Cantor - they only play that shot because the stands are there, so no point in getting vexxed about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes , I know why : the stands etc. But from what I could see, the DZ was too lenient, I think.
Why not nearest point of relief which gave line of sight. That could have been in sand ,or a bunker or some not very good place. 
Maybe the DZ was that, but from what I have seen of other DZs on other pro courses, I bet it wasn't.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2020)

https://www.europeantour.com/players/matthew-fitzpatrick-39474/?tour=european-tour

https://www.europeantour.com/european-tour/dp-world-tour-championship-dubai-2020/results?round=4


----------



## MarkT (Dec 13, 2020)

Fitzpatrick 16 in the world now and Westwood 36, if Westwood could make the RC team would be an incredible effort


----------



## rulefan (Dec 13, 2020)

It will be interesting to see how young Alex fares when he turns pro.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 13, 2020)

MarkT said:



			Fitzpatrick 16 in the world now and Westwood 36, if Westwood could make the RC team would be an incredible effort
		
Click to expand...

He didn't seem overly desperate to make the team from the bit of interview I read. Content with what he has already done, looking at the next stage of his Ryder Cup career. The next tournament is at a bomber's course. That might not suit him now. Does he want to be the player that goes one time too many?

Phenomenal effort incidentally and I'm not questioning his place. I'm just going off his response. 

Great to see a player win this who hasn't just parachuted in for this tournament. Westwood has played a number of ET tournaments this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 13, 2020)

Brilliant from Fitzpatrick - still think he is very much underrated as a player .

But even better to see Westwood win the R2D - been a favourite player and good to see him can still compete at the highest level . Also shows that a player can compete without a caddy


----------



## Imurg (Dec 13, 2020)

In 2 1/2 years time I suspect he could start cleaning up on the Seniors Tour...


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He didn't seem overly desperate to make the team from the bit of interview I read. Content with what he has already done, looking at the next stage of his Ryder Cup career. The next tournament is at a bomber's course. That might not suit him now. Does he want to be the player that goes one time too many?

Phenomenal effort incidentally and I'm not questioning his place. I'm just going off his response.

Great to see a player win this who hasn't just parachuted in for this tournament. Westwood has played a number of ET tournaments this year.
		
Click to expand...

The interview I saw on Sky, when asked about playing in the next Ryder Cup it looked like he just wanted to say no.


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 13, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			I bet Lee Westwood has had more short range birdie putts than anyone this week.
Tee to green I suspect up there with the best this week
		
Click to expand...

The story of his career, to be fair. The year Mickelson pipped him for The Masters by a couple of shots, Westwood had something like twenty more putts over the course of four rounds.

I’m absolutely delighted for him. Been a top pro for so long, and a genuinely nice fella. Phenomenal effort for a player of his age.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Dec 13, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			The interview I saw on Sky, when asked about playing in the next Ryder Cup it looked like he just wanted to say no.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that it seems he does not want to play in the team, but I think he would like to be assisting in the background.
Question of pressure, I think.
There is a big difference in playing for yourself from playing for a team.
Big pressure on the latter.
My congratulations to him on this latest achievement. Would be wonderful if he could manage a Major.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2020)

Pleased for Westwood who continues to support the ET and is still so consistent. Not sure he has another playing RC in him and definitely think the major train has left the station


----------



## MarkT (Dec 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I agree that it seems he does not want to play in the team, but I think he would like to be assisting in the background.
Question of pressure, I think.
There is a big difference in playing for yourself from playing for a team.
Big pressure on the latter.
My congratulations to him on this latest achievement. Would be wonderful if he could manage a Major.
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't gushing was he, keeps saying how much he enjoyed being on the sidelines in France. Think it would be great to use him like we did wit Stenson and just roll him out once a day before the singles.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 14, 2020)

Scores going backwards in Women's US open today. Clearly freezing cold conditions and playing very long but the pin placements don't look too bad so I'm surprised drop shots are quite so common. Nerves or am i miss judging the difficulty of the course?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2020)

And people moan about Hatton wearing a hoodie


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 14, 2020)

Sports_Fanatic said:



			Scores going backwards in Women's US open today. Clearly freezing cold conditions and playing very long but the pin placements don't look too bad so I'm surprised drop shots are quite so common. Nerves or am i miss judging the difficulty of the course?
		
Click to expand...

They're all dropping shots bar a the odd one, there must be good reason. Hoping Hinako chan can hang on for the win.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 14, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			They're all dropping shots bar a the odd one, there must be good reason. Hoping Hinako chan can hang on for the win.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, appears to be much more undulation in the greens than I'm picking up watching on ipad with some of the breaks too. -2 perhaps winning?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 14, 2020)

There are certainly some whacky outfits on show. Golf wise, it's a bit meh, but I guess Monday finishes are never great, esp in the cold.


----------



## fundy (Dec 14, 2020)

birdie birdie birdie finish looks like it may well be enough for the win for A Lim Kim

guess we all shouldve known the girl wearing the mask would win the way 2020 has been


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 14, 2020)

They look like they almost have as many layers as we need for an 8.00am tee time in 2 degrees and a wind chill

Tough scoring on the closing holes but bubbling up. Think AL Kim has done enough. Can't see the others making two birdies


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Well, overall a pretty low key and unexciting tournament for the TV viewer.

We need to remember these aren't choreographed exhibitions, they are just coverage of 

Tough weather conditions, a tough course, a few players wearing masks, a quickfire birdie-fest at the end to virtually finish the tournament an hour before it ended, it didn't really catch fire like I hoped.

The Tour Champs starts in 3 days... Onwards and upwards.
		
Click to expand...

Every sport atm is low key and lacking excitement.
Apparently the world championship darts has now been effected,now that will be crap without fans.
Football is just pants without an atmosphere.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Congrats to A Lim Kim - she certainly went out and won it on a tough day with most players struggling.

Anthony Kim translating for her at the prizegiving! 

Click to expand...

I don't think that was the real Anthony Kim! He has disappeared completely. The NLU boys are desperate to get him on.


----------



## fundy (Dec 16, 2020)

I see persona non grata Sophia Popov has not been invited to the end of season Tour Championship despite there being 2 sponsor invites. One of them going to Gulbis who has made 1 cut in 3 years, far more worthy than someone who won a major 4 months ago lol

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/golf/20...ess-having-friends-high-places-conspire-kick/


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Dec 16, 2020)

I don’t have any issue with the sponsors invites; if they consider them appropriate for whatever reason then that’s what they are there for otherwise you’d just go with qualifying criteria if someone should have got the invite on “merit”. In this case years of support from Gulbis, her persuading them to sponsor in the first place and originally this was retirement tournament (believe she’s now playing next year as wants to retire with fans about). Same when people argue old names or basketball players take a spot away from an up and coming pro.

The issue stems back to the rules that prevented Popov getting into Ana Inspiration and meant no points/earnings for Open win as she wasn’t qualified for the LPGA at time of win. A major should mean automatic entrance to LPGA tour with immediate effect with all points/earnings counting and then no problems.

Not you Fundy, but I do find it odd that it’s been such a big thing about Popov but it hasn’t been a media issue when some of the Korean etc players haven’t made it through including now with A Lim Kim not mentioned that often.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Last weeks winner didn't qualify either https://www.skysports.com/golf/news...n-sophia-popov-misses-out-on-lpga-tour-finale

The field is made up the 70 players who qualify and two invites so I don't necessarily see an issue if Popov and Kim didn't do enough on the LPGA tour to get in. I think you could make a case to include all the major winners and give maybe three invites and have a field of 75 so one extra group.


----------



## Slab (Dec 18, 2020)

Thumbs up to Anne van Dam for her shoes off shot from a water hazard in Florida (with the chance of snakes) then pops it onto the green from 140 out 

Decent viewing all round from the 1st day of LPGA tour champs, good start by Thompson, should be a good weekend 




Also because I've no idea where to post it, how much does Russ Abbott look like he could be Ian Poulters dad!


_(clearly a keen golfer I just happened to see him being interviewed on telly about a resort course somewhere and the likeness struck me) _


----------



## sunshine (Dec 18, 2020)

pokerjoke said:



			Every sport atm is low key and lacking excitement.
Apparently the world championship darts has now been effected,now that will be crap without fans.
Football is just pants without an atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

I’m finding golf ok without the crowd. It’s only really the Ryder cup where it’s a major factor. Augusta was amazing without spectators. 

I thought the course used for the women’s US open was quite uninspiring, and dormant grass is never a good look. 

I also find football tolerable without the crowds, it’s interesting to hear what the players and coaches are saying. But I agree the crowd makes the atmosphere.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 18, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I’m finding golf ok without the crowd. It’s only really the Ryder cup where it’s a major factor. Augusta was amazing without spectators.

I thought the course used for the women’s US open was quite uninspiring, and dormant grass is never a good look.

I also find football tolerable without the crowds, it’s interesting to hear what the players and coaches are saying. But I agree the crowd makes the atmosphere.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about the dormant grass. I thought it framed some of the holes nicely, and so worked from a distance. Have to agree that when the player was playing from it and so viewed close up it didn't look good


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m quite liking golf without the crowds, I do miss the cheering of a great shot though. Not having the “mash potatoe” brigade on the tee makes up for it a little bit though


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 19, 2020)

I’m looking forward to watching a bit of the PNC champs this evening, must be a nice feeling for Tiger playing with his son. 

I just hope it’s still running in 20 years when Sophia has won a major (she will be forced to choose me as her playing partner)


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m looking forward to watching a bit of the PNC champs this evening, must be a nice feeling for Tiger playing with his son.
		
Click to expand...

Tiger's playing with his Son..? 
Funny, not heard anything about that....
Thought Social media would be awash with it....


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tiger's playing with his Son..?
Funny, not heard anything about that....
Thought Social media would be awash with it....

Click to expand...

It took a bit of digging to actually find it


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Do we think Kuch is teaching his son how to shaft his caddy?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

The kids really give it a rip though. Nice to see, wish I could do it like that.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The kids really give it a rip though. Nice to see, wish I could do it like that.
		
Click to expand...

I did it once but I ripped something..


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I did it once but I ripped something..

Click to expand...

To be fair, they are a bit less challenged in the flexibility department, and I am way to nice to mention the difference in weight.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 19, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			To be fair, they are a bit less challenged in the flexibility department, and I am way to nice to mention the difference in weight.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Greg Price needs a hair cut.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 19, 2020)

Certainly some talented kids playing the game


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

All those caddies using the flag to get an idea of the slope


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			So with all Tiger's knowledge and choice of any equipment he wants, interesting to see what he thinks is best for Charlie learning the game.

Graphite shafts, cavity backs and a big mallet (Spider?) putter.
		
Click to expand...

They were saying Charlie has only just switched out the blades for some CBs. He learnt with blades.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They were saying Charlie has only just switched out the blades for some CBs. He learnt with blades.
		
Click to expand...

When I started in mid 70's there was little else to learn with. I had a set of Petron Impala blades as my first clubs. I guess if you are taught by one of the best (don't really want that can of worms re-opened) then I'm sure you'll be able to hit anything


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Superb from Jin Young Ko - 66 today to win by 5 shots. Great to watch.

Meanwhile, how did the sponsor's invite work out......

View attachment 34074


Only 42 shots back, cool.
		
Click to expand...

To get a better return on their money, they really should have invited Popov, and A Lim.


----------

